#lubuntu 2011-03-07
<adarc> hey guys, im looking for a distro for old machines (internet kiosk), is "lubuntu" without all that ubuntu "bloat", or is it just ubuntu with lxde and chromium?
<adarc> slow internet here, so im scared of downloading lubuntu for hours, and realise it's too slow ;)
<MrChrisDruif> adarc: Lubuntu is Ubuntu, but Gnome replaced with LXDE
<jmarsden> adarc: The memory footprint of Lubuntu is substantially lower than that of Ubuntu; my limited experience is that Lubuntu runs slowly in 128MB, OK in 256MB RAM, and runs nicely in 512MB.
<emce_PL> hello - Ihave question - is there a light and fast app for TTF and OTF font preview?
<head_victim> Abiword?
<emce_PL> :) - yes ,very light and fast font viewer - but thanks
<stelios> pws mporo na dw meso termila tous skirous diskous pou exw ?
<IdleOne> !gr | stelios
<ubot5> stelios: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<silverlightning> hi
<tuhin> hi all, 1st time here
<tuhin> how mcuh ram Lubuntu 10.10 uses right after boot to desktop?
<tuhin> alphur: did we meet at Mint channel yesterday?
<alphur> no
<tuhin> alphur: u might be able to answer my question abt ram
<alphur> i haven't used lubuntu before, sorry
<tuhin> u r using Linux Mint ?
<alphur>  no
#lubuntu 2011-03-08
<tuhin> how much ram Lubuntu 10.10 uses right after boot to desktop?
<camilo2214> activar audio
<camilo2214> helpme!!! audio in lubuntu
<camilo2214> speak spanish and deuscht
<camilo2214> joaomatias
<camilo2214> !!!!!!!!!!!
<Onyx47> hello guys, anyone here have tried running compiz with lubuntu on a eee pc?
<MrChrisDruif> Not me, sorry Onyx47 :)
<Onyx47> well, I'm giving it a go to see if I get better performance if I load off at least some work from CPU but the damned thing won't start, keeps complaining about unconfigured something or other for 32bit screen depth
<MrChrisDruif> Well...I don't know...
<speckmade> I could really use the information when aqualung was added - preferably a link to a webpage with that information. Was it default music player all the way since 8.10?
<NRWlion> hey everybody
<tuhin> this room is too quite
<NRWlion> it definetly is ;)
<tuhin> i thinl LXDE is better than XFCE
<tuhin> think*
<NRWlion> i had both installed on my machine but i finally stayed which LXDE
<tuhin> i installed xfce but feel its overrated , lxde should get he limelight
<tuhin> the*
<leszek> hi
<tuhin> hi leszek
<tuhin> so , all here using lubuntu or some other version?
<leszek> tuhin: I am the main dev for zevenos which is a ubuntu based distro & zevenos-neptune which is a debian based distro
<leszek> so besides lubuntu I am also using both of them
<tuhin> which is the 2nd?
<tuhin> Lubuntu, Zevenos and
<tuhin> Debian?
<NRWlion> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tuhin> ??
<leszek> tuhin: on this notebook here I have zevenos-neptune & zevenos + lubuntu
<tuhin> whats the difference between the two?
<leszek> tuhin: neptune is debian based and has kde4 as desktop zevenos is ubuntu based and xfce based (resembles the look of good old beos)
<leszek> tuhin: you can find screenshots for both of them here: http://www.zevenos.com
<tuhin> yes i was browsing that site
<tuhin> why u choose xfce over LXDE for the os?
<tuhin> lxde is easier to customize by users imho and looks almost same+ lxde is lighter
<leszek> tuhin: back then when we decided to base our distro on xfce there was no lxde yet
<tuhin> ok
<speckmade> I could really use the information when aqualung was added - preferably a link to a webpage with that information. Was it default music player all the way since 8.10?
<jmarsden|work> speckmade: You might consider searching the archive of the lubuntu-desktop mailing list for email related to aqualung, as one possible way to find out more about Lubuntu history.  I am not sure how far back the archive goes, though.  I suspect not as far as you need, unfortunately.
<speckmade> nevertheless - thanks for the inspiration. I really didn't think of that yet... :-/
<Dekkard> super topic..just what I was looking for
<MrChrisDruif> Dekkard: Good to hear :)
<Dekkard> yeah.. i got a p111 800 i need light
<MrChrisDruif> I don't even know what kind of hardware that is :)
<Dekkard> o_0
<Dekkard> pentium3
<Dekkard> it runs on coal
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...P3...alright...
<MrChrisDruif> It should run Lubuntu/LXDE no prob afaik
<Dekkard> ive used lxde for quite a while actually.. i just want to install a distro with out all the other cruft
<MrChrisDruif> You might need to use the mini ISO thou...as the graphical installer needs more RAM etc. than the actual desktop....weird, I know...but true I'm afraid <_<"
<Dekkard> i got half a gig of ram it should be okee
<bioterror> graphical installer requires 192MB of RAM
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you're fine with that
<Dekkard> yep thanks
<Unit193> Dekkard: I'm running (well, walking) lubuntu on Celeron 500 & 512Ram (well, 509 because of shared video)
<Dekkard> yeah?? how is it?
<bioterror> Unit193, 500MHz must be newest from the 1st gen celerons, hard to over clock :D
<Unit193> Midori with not very many tabs is ok, cli stuff works just fine!
<bioterror> I remember people purchased around 1998 those 300MHz Celerons and took ~450MHz out of them
<Dekkard> have you found midori to have problems with redirects?
<Dekkard> well..gotta go do the install..cyas an d thanks
<Unit193> model name	: Celeron (Mendocino)
<szczur> i have mendocino on one of my old PCs
<bioterror> I had dual celeron 466MHz ;)
<bioterror> Abit BP6
<bioterror> was the mobo
<bioterror> my first dual, and after that I had no return to single socket computers
<bioterror> but good night, I have to wake up to work
<bioterror> ;)
<Unit193> The main computer now doesn't even have dualcore
<MrChrisDruif> That was a weird sentence bioterror :P
<MrChrisDruif> Good night, you need to wake up for work? :P
<silverlightning> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai silverlightning :)
<silverlightning> nice to see you Chris
<silverlightning> I have just installed lubuntu on a very old laptop, and most things work
<silverlightning> even chromium is pretty good
<silverlightning> and bank
<silverlightning> the l cashe is really tiny on this computer, but lubuntu seem to run fine
<silverlightning> processor I mean
<MrChrisDruif> Great going silverlightning :)
<MrChrisDruif> I thought I recognized your nick from before :)
<silverlightning> however there is no sound in youtube videos, but I dont know if I can ecspect that?
<silverlightning> yes, I have been on here, but talking about a different computer
<silverlightning> this old thing seems to run better weirdly enought
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh....didn't remember the laptop...
<silverlightning> I put it aside, and it lives better with windows 7
<MrChrisDruif> But afaik flash sound *should* just work :)
<silverlightning> It can be found in package manager ?
#lubuntu 2011-03-09
<MrChrisDruif> silverlightning: What? (Btw, a meeting just started, so I might be slow to respond :)
<silverlightning> its all right
<MrChrisDruif> If you wanna see what's going on: #ubuntu-meeting
<silverlightning> am I allowed ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, you are allowed, might be just a good idea to just watch the first time....to get a sense of what's going on etc :)
<Dekkard> dvd playback?
<MrChrisDruif> Dekkard: Should be possible, tried the lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<MrChrisDruif> I thought it should be available in synaptic
<Dekkard> installing now.. but cant find a dvdcss package..
<Unit193> libdvdcss I don't think is in there..
<Dekkard> im lookin..
<Unit193> Dekkard: Mediubuntu has it
<Dekkard> coo..
<MrChrisDruif> But otherwise libdvdcss indeed
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't it in default repos, just libdvdcss...
<Unit193> Dekkard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, good one Unit193 :)
<Dekkard> ok.. now its called libdvdread..
<MrChrisDruif> Good enough for me :P
<MrChrisDruif> If you just search for dvd you'd probably also find it :)
<Unit193> Dekkard: If that doesn't work, run: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Dekkard> im coo with sudo bro
<Dekkard> :)
 * Dekkard started with ubuntu at warty..
<Dekkard> stuff just keeps changin
<Dekkard> great vdpau error..
<MrChrisDruif> Warty....that's a while back.....
<Dekkard> just a bit
<MrChrisDruif> Wasn't it '06?
<Dekkard> lol..
<szczur> Dekkard, in Gnome Mplayer go to Edit > Preferences
<Dekkard> cant remember.. did slackware before that
<szczur> on video ouput select gl or xv (check what will be fatser on your PC. i'm ok with xv) and the vdpau error will be gone
<Dekkard> im getting a wierd error
<Dekkard> failed to open vdpau backend
<szczur> Dekkard, as i said, go to Edit > Preferences
<Dekkard> where in the main menu?
<Dekkard> or inmplayer
<szczur> in mplayer
<Dekkard> got it
<Dekkard> thanks dood
<Dekkard> chose xv
<Dekkard> and alsa
<szczur> just as i did on mine :)
<Dekkard> hehe
<Dekkard> watching farscape..peacekeeper wars
<leszek> hi
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> do anyone know what moonlight is? it's related to some kine of media palyer but I'm really not shore
<MrChrisDruif> Hai silverlightning :)
<silverlightning> Hi Mr.Chris
<silverlightning> :- )
<MrChrisDruif> Moonlight, did you ever hear of Microsoft's Silverlight?
<MrChrisDruif> silverlightning: ^
<silverlightning> yes I suppose so, but is it a plugin or a more of a independant player?
<silverlightning> some new sites use silverlight
<silverlightning> I am googeling it
<MrChrisDruif> silverlightning: I don't know what it is exactly (it's like flash at least), but Moonlight is the opensource version of silverlight :)
<MrChrisDruif> *It's a bit like flash at least*
 * MrChrisDruif thinks that Microsoft was jealous of flash ;)
<silverlightning> could very well be
<silverlightning> they want to own it all
<MrChrisDruif> One of the reasons I REALLY don't like Microsoft :)
<silverlightning> do you know all the differences when comparing lubuntu and ubuntu?
<silverlightning> I mean, I am trying to stay fairly light running, and wonder which application are pretty heavy on the system,
<silverlightning> I stay a way from totem on this tiny laptop, it eats 1GB RAM alone
<silverlightning> many smaller applicatoins are gonome dependent I suspect
<leszek> silverlightning: not necessarily
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed...
<MrChrisDruif> And sorry silverlightning; I don't know all the differences :)
<MrChrisDruif> I know a few mayor ones: LXDE instead of Gnome, Gnumeric and AbiWord(?) instead of OpenOffice.org and no compiz of course :)
<silverlightning> hi again
<silverlightning> abi works fine I think
<silverlightning> I haven't used it a lot yet
<silverlightning> I have an issue with almost any non microsoft office stuff
<silverlightning> they are all fine except for smaller signs like "" '' () [] which universities are really particular about when it comes to referanses and form
<silverlightning> it's like it's all made for Microsoft Office
<silverlightning> weird really
<silverlightning> does anyone know the Gnome project well?
<silverlightning> I'm down loading a move to check if VLC or gnome player works
<silverlightning> I have no sound?
<silverlightning> I know this laptop could play youtube videos and dvd's a few years a go
<silverlightning> hi wolfpack
<wolfpack> hi silverlightning
<silverlightning> are you good with old computers and lubuntu ?
<silverlightning> I am trying to make it play dvd's
<leszek> silverlightning: whats the problem with the audio ?
<silverlightning> no sound at all
<silverlightning> it does play youtube videos, but no sound
<silverlightning> and it will not play dvd
<silverlightning> I am downloading a movie to see if it will play anything stored on the harddisk
<leszek> silverlightning: have you tried executing the mixer and see if it is perhaps muted ?
<szczur> silverlightning, for playing DVDs check this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<silverlightning> It's very newly installed lubuntu, and I installed all the updates and restricted packages this morning
<silverlightning> no, a good idea
<bioterror> for dvd you need medibuntu
<bioterror> and libdvdcss2
<leszek> vlc includes libdvdcss I think
<bioterror> or cat /dev/sr0 > image.iso and vlc :--)
<silverlightning> I downloaded vlc,
<bioterror> vlc doesnt play it?
<silverlightning> no, unfortunately
<bioterror> install libdvdcss2
<silverlightning> I might miss some packages ?
<silverlightning> I will
<silverlightning> I thought I installed moonlight too, but it never appeard anywhere?
<leszek> and then check alsamixer to see if anything is muted there
<bioterror> but read that szczur's pasted url
<bioterror> hurrrggghhhh
<bioterror> I rather not view pages with silverlight
<leszek> moonlight is a plugin for firefox to playback silverlight
<leszek> so it will only show up in firefox
<leszek> as a plugin
<bioterror> if someone decides to make broken webpages, they are now worth of displaying
<silverlightning> oh I see, I though it might work with chromium?
<silverlightning> so then I might have to get firefox or remove the packages
<leszek> silverlightning: there is no moonlight plugin for chromium
<silverlightning> firefox is very good that way, lots of stuff for it
<leszek> in more details explained its not a simple plugin instead it is implemented as an firefox addon, therefore it cannot run elsewhere
<silverlightning> I might have to go for firefox
<leszek> silverlightning: you are surfing silverlight websites ?
<silverlightning> there should be a way to make vlc work for anything in firefox too
<leszek> silverlightning: there is an addon for it just search the mozilla addons page
<silverlightning> I have had to use silverlight for news sites
<leszek> congrats you are the first human I know who is surfing on sites which require silverlight ;)
<silverlightning> I searched for libdvdcss2 in synaptic package manager, and only restricted extra packages show up
<silverlightning> adn I have installed the lubuntu restricted extras
<silverlightning> is chromium that much lighter than firefox?
<leszek> chromium is faster then firefox 3.6 which ships currently with maverick
<leszek> silverlightning: just look at the howto here you need libdvdread4 and you need to execute a script: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<leszek> brb
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> brb
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> again ;- )
<silverlightning> sound is working, movies play fine from torrent download
<silverlightning> however, the DVD player resists
<bioterror> REFUSE/RESIST
<silverlightning> well, yes, it will not play
<silverlightning> I can live with it, but I am still trying to make it work
<silverlightning> hi again bioterror
<silverlightning> I am on a tiny old laptop, it boots up fine in lubuntu, maybe I should just settle for this
<silverlightning> network, java, flashplayer, vlc, gnome player, firefox is all fine
<silverlightning> only thing is dvd
<silverlightning> abi wordprocessor too,
<silverlightning> abi is all fine I mean
<MrChrisDruif> silverlightning: DVD playback is pretty CPU intensive afaik
<silverlightning> that might be it, but this laptop came with DVD player originally, and used to work
<silverlightning> yes, and processor is tiny 700MHz
<silverlightning> still most thins run fine
<silverlightning> this is and extra work station that shall live on a table, and I can't be afraid that somebody will snatch it
<MrChrisDruif> I've got no experience at that nor in the mood to find out....
<MrChrisDruif> Some financial issues <_<"
<silverlightning> I mean, it's not worth anything other than internet access and word processor access
<bothamcity> Hi, all.  Could someone point me in the right direction for changing keyboard shortcuts in Lubuntu?  Specifically I want to make my Windows key open my Panel.
<bothamcity> keyboard shortcuts, that is. Looks like my message was cut off
<bonny> hello can someone help me with installing stuff on lubuntu
<mark76> Use Synaptic
<mark76> Lassis
<mark76> Lassie
<kavinsky> anyone got any ideas on why / how to fix partman failing with error 10 during lubuntu 10.10 install?
<Dekkard> got multiple disks?
<kavinsky> @dekkard no, just the one
<meetingology> kavinsky: Error: "dekkard" is not a valid command.
<kavinsky> Dekkard - No, though it *might* be trying to pick up the ubuntu partitions on the disk
<kavinsky> umount can't remove them - insufficient memory
#lubuntu 2011-03-10
<Neosano> Hello, arrrrghhh, where can I report goddamn bugs
<Neosano> oh.. come on.. there's must be this LARGE button "REPORT A BUG"
<Neosano> because If I wont find a place to report it I'll just let it be there..
<Neosano> there's a launchpad on Lubuntu and there's a bugs tab...
<Neosano> but there are only 2 bugs submitted ? O_o
<Neosano> seems like a dead thing for me..
<Neosano> ah.. fuck it..
<bonny> hello is anyone here
<bonny> is anyone here
<Unit193> bonny: Have a question?
<bonny> yes the games i play n lubuntu keep repeating to the side
<bonny> like a tesselation they repeat and i can barely see
<Unit193> I don't think I understand...
<bonny> ok im trying to play asssault cube and evertyhting is joined up in one place the words are joined to gether like some words are over the other
<Unit193> Do you have the correct screen res in the settings?
<bonny> wat should it be
<bonny> 1280 x 1024
<bonny> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<Unit193> If that's the res of the desktop
<bonny> if thats the res of the desktop then wat is it good or bad
<juanantonio3> Hello, I need a little help. Can lubuntu "remind" and reopen when turning on the programs I had when I switch the PC off? Thanks in advamce
<juanantonio3> KDE, Gnome and Xfce can
<juanantonio3> There someone?
<bonny> hey no one here likes to answer ive been lookin for help too go to /join #ubuntu
<sonicj> hi! im installing right now on a piii dinosaur and so far, im very impressed!
<sonicj> i can't believe this 600mhz machine is running this good from a live cd & 640mb!
<sonicj> keep up the great work! =D
<head_victim> My laptop's power saving mode is 600mhz, it doesn't even kick up to the 1 or 1.2 ghz that is it's max much.
<bioterror> MHz!
<bioterror> these things are case sensitive ;)
<Unit193> MhZ ;)
<MrChrisDruif> mHz :P
<head_victim> bioterror: it constantly confuses me so I don't capitalise unless I know I'm sure :/
<bioterror> GHz, MHz
<head_victim> The whole mb and Mb and MB thing has destroyed me ever understanding these things. All I remember is the more that's capitalised the better it is ;)
<bioterror> byte and bit
<head_victim> Yeah this is where my "end user" status really shows :/
<bioterror> b stands for bit and B stands for byte.
<head_victim> Yeah and I now know byte is 8 bits?
<head_victim> But yeah took me forver to get my head around. I never really looked into it early enough I guess.
<bioterror> I think there should be just one standard
<bioterror> like metric system ;D
<head_victim> Would really assist people like me. So when people say "I have a 20 mbps internet connection" I've learnt that my 4 MBps is better.
<bioterror> 24Mbit
<bioterror> it's 2400kb/s or something like that :D
<bioterror> or K/s :D
<bioterror> depends who has written the application which measures current transfer speed :D
<head_victim> And still some people truncate the 1024 to 1000 to just confuse it further
<filo1234> Hi guys
<MrChrisDruif> Hai filo1234
<filo1234> Someone know where lxdm gets informatione like date and hour or image positions on login screen?
<MrChrisDruif> Time might be from bios
<filo1234> yes but there is some script for display it on login, isn't there?
<MrChrisDruif> I guess so
<filo1234> for example I'll like to hide Desktop session  and modify login filed position... but i don't know where it gets them
<MrChrisDruif> There must be some script or init file or something, but I don't know the dark vowels of technical files.....at least not which one you should be looking at :)
<filo1234> MrChrisDruif: i'm looking all system, but i don't find any infos
<filo1234> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Might be hidden files ;)
<filo1234> MrChrisDruif: them too :D
<MrChrisDruif> Not sure, but will probably unhidden with Ctrl+H
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...owkay :)
<filo1234> i found only how to hide bottom panel or language chhoser on /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<filo1234> no more interesting things for me :(
<filo1234> MrChrisDruif: found it!
<filo1234> :p
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, where was it?
<filo1234> it was in /usr/share/lxdm/themes/Lubuntu/greeter.ui
<filo1234> in that file there are all information and format login screen
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...awesome :)
<filo1234> :)
<lumus> hi all
<lumus> how can i create an application launcher ?
<lumus> every time i want to run Jin, i cd to that folder and type ./jin , so i want to create a launcher instead of it...Can anybody help here?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sudo cp jin /usr/local/bin/
<bioterror> sudo chmod + x /usr/local/bin/jin
<lumus> well , i'm an absolute beginner. i didn't get the second command
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/jin
<lumus> what's that x for ?
<bioterror> x like EXECUTE!
<lumus> ok
<bioterror> gives to that file permission to be executed
<bioterror> now you can just run a command
<bioterror> next you might want to have it in a menu?
<lumus> commands worked fine so far.
<lumus> yes?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ there's 3.2.
<filo1234> Hey guys, can someone pastebin me his /usr/share/lxdm/themes/Lubuntu/greeter.ui please? I have broked my own :|
<filo1234> solved
<filo1234> :p
<juanantonio3> Hello. I got a little problem, got a lubuntu-based PC (no W$) and I have changed the CDROM and inserted a DVDRW unit, but luuntu cannot see it, what can I do?
<juanantonio3> Someone helping?
<leszek> hi
<kalib> Hi people.
<kalib> Would lubuntu run ok on a AMD Semprom(tm) 2800 with 256 of RAM?
<Mark76> Should do
<Samuel__> hello everyone
<wolfpaclk> hi Samuel__
<Samuel__> anyone with some more in depth lubuntu knowledge?
<Samuel__> is this a active channel or is it just to early/late?
<emce_PL> it depends
<emce_PL> sometimes it's active
<emce_PL> sometimes not
<emce_PL> :D
<Samuel__> indeed refreshing answer :p
<emce_PL> you're welcome
<bonny> how do i install opera
<bioterror> add debian repository
<Unit193> bioterror: Not this? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/15
<bonny> im using lubuntu
<bioterror> that's techically for debian ;)
<bioterror> but yeah, that one
<bojc> hi
<bojc> I have a problem
<bojc> hehe
<bojc> I installed lubuntu
<bojc> and I want use compiz with it
<bojc> is it posible?
<bioterror> why not
<bioterror> but what are the benefits?-)
<bojc> thnaks for a quick answer but
<bojc> ok I'll try to explain
<bojc> I have problem runing skype+pulseuadio
<bojc> so decided to instal distro without pulseaudio
<bojc> that means lubuntu or mint 9 xfce
<bojc> a chose lubuntu
<bojc> so
<bojc> I want to compensate visual handicap by installing compiz
<bojc> Today I installed compiz, try to run form terminal
<bojc> and got this : compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<bojc> Launching fallback window manager
<bojc> there is no way to start compiz in lubuntu
<bioterror> what does google say about the warning?
<bojc> same thing to all
<bojc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703665
<bojc> that is most rescent post
<bioterror> have you made xorg.conf?
<bioterror> and defined your color depth
<bojc> bojc@bojc-eMachines-E430:~$ sudo Xorg -configure
<bojc> [sudo] password for bojc:
<bojc> Fatal server error:
<bojc> Server is already active for display 0
<bojc> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<bojc> 	and start again.
<bojc> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<bojc> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<bojc>  for help.
<bojc>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<bioterror> !paste | bojc
<ubot5> bojc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> go to tty1, sudo service lxdm stop
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> and you can start lxdm
<bioterror> after that
<bioterror> ofcourse you should edit xorg.conf before starting
<bojc> what is ttyl
<bioterror> virtual console
<bojc> sorry, I am begginer
<bojc> ok I am doing now
<bojc> and now please help me to confiure xorg.cong
<bojc> does anybody know how to configure xorg.conf in lubuntu in order to work with compiz
#lubuntu 2011-03-11
<bonny> how do i update google chromium on lx terminal
<Unit193> "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install chromium" without quotes
<bonny> ok thnx
<bonny> thankyou unit
<bonny> would i do that for any web browser
<bonny> it still says i need to update it
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade to update all programs
<bonny> do i press enter after sudo apt-get update
<Unit193> yeah
<amin2511> chromium-browser --version
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't chromium-webbrowser installed by default? (Chromium is some kind of game ;))
<MrChrisDruif> *browser
<amin2511> sudo apt-get update
<amin2511> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<bonny> ok
<amin2511> isn't it ?
<Unit193> Yeah, my bad
<bonny> i need to upgrade the whole system so im listening to unit right now
<bonny> i mean upgrade watever there is needed to be upgraded
<amin2511> sudo apt-get update
<Unit193> "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<amin2511>  than sudo apt-get upgrade
<imacalcutt> I already have 10.10 installed, but would like to test 11.04. If I install them side by side on my computer will I be able to boot either one when starting my computer?
<bonny> yep thats what i did but i did this sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bonny> imacalcutt what distro do you use
<imacalcutt> i am using lubuntu 10.10
<bonny> ok
<bonny> well are u installing 11.o4 from live cd
<imacalcutt> I understand that 11.04 is not stable, but I would like to test it
<imacalcutt> yes
<bonny> well i think there is a choice of installing them side by side
<bonny> and it gives u a choice at the beginning i think
<imacalcutt> If I install them side by side I will be able to boot either one
<imacalcutt> ?
<EricR2427> imacalcutt: yes
<bonny> because i have peppermint and lubuntu on this computer and i can select which one at the begining
<imacalcutt> Perfect
<Unit193> Grub
<imacalcutt> I want to keep the 10.10, but also wanted to test 11.04
<imacalcutt> Thanks
<bonny> u can do that imacalutt
<imacalcutt> I understand
<imacalcutt> thanks for the help
<bonny> ok good :)
<imacalcutt> I am using an older machine, will it slow down my machine
<imacalcutt> ?
<bonny> wat year is it
<Unit193> You wouldn't be running both at the same time
<imacalcutt> no not running both at the same time
<imacalcutt> 2006
<bonny> it will work just fine if its 2006
<imacalcutt> thanks again
<bonny> my computer this one is 2003
<imacalcutt> its taken me a long time to find a program that will work well on my machine
<imacalcutt> I don't want to mess up what I have
<imacalcutt> appreciate the help
<bonny> well if u want u can try puppy linux and maybe peppermint i found those two good peppermint is almost the same as lubuntu
<bonny> but easier to use
<imacalcutt> thanks
<bonny> no problem just come back straight here if you need help
<imacalcutt> I am kind of new at using at this, so I appreciate the wisdom
<bonny> No problem
<bonny> so am I
<bonny> the funniest thing is that im only 10
<Unit193> Puppy has it's own channel that may help you more if you look into it #puppylinux
<bonny> yep units right like i mentioned u should check out puppy
<bonny> how do i install google chrome not google chromium on lx terminal
<Unit193> bonny: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<bonny> ok
<gilir> wolfpack, if you can't reproduce a bug with natty alpha :
<gilir> 1) Add a comment to explain this
<gilir> in the bug report
<gilir> 2) ask the user to try with a new natty iso
<gilir> 3) set the bug status to "Imcomplete"
<wolfpack> gilir: Should I ask him to update the pcmannfm package ?
<gilir> wolfpack, I need to update LXDE PPA first
<gilir> wolfpack, after, you can add a comment that he can test with a newer version of pcmanfm using the LXDE PPA
<wolfpack> The version of pcmanfm reported is 0.9.7 and repository has 0.9.8. Is it available for maverock also ?
<gilir> wolfpack, 0.9.7 is in official repository, 0.9.8 is only availabel if you enable LXDE PPA : https://launchpad.net/~lxde/+archive/ppa
<wolfpack> Ok. Thanks :)
<gilir> not all users have its enable, and it's not mandatory to have it to use Lubuntu :)
<Yorvyk> Hi all,
<Yorvyk> Anybody else having problems with time out errors when using launchpad and Lubuntu 11.04
<wolfpack> Yorvyk: Can you elaborate your problem a little more ?
<NRWlion> !Pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<umino> hi guys
<umino> can someone tell me how to get new window themes with lubuntu ?
<szczur> you mean window borders?
<szczur> http://box-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7402
<umino> yeah .. like putting a darker, more ubuntu like theme on the bright lubuntu default theme
<szczur> also take look at http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=b550a6802f72dbcb551d3340073c0b28
<umino> ok ... thats where i get the themes but how do i install them ?
<szczur> you can dowhnload the theme you like
<szczur> and unpack it to .themes folder in your home folder
<umino> what if there is no such folder (hidden stuff is visible)
<szczur> then you have to create it
<umino> ok ...
<umino> ah ... so much for the colors but i still got this ugly mint-greenish window tops
<kristian-aalborg> lubuntu kernel = ubuntu kernel?
<umino> i guess
<kristian-aalborg> also, hi
<kristian-aalborg> I can't see why it shouldn't be, but nice to know
<szczur> umino, you can change window borders with Openbox configuration manager
<umino> lxappearance ?
<umino> ah no ...
<umino> sorry
<umino> ok ... that was the stuff i was looking for ..
<umino> thanks
<umino> have a nice day
<Yorvyk> Anybody know how to remove the 'window title bar' globally.
<mark76> Have you tried ctrl alt b?
<GaryD> How can I use xserver-xorg-video-nv instead of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<Yorvyk> mark76, Yes, I was hoping there was a config file I could edit
<mark76> I'm pretty sure openbox has config files
<GaryD> Sorry. I am running 11.04 by the way.I can't install nvidia-173 like I normally do because of the missing dependency issue. I would like to be able to see the objects on the screen.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, You'll probably have to create and xorg.conf.
<Yorvyk> mark76, there is, and there appears a to be a way to do it but I'm having problems understanding it. (.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml)
<stlsaint> Yorvyk: hey could you point me towards the lubuntu wiki page
<Yorvyk> stlsaint,
<stlsaint> ?
<GaryD> Yorvyk: I tried killing X and running Xorg -configure as root, but got errors. Failed to create configuratoni file or something. I tried to uninstall nouveau, installing nv, and rebooting, i got the black screen of death. So I looked for a command to change which driver is used, and could find nothing. how can I create the xorg.conf?
<Yorvyk> stlsaint, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<stlsaint> haha i thought it was something else
<Yorvyk> GaryD, I could never get that to work
<Yorvyk> GaryD, I'm not sure if the following works any more but worth a try.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GaryD> did nothing as far as i can tell.
<bioterror> GaryD,
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ there you have guide
<bioterror> section 2.6.
<bioterror> oh, I have it wrong, should say lxdm, not gdm :D
<bioterror> now it's right and correct
<Yorvyk> 'sudo Xorg -configure' is the command I never remember but I can remember 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<GaryD> I'll try. If it doesn't work, I will reinstall again and come back again. Thanks.
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> did you install again?
<Yorvyk> bioterror, thanks for that FAQ it solved my remove title bar problem.
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> :D
<GaryD> No good. Still a gray screen, and no xorg.conf file in root or /etc/X11/. I still got the error of not being able to create xorg.conf.
<bioterror> you need to stop LXDM
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm stop
<bioterror> then you can create xorg.conf
<GaryD> I ran both commands. Xorg -configure and dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg.
<GaryD> I did stop lxdm.
<bioterror> what's the error message then
<GaryD> Number of created screens do not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.
<GaryD> OK...for some reason, when I tried the mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf I got an error saying no such file exists. However, I just looked in pcmanfm, and the file is there. i am now copying it to /etc/X11. There are Screen0, Screen2 and Screen3.
<GaryD> http://pastebin.com/ZcX70zrj
<GaryD> should I remove lines 3 and 4 and the corresponding lines of code at the bottom for each screen?
<bioterror> you have two displays and two graphics cards?
<GaryD> As far as I have known I have one display and one graphics card. that is the problem.
<GaryD> Can I just remove the second one from xorg.conf?
<bioterror> you should have screen0 and card0 ;)
<GaryD> I will modify it real quick..
<GaryD> Does this look right? http://pastebin.com/qU3UeDs6
<Yorvyk> GaryD, it looks a lot better than the first one.  I would stick with vesa first and if /when the Xorg.conf works change to nv
<GaryD> ok. Thanks. I'll go try that.
<Yorvyk> Lubuntu Unity any one? http://imagebin.org/142453
<bioterror> I have to say this: I dont like that pastel blue theme
<Yorvyk> I'am not a fan of blue but, it is innocuous and doesn't cause problems on CRT's.
<bioterror> problems on CRT's? :D
<Yorvyk> There are a lot still in use and on most the colour balance is out.  Even on old LCD monitors as well.  Blue seems to work better.
<Yorvyk> GaryD, any luck
<GaryD> No good. Both vesa and nv allow plymouth to load clear as day, but after that black screen. i can't even use ctrl+alt+F1, I changed it back to nouveau, and it is still the same as before. Why would plymouth load clearly now, but not the desktop?
<Yorvyk> It doesn't sound like the video driver to me then.  What do the logs have to say?
<GaryD> The only errors in the log is that the fonts directories don't exist, as far as I can tell. Should I pastebin? I have the one for vesa, as i tried it first and after nv before I went back to nouveau.
<GaryD> Could it be an issue with lxdm?
<GaryD> this is in the lxdm config file under [server]. # arg=/usr/bin/X -nr vt1. not sure if this has anything to do with it.
<GaryD> it is commented out, though.
<GaryD> argh.
<Yorvyk> argh indeed
<GaryD> Xorg log - http://pastebin.com/8ULxa2vA
<GaryD> for vesa.
<GaryD> BTW...I thank you for helping me with this.
<GaryD> Do you think installing nouveau-firmware will clear up my screen using nouveau? Not sure what the firmware is for.
<Yorvyk> no idea what the firmware does, never heard of it.
<GaryD> My video card is nvidia NV36 GeForce FX Go570. on all other lubuntus, nv worked just fine and nvidia-173 worked jut fine as well.
<GaryD> nouveau has never worked.
<GaryD> sorry...GeForce FX 5700
<Yorvyk> Sorry GaryD my machine came to a grinding halt load average: 3.99, 5.27, 2.74 every thing was trying to use the cpu
<GaryD> dang.
<GaryD> sorry
<GaryD> Did it come back alive?
<GaryD> Well, I appreciate it. I have to go, now. I will mess with it later. If I can't get it working, I will go back to lubuntu 10.10.
<Yorvyk> What resolution is your screen
<GaryD> 1280x768
<Yorvyk> It seems to think it's either 800x600 or 1024x768
<Yorvyk> Try http://pastebin.com/556Xh3UC when you have time, i'll be around tomorrow.
<GaryD> I will try it now. I have a minute.
<Yorvyk> OK
<GaryD> Let me restart to see if it works. BRB
<GaryD> No Good.
<GaryD> Yorvyk: I will have to test other things later, I guess. Thank you for all your help
<GaryD> Yorvyk: Have a great day!
<Yorvyk> OH!  I'll have anothe rlook at the log and let you know tomorrow if I find any thing.
<Yorvyk> Night#
<GaryD> Cool. Thanks
#lubuntu 2011-03-12
<bloopletech> Hello, I'm using lubuntu 10.10 with great success, but for a bit of fun I'm looking at speeding up the grub-to-login-screen time as much as possible. I've noticed a 7 second gap in the syslog at boot and I'm wondering what the computer's doing during this time
<joep> Has anybody knowledge on the latest developments of Lubuntu for 64-bit systems?
<leszek> hi
<joep> Sorry, no replies. I go look somewhere else.
<Krasus> Hey what is a good program for lubuntu to make a instalation usb stick ?
<Krasus> anyone?
<wolfpack> Krasus: Try using unetbootin
<gnewb> Hello, I replaced Google Chromium with Google Chrome, it is lighter and faster, I think.
#lubuntu 2011-03-13
<silverlightning> hi
<bonny> my games arent working correctly wat do i do?
<bonny_> my games arent working correctly wat do i do?
<bonny_> my games arent working correctly wat do i do
<bonny_> HELP ME
<bonny_> HELP ME
<bonny_> HELP ME
<bonny_> HELP ME
<bonny_> HELP ME
<Ace_> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me add a launcher to my main menu? Its probably a config file I'm just not sure where to find it.
<leszek> hi
<leszek> Ace_: you mean you want to put a link to the application main menu ? (the one which shows up when clicking on the lubuntu logo) ?
<Ace_> leszek: Right.  I have a copy of the Firefox 4.0 RC and I want to give it a link in the menu, just not sure where I need to go to add that.
<leszek> Ace_: thats not so easy to do, as the menu is autogenerated from the *.desktop files which sit in /usr/share/applications
<leszek> So I suggest to create a .desktop file there (you need root rights to write to /usr/share/applications) with the appropiate entrys for firefox 4
<Ace_> Awesome, exactly what I needed to find, just wasn't sure where to look.  Thanks!
<leszek> Ace_: the desktop file can look like this : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399970/
<leszek> you might of course need to change the Exec=... line aswell as the icon=... line
<Ace_> Right, I've dealt with these before, its just been a little while so I had forgotten about them ;)
<Ace_> Again, many thanks.  Take care.
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> if I install lubuntu, then get a new video card - how much work will it be to reconfigure things?
<kristian-aalborg> in other words, would it be better to wait?
<Yorvyk>  kristian-aalborg, if you keep to the open drivers it shouldn't be a problem as the hardware is detected on boot
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<ziggywiggy> hello
<ziggywiggy> i am trying to find the  solution of shutdown problem
<ziggywiggy> i typed the command found in the forum but I get permission denied
<ziggywiggy> i am new in the linux
<Yorvyk> ziggywiggy, what command
<ziggywiggy> trying to find it again
<ziggywiggy> sudo echo "blacklist rt2800pci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-wlan.conf
<ziggywiggy> i get  permission denied
<ziggywiggy> i am having shutdown problems
<Yorvyk> I would just edit the file directly
<ziggywiggy> okay will try txs
<Yorvyk> Does the file exist?
<ziggywiggy> idk just got back
<ziggywiggy> no i just see blacklist
<ziggywiggy> blacklist.conf
<Yorvyk> That's why you get permission denied,  Just use an editor to create the file
<ziggywiggy> yeah thought so thanks for your help yorvyk
<Yorvyk> np
<bonny> can some one show me step by step how to install java i tried it on lx terminal but said there was no candidate or something please show me how to install it
<bonny> Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<bonny>  wat do i do
<bonny> wat do i do
<bonny> OMG HELP ME
<mark76> Enable the universal and multiverse repositories in Synaptic
<bonny> how do i do that
<mark76> And... really? There's no java installation candidate? That's kind of lame, guys
<mark76> Open Synaptic Package Manager
<mark76> It's in Preferences
<bonny> ok
<mark76> Say when
<bonny> ok its open
<mark76> Right click on Settings and then left click on Repositories
<bonny> where is it
<mark76> Settings. It's in the menubar at the top?
<bonny> ok
<bonny> ok
<bonny> ok software sources is open
<mark76> What's ticked in Ubuntu software?
<bonny> everything
<mark76> K. Have you tried searching for JRE?
<bonny> on wat synaptic?
<mark76> YEs
<bonny> i only see java programming language
<bonny> it says gcj-4.4-jre-lib
<bonny> gcj-jre
<mark76> Nothing under sun-java6-jre?
<bonny> gcj-4.4-jre
<bonny> everything starts with gcj
<mark76> Okay try icedtea
<bonny> wat is that
<mark76> Just search for it
<bonny> nope there is nothing
<mark76> Okay. Search for Lubuntu-restricted-extras
<wolfpack> bonny: You can try this link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#Java%20applications%20doesnt%20work,%20I%20want%20propietary%20Java.
<bonny> am i suppposed to search this in the quick search place right?
<mark76> Yeah
<bonny> k
<mark76> Also lubuntu-restricted-addons
<mark76> Do you still have software sources open?
<bonny> yes
<mark76> Okay. Click on the Other Software tab, then click Add
<mark76> Then paste this line into where it says APT line
<mark76> ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<bonny> ok then wat
<bonny> ok
<mark76> Then click add source and close the software sources window
<bonny> ok now wat
<mark76> Did it tell you that you need to reload?
<bonny> wat does that mean
<mark76> Did it tell you that you need to reload?
<bonny> no
<mark76> Okay
<bonny> so wat do i do now
<mark76> Reopen software sources
<bonny> ok
<bonny> its open
<mark76> Click on the othe software tab
<bonny> ok
<bonny> click add again?
<mark76> Did you put
<mark76> ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<mark76> Into the box?
<bonny> yes i already did that
<mark76> Click Add Source
<bonny> i already did
<mark76> Close the software sources window and tell me what happens when you close it
<bonny> nothing
<mark76> Okay. Just click the reload button anyway :)
<bonny> its realoading
<mark76> K
<bonny> k done
<mark76> When it's finished click the Status button in the bottom left hand section of the window
<bonny> ok
<mark76> Is there a New In Repository section in the top left hand section?
<bonny> yes
<mark76> Click on that and tell me what's in it
<bonny> nothing is coming
<mark76> Close synaptic, open it again and click on New in Repository again
<bonny> ok
<mark76> Now is there anything new in the repository?
<bonny> ok it says sun java abin ... and so on
<bonny> bin*
<mark76> Okay. Select everything for installation
<bonny> how do i do that
<mark76> Right cick on the top most entry, hold shift down and then right click on the last entry
<bonny> ok when i right click it says mark for installation
<mark76> Or left click, shift left click works too
<bonny> ok all is highlighted now
<mark76> Right click on select mark for installation
<bonny> wat do i do now
<mark76> Right click on select mark for installation
<mark76> and select
<mark76> Sorry
<bonny> something shows up saying mark additional required changes
<bonny> wat?
<mark76> Ignore it
<bonny> so press cancel
<mark76> No just click on Apply
<bonny> it says mark or cancel
<mark76> Then click on mark
<bonny> everything turned green
<mark76> Cool
<bonny> now at
<mark76> Now click on Apply
<bonny> wat*
<bonny> ok its installing
<mark76> Goodo
<bonny> thanx man
<mark76> Was what you were looking for in that list?
<bonny> sorry i didnt understand wat ur saying
<mark76> English isn't your first language?
<bonny> no was what doesnt make sense
<mark76> Was what you were looking for in that list?
<mark76> I'm going to keep repeating it
<mark76> :)
<bonny> yes
<mark76> Cool
<bonny> u mean was that
<mark76> No, was what
<bonny> ?
<mark76> Like I said
<bonny> never heard anyone say that before
<mark76> English isn't your first language?
<bonny> i live in the bahamas our english is a bit different and im indian so english isnt my first language
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> Fair enough
<mark76> Right. Next step
<bonny> how old are u just tell me if ur teen kid or adult if u want
<bonny> wait the installations almost done
<bonny> it says applying changes
<mark76> Adult
<bonny> ok it says configuring sin java jre do i click the accept part
<bonny> its half way done applying changes
<bonny> its done wat do i do
<Paintman> I get a "Disk Error 80, AX = 4280 drive 9F" when I boot with the burned CD.
<bonny> my games arent working correctly wat do i do they keep repeating over one another the words keep repeating and repeating acrross the side of the screen
<head_victim> Paintman: I would try burning the CD again at a lower speed, the suggestion came from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703936
<head_victim> bonny: what sort of games are you referring to?
<bonny> assault cube
<Paintman> head_victim: ok, i'll try.
<head_victim> Paintman: good luck :)
<bonny> is that ok
<head_victim> bonny: sorry I've not heard of that happening before and I can't really find much online about it, are you using the proprietry video card drivers?
<bonny> idk its an old computer
<head_victim> bonny: I would try running it from a terminal and seeing what errors it gives you
<bonny> how do i run it from terminal
<bonny> sudo apt-get run assault cube?
<bioterror> !apt | bonny
<ubot5> bonny: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bioterror> !cli | bonny
<ubot5> bonny: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<head_victim> bioterror: if you have a few minuts to help bonny that would be good, I'm in the middle of writing up a job application at the moment
<bioterror> he'll be reading things for a while ;)
<bonny> ok
<bonny> :(
<head_victim> bonny: I'm still here just mainly concentrating elsewhere so I might take a little while to respond at times
<bonny> k no problem
<bonny> is there anything similiar to windows media player for lubuntu
<head_victim> bonny: heaps :)
<bonny> ok
<head_victim> I think vlc is included by default?
<head_victim> I can't recall and I know I've installed a few media players since the original install
<bonny> i have gnome mplayer
<head_victim> That will work for most things I would think
<bonny> k
<bonny> wait so sudo apt-get install heaps
<head_victim> Hah well I'd start with vlc if you wanted different options. There are lots of different music players as well, dpends on what hardware you have and what you want it to do
<bonny> can i play movies from cd
<head_victim> !restricted
<ubot5> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<head_victim> There's the best place to start learning about it all :)
<bonny> wat is this ubot 5
<head_victim> It's a helper bot so I don't have to remember all the links
<bonny> oh ok
<bonny> have u used any other distros except for lubuntu
<head_victim> I have used Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, DSL and a few others I can't think of at the moment.
<bonny> oh yeah and when i tried a dock it has a black box around it wat do i do
<bonny> wow thats alot ive only used lubuntu, puppy and peppermint
<head_victim> Ah yeah, I've found I like normal Ubuntu on recent computers and Lubuntu on P4s and older. I run Ubuntu servers as well.
<bioterror> head_victim, Desktop Envinroment doesnt make a distro ;)
<bonny> i have ubuntu live cd but i doubt it will work on this computer i was thinking about trying it on my laptop
<bonny> can vlc play videos
<bioterror> it can on windows
<bioterror> why not on GNU/Linux?
<bonny> ok
<bioterror> most of the IPTV sites uses VLC for streaming
<head_victim> bioterror: yeah I know, been up 24 hours now so getting a little slow
<bonny> well maybe i didnt have vlc for windows
<bonny> why have u been up for 24 hours
<head_victim> I work shiftwork and so I've worked all night and it's now 8am local time here
<head_victim> I have to wait until 9am so I can make a couple of phone calls about a job applicatio and then I'll go to bed and sleep all day because I have another night shift tonight.
<bonny> u guys are old people well not old but u know wat i mean im only 13
<head_victim> Ah I'm 28
<bonny> lol
<bonny> wow
<bioterror> 1982 was a good year
<bonny> ?
<bonny> fail
<head_victim> bioterror: indeed it was
<bonny> :P lol how old are u bio terror
<head_victim> I'd guess he's 28
<bioterror> yep ;)
<bonny> do you guys know each other in reall life
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I'm from finland and he's from australia
<head_victim> About as far away as you can get.
<bioterror> a little too much distance
<bonny> lol im in the bahamas
<head_victim> Nice little mix of locations we have here :)
<bonny> yeah
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<bonny> wat time is it there
<head_victim> Night mate, have a good one.
<bioterror> early wake tomorrow and at my work they have changed email server to another
<bonny> bye
<bioterror> so, lots of mobile mails need fixing :G
<head_victim> Hah good luck
<bonny> ok bye bio
<bonny> do you play black ops
<head_victim> Nah I play a bit of Urban Terror
<bonny> do you play assault cube
<head_victim> Nah I don't have a lot of free time so I stick to Urban Terror because it's free, it's entertaining and works on linux, mac and windows.
<bonny> well games dont work on this computer because it keeps repeating over one another
<bonny> is there any reason why it does that
<bonny> but really old games work
<head_victim> Not sure, sounds like a video card issue
<bonny> hmmm ok
<bonny> so do u know any games that will  work
<head_victim> I'd try Urban Terror
<bonny> but isnt that fps assault cube doesnt work
<bonny> so i doubt that will
<bonny> anything else
<bonny> ?
<bonny> anything but urban terror
<head_victim> I don't really play games much sorry
<bonny> i know but do you know where i cand find some for lubuntu
<head_victim> Try the mailing list?
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<bonny> would urban terror work on a ba video card
<bonny> bad?
<bonny> bad*
<head_victim> It's a fairly low requirement game
<bonny> ok let me try so is assault cube
<bonny> how would i install it on lxterminal
<head_victim> I'm sorry mate I have to head up to the shops, someone else migth be along to help you out otherwise I suggest the mailing list
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop is where oyu need to go to get details of the mailing list
<bonny> ok head bye thanks for the help
<joep> Hu, I want to know if there is ongoing work on a 64-bit version of lubuntu.
<bonny> well if theres a 64 bit for ubuntu im sure there working on it for other distros
<Arkadiuz> serious lag
#lubuntu 2012-03-05
<KM0201> Wooden_Android: any luck w/ 12.04?
<Wooden_Android> no i had the same problems
<Wooden_Android> im so sad u guyz
<KM0201> was that w/ 11.10? or 12.04?
<Wooden_Android> um lubuntu 12.04
<Wooden_Android> 64bit
<Wooden_Android> that was the last one i tried
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i'm at a complete loss
<Wooden_Android> yah me too
<Wooden_Android> i checked my bios to make sure my wifi was turned on, it was
<Wooden_Android> but still linux says its disabled
<Wooden_Android> so it must be disabled somehow somewhere right?
<KM0201> i really don't know.
<KM0201> seems strange even if it's "turn off"  that it's not even in lspci
<Wooden_Android> could there me some windows settings somewhere that are messing it up?
<KM0201> ah, i doubt it. possible i guess, but i doubt it
<rawfodog> what does it mean when I get an error that says "Transport endpoint is not connected" ?
<Wooden_Android> KM0201, because according to https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html some devices can be switched off from windows and may need to be turned back on from windows
<Wooden_Android> but it doesn't give any instructions on how to do that
<chubb16> After installing wicd on a fresh install how do I remove the network-manager applet from the notification error without breaking the connection. This is the 3rd time I am reinstalling.
<hammommah> can someone tell me how to edit this command in fstab so it works please
<hammommah> /hammo:Qwerty81@192.168.1.50/hammo\040wine /home/hammo/sambashares/wine, uid=1000, gid=117 0 0
<hammommah> woops how do i delete last post so i can get rid of password username?
<Unit193> Simple answer is that you can't delete last one.
<hammommah> ohh well hope everyone in here is nice :)
<Unit193> //192.168.1.100/smbshare /media/smbshare/ cifs credentials=path/to/file,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777 0 0          Is an example with Cifs
<Unit193> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hammommah> hmmmm time for a password change
<hammommah> ty for advise. whats the difference between smbfs and cifs?
<Unit193> "SMBfs" isn't supported anymore, otherwise, for end users, not a whole lot.
<EST-83> new user here jus went from mint 12 to lubuntu on my laptop and love it :)
<JadedJacob> I have a pentium 4 computer that has no harddrive, can I setup a lubuntu live ISO an external hard drive, install it using USB universal installer?
<KM0201> JadedJacob: you should be able to
<KM0201> as long as the p4 will boot usb
<KM0201> JadedJacob: but you'll need a separate disk to put the install ISO on (like a 2gig thumb drive) put the ISO on the thumb drive, then use the thumb drive to install to the external
<JadedJacob> THE P4 WILL BOOT USB YES
<JadedJacob> whoops caps
<JadedJacob> hmmmm
<KM0201> i wouldn't do a persistent install, if thats what you were suggesting
<KM0201> you could also get a cheap hard drive on TD or Newegg (assuming you're in the US)... and actually install linux
<JadedJacob> No I'm not from USA
<JadedJacob> I just have a few old boxes lying around I'd like to setup as file servers and have a play around with ubuntu on them.
<JadedJacob> Don't really want to spend anymore $$$ on them
<KM0201> running a fileserver off a USB makes zero sense
<JadedJacob> how about for fun? :p
<KM0201> still makes no sense, the usb will get written to so much, you'll burn it out
<JadedJacob> all harddrives burn out
<KM0201> of course they do, but thumb drives much quicker
<JadedJacob> it's a 320GB external
<JadedJacob> seagate
<x3oo> hi, should lubuntu-live-usb start a gui like ubuntu? because it doesnt
<KM0201> x3oo: yes, it should
<KM0201> x3oo: are you getting a menu to select live boot, install, etc?
<x3oo> its ok got it
<KM0201> ok
<DerPate> hello
<KM0201> o/
<epictetus> sup peeps
<epictetus> should I use 11.10 or 12.04
<epictetus> i guess 11.10 is good
<MrChrisDruif> epictetus; 11.04 will upgrade to 12.04 when it is released as stable release
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, 11.10*
<epictetus> ah
<MrChrisDruif> 11.10 is the current stable release and you will upgrade to 12.04 automatically if I remember correctly
<MrChrisDruif> But you can turn that option off in Update Manager
<Unit193> It'll ask you if you want to.
<MrChrisDruif> I knew it was something like that
<epictetus> hmm
<epictetus> I wanted to do an md/raid install of 11.10
<epictetus> but i don't see any md options in the installer
<epictetus> i could just boot into rescue mode, set it up manually and then do a debootstrap install, does debootstrap work for lubuntu?
<epictetus> doesn't seem like the lubuntu isntaller disc has mdadm
<phillw> epictetus: if the alternate does not support that (I think alternates usually do), the only route would be to use the mini-iso install.
<epictetus> hmm
<epictetus> ooh alternate
<epictetus> ok downloading alternate
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik for "raid" etc you'd need the alternate installer
<epictetus> thanks guys didn't know about alternate
<epictetus> i have 2 240gb 500meg/second sata-3 SSDs I want to raid-0 these bitches
<phillw> epictetus: if you confirm that, we can make a note on the wiki about it.
<epictetus> 1 gig per second here I come
<epictetus> coolio
<smile4ever> hi :p
<milen8204> Does Lubuntu have starting soubnd ?
<holstein> milen8204: i dont remember one
<milen8204> holstein: ok thanks
<valdur55> startind sound is pointless for low end machines...
<milen8204> valdur55: I am just asking, I thought that I have a problem whit PC :D
<valdur55> ok!
<MrChrisDruif> milen8204; Lubuntu doesn't have a start-up sound like Ubuntu
<milen8204> MrChrisDruif: thanks for information.
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome milen8204
<milen8204> MrChrisDruif: I thought that I have a problem whit PC :D, that why I am asking
<MrChrisDruif> milen8204; phillw said something to me in the offtopic channel: <phillw> MrChrisDruif: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ uses https://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/ if that is the sort of thing you're looking for. One of the QA team pointed it to me when I was asking what URL they wanted posting when reporting bugs on iso tracker.
<milen8204> MrChrisDruif: Sorry, but I don't understat what you are talking about.
<MrChrisDruif> That Ubuntu Friendly app is used to test computers and also lets you test your system for faults
<dagroves> I want to upgrade to 12.04 Beta 1 and help sort out bugs. If I run 'update-manager -d' and upgrade and it breaks my system, is there a way to recover, or do I have to reinstall?
<MrChrisDruif> dagroves; depends on what breaks of course
<MrChrisDruif> It's never advised to install the developer version on a production machine
<the5oopt> salve a tutti volevo sapere se è possibile installare una versione di lubuntu provvisoria che mi permetta di esplorarlo poichè sono nuovo di linux e ho attualmente un computer molto vecchio potreste consigliarmi?
<MrChrisDruif> !IT | the5oopt
<ubottu> the5oopt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MrChrisDruif> dagroves; however, I've been running Ubuntu 12.04 A2 and it still didn't break. (I do have some kind of connection error, but can't find what is causing it
<MrChrisDruif> I might troubleshoot that tonight
<PsyCl0ne> Execuse me can someone help me enable power saving on my desktop running 11.10 please?
<MrChrisDruif> PsyCl0ne; sorry I don't know anything about enabling power saving with Lubuntu
<Unit193> Should be a blank space in your panel that's used to configure it (icon missing)
<PsyCl0ne> thank you for your replies gentlemen but Unit193 I have not found an applet in the panel for power saving
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type: xfce4-power-manager-settings
<PsyCl0ne> unit193: thank you it popped up
<PsyCl0ne> Unit193: Sorry to bother you but will you possibly be around for a little today?
<Unit193> I should be, but if not there are others here as well.
<TinkerToy> Hello! I'm here seeking help for compiling a program in a lubuntu VM.
<TinkerToy> Here's the message:
<TinkerToy> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized
<TinkerToy> configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub i686-pc-linux- failed
#lubuntu 2012-03-06
<TinkerToy> Then back to the prompt. The VM is Virtualbox, and it's the latest version if Lubuntu, seeing as I created the VM today.
<TinkerToy> So, if anyone could help me figure this out, that'd be great! :3
<Sentynel> TinkerToy: we know literally nothing about what you're trying to build.. you should probably ask in the channel/mailing list/etc for whatever you're trying to build
<TinkerToy> I already asked. They sent me to #ubuntu, who sent me here.
<TinkerToy> I really don't want to get caught in an endless loop. :C
<Sentynel> what exactly are you trying to build?
<TinkerToy> It's a game engine called Aleph One.
<Sentynel> TinkerToy: okay, so what's the output if you run ./config.guess
<phillw> Sentynel: my guess is that the VM created was not an i686 one, most likely created an amd64 one or vice versa.
<Sentynel> phillw: I don't think that was the issue
<Sentynel> "checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized" is the error
<Sentynel> see the trailing dash there?
<Sentynel> I tested and it works fine if you remove the trailing dash, or if you put something after it
<phillw> Sentynel: well, it would have helped if he said which VM he was using :P
<phillw> there are three that I know of.
<phillw> or, of course, it could be as simple as the VM not having http://en.kioskea.net/faq/859-machine-i686-pc-linux-not-recognized
<phillw> the compiler tools do have to be added.
<Sentynel> heh, that could well explain it too..
<corvus_> Any idea how I restore the default "right click" menu on the desktop in Lubuntu? It's showing me terminal emulator, web browser, etc.
<corvus_> Used to show "wallpaper, etc."
<corvus_> Not sure how or why it changed.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<Unit193> You changed it.
<corvus_> Ah, ok. Don't remember doing it. Thanks so much!
<Unit193> Yep.
<john_253> hello all
<john_253> gnome mplayer how do save settings? size when opens, sound level?
<holstein> john_253: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/gnome-mplayer.1.html
<holstein> i would just add whatever options to the launcher string
<john_253> holstein: ty :)
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/gnome-mplayer.1.html
<holstein> i linked the jaunty one... sorry...
<john_253> np thanks
<john_253> im new to linux... i was using mint 12 for a week, but lubuntu seems really fast on my netbook
<EvilResistance> it should be :P
<john_253> is 11.10 supported tell?
<holstein> john_253: whats the question?
<john_253> nm i found supported tell april 13
<john_253> :)
<john_253> ty u2 hagn
<john_253> hey help plz how do i install java for chromium? thanks
<Unit193> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<john_253> ubottu: ty i'll try
<ubottu> john_253: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john_253> lol
<john_253> so i just need browser plug? for games
<theBlakeBrown> I use openjdk and icedtea
<theBlakeBrown> for java
<Unit193> As long as the games are java, you'll need icedtea or somesuch.
<john_253> i click lick does nothing
<john_253> link*
<john_253> open's a new tab is all
<Unit193> Just open a terminal and type    sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<Unit193> Those links don't seem to really work in chromium well.
<theBlakeBrown> john_253:  apt-get install openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<theBlakeBrown> Unit193:  Beat me to it
<john_253> worked ty
<john_253> :)
<mysteriousdarren> my lubuntu install won't update because it says it can't authenticate sources. What do I do?
<Guest75777> Hi all. Does anybody know how to enable spellcheck in Sylpheed?
<RocheLimit> Hi. I'm having trouble with my Acer Revo running as a media server to a TV. The resolution is fine but I can't get the DPI correct - it is way too small. Xrandr has no effect and I can't get xorg.conf to change things.
<fasos> buongiorno a tutto il canale.
<fasos> ho un problema con gimp
<Unit193> !it | fasos
<ubottu> fasos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fasos> sorry
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<fasos> i have any problem with gimp install in lubuntu
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871376/
<pip__> Hello.  I'm looking for a non-pae mini iso  to try 12.04 on a tc1000 tablet  can anyone point me to that?  Ubuntu +1 aren't saying anything :(
<monser> hello
<monser> is there a way to convert my ubuntu to lubuntu without new install?
<valdur55> install lubuntu-core package
<monser> I can not install anything from the repositories
<valdur55> it doesn't install additional soft, like abiworld , gnumetric etc...
<monser> I have old ubuntu
<valdur55> ok, old ubuntu
<valdur55> what version?
<monser> not sure I think its something like 9.00
<monser> how to check
<valdur55> lsb_release
<valdur55> damn... need lsb modules
<valdur55> more /etc/issue
<monser> there is file that says what version the os is
<monser> but I do not know the name and the location of the file
<monser> its 9.10
<valdur55> Look on /etc/lsb-release file.. :P...
<valdur55> oh.. 9.10
<monser> when I try to upgrade to the latest version the installer wants me to remove wine
<monser> I do not want that
<monser> so I canceled the upgrade
<valdur55> but you can install newer  wine
<monser> I remember that I had to install additional files with wine in order to make some programs to run
<monser> so I things might get real messy
<valdur55> monser, ok... but why you don't backup your changes?
<monser> I can not remember what exactly those files were
<monser> how to back them?
<EvilResistance> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<monser> how to backup them?
<valdur55> when you make change then write some post about it :)
<EvilResistance> monser, your wine settings will probably remain the same
<EvilResistance> it needs to remove wine in order to install *new* wine and dependencies
<valdur55> Yea, wine is on .wine folder :P.
<EvilResistance> that folder is not removed by the installer(s)
<Guest11138> Hi all. Could anybody who knows a thing or two about configuring Sylpheed have a look at this please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/110288/sylpheeed-spell-check-non-default-language
<Guest11138> Your help is appreciated!
<monser> Guest11138, I think you need to find out what spell checking engine is used and what dictionaries
<monser> and get eh appropriate dictionary for your language
<Guest11138> Well I basically told it to use aspell, and aspell-de for German ist installed
<Guest11138> xterm -e apell check %s
<Guest11138> *aspell
<Guest11138> the default spell check language is "de"
<Guest11138> so I don't know why I'm still proposed to replace German words with English ones
<Guest11138> the German words aren't getting underlined anymore, but the spell check still doesn't know I'm composing a mail in German
<monser> maybe it uses enchant library for spell checking
<monser> and can not use aspell
<monser> enchant uses open office dictionaries
<monser> just guessing
<ubi> hi
<valdur55> Guest11138, You should look right click menu and maybe there is language selection
<ubi> i just installed lubuntu and login screen appears and it wont accept my username and password (altho it shouldn't ask me for it because in installation i checked "log in automatically" box). i am 100% sure i got right usename and password and i watch for caps lock
<Guest11138> the proper language "de" is selected
<Guest11138> words in German don't get underlined anymore but the spell check using xterm and aspell  only comes up with English words
<Guest11138> that's my problem, I want a proper spell check for German in case of typing errors
<valdur55> ubi, what version you use?
<ubi> 11.10 desktop
<ubi> 23 bit
<ubi> 32*
<valdur55> ohcibi, you can try to log in to terminal
<valdur55> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ubi> on login screen?
<valdur55> and then write you username and then password
<ubi> ok i'll try
<ubi> hi
<ubi> someone adviced me to login using crtl+alt+F1
<ubi> i did that and message appears:
<ubi> -bash cannot create temp file for here-document: no space left on device
<ubi> terminal accept my username and password but that message appears
<valdur55> ok good
<valdur55> no space left on device - got some error :)
<ubi> yup but i installed lubuntu on partition 10 GB big
<ubi> there should be plenty of freespace
<valdur55> you was on terminal?
<ubi> yes i log in crtl+alt+F1
<valdur55> ok. then you can look: df -h
<pmatulis> anyone using root-tail here?
<ubi> whats that
<valdur55> then you see you disk usage :)
<valdur55> !info df
<valdur55> df - report file system disk space usage
<ubottu> Package df does not exist in oneiric
<valdur55> copy-pasted from man fg
<valdur55> df*
<ubi> !info df
<ubi> ok ok be back
<valdur55> damn!
<valdur55> !man df
<valdur55> !command df
<valdur55> sorry for spam, i missed /msg ubottu ...
<ubi> hi
<ubi> i enter df -h in terminal and it gives me: "filesystem dev/sda2, size 9.9G, used 9.7G, available 0, uses% 100%, mounted on
<valdur55> mounted on what?
<ubi> its mounted column, and value is "on"
<ubi> it is unbelievable but my partition wizard in windows xp shows me too that partition is 97% full
<ubi> idk how because it is freshly installed
<valdur55> ohcibi, you installed windows and ubuntu on same part?
<valdur55> Used wubi ?
<ubi> no, i installed it on separate partition using "install on hard drive", i didn't used wubi
<ubi> i runned chkdsk from windows before and after lubuntu installation
<ubi> how big is freshly installed lubuntu without programs or anything, it can't be 9.7 GB as it says
<ubi> should i post it on forums :)
<valdur55> ok, you installed
<ubi> i tri did :) full installation
<ubi> i did*
<valdur55> /dev/sda8              28G  7,0G   20G  27% /    - lol
<ubi> your is 7 Gigs big
<ubi> and my is fresh and 9.7 gogs big
<ubi> something's wrong
<leszek> hi
<filo1234> hi all
<leszek> hi filo1234
<filo1234> is it possible to add some button on pcmanfm? on rigth mouse click
<leszek> filo1234: not without patching pcmanfm
<filo1234> leszek: uhm
<valdur55> what feature you need?
<leszek> filo1234: there is no addon manager like on thunar for pcmanfm
<filo1234> valdur55: I nedd to add a script for some files, when right click mouse is pressed on it
<filo1234> leszek: do you have some link for to look how to patch it?
<filo1234> if is not trouble....
<leszek> filo1234: as an alternative I would suggest to use the open with -> context menu entry to place your script there
<valdur55> filo1234, maybe you should use terminal
<filo1234> valdur55: yeah I actually have a launcher on menu
<valdur55> yes, open with is good point :)
<filo1234> leszek: uhmmm not really, because my script is only for dropbox, so for to get public url about files on Public path
<filo1234> valdur55: yeah
<leszek> filo1234: ah so you want a dropbox integration in pcmanfm
<filo1234> leszek: yes I want!! :D
<leszek> filo1234: hmm... thats hard to achieve
<filo1234> leszek: so in another pc with lubuntu I use shell, dropbox puburl /path/Public/file  but on another pc I have installed dropbox ( for server )
<filo1234> and it doean't have nautilus or wathever DM integration, or dropbox plugin command
<filo1234> so I made a script :p
<filo1234> leszek: ok no problem, I'll use my launcher from menu, I'm not really stay 24 hour on, linking public link :p
<matmeihofer> Hey, I'm using the latest version of Lubuntu, and everything was working good for the past few weeks, but all of a sudden everything got bigger, I tried adjusting the monitor settings, and still no luck.
<matmeihofer> The resolution is at 1024x768
<valdur55> lspci | grep VGA
<valdur55> then we get your video card model :P
<matmeihofer> should I enter : lspci | grep VGA inside of lxterminal?
<valdur55> matmeihofer, yea!
<matmeihofer> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<valdur55> And you have lubuntu 11.10 ?
<matmeihofer> Yes.
<matmeihofer> could it be the monitor? Should I try adjusting the settings on the monitor it's self?
<matmeihofer> Because the windows/icons are pretty huge.
<valdur55> Montior settings ;)
<Unit193> Check DPI?
<Unit193> Also, just to make sure, sudo lshw -C video  and use !pastebin for the output.
<thor_> phillw lsc will not install libreoffice write, it simple not show in the apps basket
<thor_> phillw do not know if this is a bug
<thor_> rbnielsen: hej en dansker her inde
<rbnielsen> Mojn. :p
<thor_> ah en fynbo
<thor_> mojn
<rbnielsen> Rettere jyde, men ja. :p
<thor_> rbnielsen:  jeg er også jyde
<rbnielsen> En åndsfælle. :)
<thor_> rbnielsen:  ja også i sådan en grad
<Myrtti> english please
<thor_> :-D
<rbnielsen> :)
<thor_> Myrtti: sorry its only because we talk a little
<thor_> rbnielsen:  a vil æ snak mere dansk :)
<rbnielsen> Aight.. I'm giving up on my googling.
<sharkguy2> hey. new user here. trying to change the screen timeout, but the 'power settings' is not displaying in the main menu. sorry for being so new. this is 10.04. power management is checked in the main screen config diaqlog though...its just not displaying on the menu
<rbnielsen> Am I correct in my assumption that in the newest version on Lubuntu, that the mute button doesn't unmute on a Thinkpad?
<thor_> rbnielsen:  what are you google about
<rbnielsen> :)
<thor_> rbnielsen: unmute use mintinput get it on launchpad
<rbnielsen> Uhuh.. I'll look that up then.
<rbnielsen> :)
<thor_> rbnielsen:  sorry i misunderstood
<rbnielsen> :o
<smile4ever> :o :o
<epictetus> ssd md raid-0 install lubuntu worked great with alternate cd iso
<epictetus> bonnie gives sustained read speeds of over 1000 megabytes/second write around 500
<rbnielsen> I've just updated to oneiric, and now when I press the mute button on my thinkpad, I can mute the sound, however it won't unmute.
<rbnielsen> I have to unmute either through the sound settings or sound panel.
<Konstantinos> Hi guys I cannot seem to install Samba4 I get this error among others ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<Konstantinos> dpkg: error processing samba4 (--configure):
<Konstantinos>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rbnielsen> Of course that works, but it's sort of annoying. ;)
<thor_> rbnielsen: If you are looking for programs then is launchpad a good place to look
<epictetus> it's bizarre that it would mute and not unmute, i have no idea what program is actually doing the muting
<epictetus> i don't think it is alsa directly, i think some other package is detecting your keyboard has a mute key and binding it
<rbnielsen> But.. How can it work in one direction, and not in the other?
<rbnielsen> If something is binding it, I'd suppose it wouldn't work altogether.
<epictetus> ooh
<Konstantinos> Can anyone help with Samba4 problem?
<smile4ever> bye :)
<rbnielsen> When I press the button, it mutes. But when I press it again, it won't unmute.
<epictetus> Konstantinos: no specific knowledge but it sounds like you can try deleting your /etc/samba/smb.conf file ? (back it up first if you need it ) and then re-run whatever package installer / whatever you are running to install samba 4
<sparcm> what's the problem with samba?
<epictetus> Konstantinos: just reading your error message and telling you to do exactly what it says lol :P
<Konstantinos> ok I think I have tried that again but I will do that now to check it again.
<epictetus> otherwise i don't remember the dpkg commandline options but it's like dpkg --install --force-all --ignore-errors --please-fuck-off-and-just-install-the-package-please   package.deb
<epictetus> rbnielsen: hmm
<Myrtti> please mind the language - we try to keep the channel discussions suitable for any age group who might be interested in Lubuntu :-)
<Konstantinos> ok I am removing previews install and I am reinstalling ( I also removed manually the .conf file
<Konstantinos> I have this as an output : ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<Konstantinos> dpkg: error processing samba4 (--configure):
<Konstantinos>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Konstantinos> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<Konstantinos> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Konstantinos> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<Konstantinos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Konstantinos>  samba4
<Konstantinos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Konstantinos> any ideas?
<epictetus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/857394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 832465 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #857394 upgradeprovision: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf. Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it" [High,Triaged]
<epictetus> that page seems to have some people that claim to have fixed it by manually adding a realm= line to smb.conf and then restarting the samba service
<Konstantinos> ok I will try this now and let you know
<epictetus> i.e. realm = workgroupfoo
<epictetus> then apt-get -f install also
<Konstantinos> ok I did that again but still the same error
<Konstantinos> ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<Konstantinos> dpkg: error processing samba4 (--configure):
<Konstantinos>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Konstantinos> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<Konstantinos>                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:
<Konstantinos>  samba4
<Konstantinos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Konstantinos> I checked the conf file and it has still the value I used
<njin> bug 948121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948121 in Ubuntu "Link to Lubuntu Desktop amd64+mac daily image missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948121
<njin> bug 947433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947433 in Ubuntu "MD5 checksums link incorrect for desktop disc image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947433
<E3D3> How do I install ps2pdf ? I can't find it in Synaptic or with apt-get.
<Unit193> !find ps2pdf
<ubottu> File ps2pdf found in dblatex, fish, ghostscript, inkscape, kile, manpages-cs, rubber, texlive-latex-extra-doc, whizzytex
<KaiSforza> E3D3: build it from source?
<E3D3> KaiSforza: Is that really necessary ? I'll try other ways. Thanks.
<KaiSforza> E3D3: it's already installed for me
<E3D3> Unit193: hu !? Still bussy checking it. Thanks
<KaiSforza> yeah
<KaiSforza> E3D3: type "man ps2pdf"
<E3D3> KaiSforza: Ahum, Its there but apt-get can't find the packet ?
<KaiSforza> E3D3: hmm...
<E3D3> KaiSforza: Normally it says that its allready installed, isn't it ?
<E3D3> Wha, the command works. I'm so sorry. I can't find it but the command it cleary there. SORRY
#lubuntu 2012-03-07
<E3D3> it = is
<KaiSforza> haha E3D3 it's all good.
<KaiSforza> it's probably some part of a package.
<Unit193> Cool trick, if you type the command, it may also tell you what you do need to install.
<E3D3> It works, just converted ps to pdf. I'll find it, but guess under an alias or in a package. Again sorry and thank you very much
<E3D3> Its in ghostscript that i have installed.
<E3D3> Bye
<lubi> my lubuntu wont login after instalation
<LxKermit> exit
<rawfodog> how do I share or transfer files between 2 computers running lubuntu ?
<Unit193> scp is one good way.
<rawfodog> how ?
<rawfodog> I get this error ...
<rawfodog> scp: ambiguous target
<rawfodog> got it working
<rawfodog> needed to add a slash and also -r (for folders)
<rawfodog> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> rawfodog: Heh, glad you got it, there is also rsync, sshfs, and many others. (I seem to use scp more than the rest)
<rawfodog> I use rsync a lot, I just had no idea I go do it wth out ssh keys and such :)
<Unit193> Ah, use the .ssh/config file. I finally set that up for myself. :P
<Unit193> http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/ssh/ Had a better link, but can't find it now. :/
<rawfodog> thanks man :)
<Unit193> This is going to drive me crazy that I can't find that better link. :P
<Silverlion> good morning
<Silverlion> here is a question from Jean-Pierre Vidal Piesset via our FB-Group: "I can't get my volume keys to work on 11.10 or 12.04 :( Am I the only one? Any help will be great :) [This happens on two different machines]First one is a Compaq Presario 1700 and the other is a Samsung NP305V4A." << anyone an idea?
<Silverlion> moin paddy
<pAt_> moin jens
<valdur55> moin. Deutsch?
<pAt_> yes valdur55
<pAt_> its just hi
<valdur55> jarnos, Ich weiss
<Silverlion> valdur55: /join #lubuntu-de
<valdur55> Silverlion, good point! It was outof topic.
<pAt_> valdur55: also to bring live into that channel :)
<Silverlion> valdur55: it was an invitation to speak german without having to fear any complaints of the others in here ;)
<valdur55> ok!
<bappseggl> .
<bappseggl> ?
<valdur55> !help | bappseggl
<ubottu> bappseggl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<filo1234> hi
<freiform> hi, i'm running the lates beta on an old powerbook (ppc, nvidia graphics) and experience blank sections on the screen (browser, terminal, logout screen). if i hover ove rthose blank sections with the mouse or select text, the blank sections show their contents. any ideas on this?
<phillw> freiform: the theme is currently being re-written, it is a known issue.
<freiform> phillw: are there any temporary workarounds?
<phillw> freiform: sadly not for ppc. Raphael is working as fast as he can to get the new theme completed and we'll be testing it as soon as it lands!
<phillw> I think one of the guys switched themes and that helped.
<freiform> phillw: i.e. changing widgets in 'customize look and feel'?
<phillw> freiform: if you join the lubuntu-qa mailing group, all our ppc / intel-mac testing is going on via that mailing list https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<phillw> I'm only the co-ordinator, I don't have access to a Mac.
<freiform> phillw: very well, i'll look into it. thank you.
<phillw> none of them bite & they'll be happy to see another tester :)
<phillw> I'll approve your membership as soon as I get the request
<freiform> phillw: i did sign up
<phillw> freiform: I approved you :) The mailing list is bottom left corner of https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<freiform> great, i'm quite bussy atm, but i'll check later on.
<danstoner> Hey folks, nice job on Lubuntu. I'm liking LXDE.
<G__81> i installed lxde on Ubuntu and i have few questions. First is when i open banshee and when i click on close button in banshee, it goes missing
<G__81> but its still playing the song but i dont know where it goes to
<G__81> any help please?
<M0hi> G__81, I believe that it will be in the panel, at some corner along with the time and other parallel applications running
<G__81> M0hi, it does not i dont see it where as i see xchat
<valdur55> G__81, open banshee again and look menu/edit/preferences/extensions/
<G__81> oh valdur55 thanks a lot found it
<G__81> is more development happening in lxde or in xfce?
<valdur55> G__81, good question. Look on projects source code commits
<G__81> valdur55, installing Lubuntu. I already had lxde installed. I am now installing Lubuntu as such. would that be a problem. If i already have lxde installed which i installed using apt-get install lxde
<milen8204> Why I cant watch videoclips in Internet
<milen8204> I can in youtube but can`t in Vbox7
<smile4ever> milen8204: is flash player installed? :p
<milen8204> smile4ever: yes it is
<smile4ever> strange. :p
<milen8204> now I am instaling everiting which contains flash player and adobe :)
<wxl> i found i couldn't upload to bandcamp with current flash
<wxl> no problem with chromium
<wxl> not sure if you know, but adobe doesn't develop for linux anymore
<wxl> google is continuing to do so, but only within the confines of chromium
<wxl> i usually use firefox
<wxl> so if you do, that might be your issue
<Unit193> wxl: They'll continue with updates to this version, just not new versions. Also, s/Chromium/Chrome/
<wxl> Unit193: oh. man, that sucks worse.
<Unit193> http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html Chromium might get it, but I don't read that.
<wxl> yeah i hadn't thought that through
<wxl> knowing google it probably won't be open source :/
#lubuntu 2012-03-08
<number_one_1> hi
<number_one_1> im new 2 linux, curious how i install java
<Unit193> Browser plugin is icedtea-plugin, and java is openjdk
<Unit193> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<|johnny|> Hey guys. I never had trouble with this before when I had an ATI card. But I'm having a series of issues now that I went with NVIDIA although the video quality is much nicer.
<|johnny|> lxpanel volume applet won't show up even if I add it. The volume however can be controlled through pavucontrol. Its just weird how the applet won't display at all no matter how many times I add it.
<leszek> hi
<freiform> hi
<pAt_> hello freiform
<|johnny|> Can someone help me change the font of the bottom of the windows? http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/img/1331214101window.png
<|johnny|> I'm trying to change everything from 10 px to 16 px. I have done it so far except for there and in lxdm
<danstoner> |johnny|: Did you get your mising Volume applet issue fixed?
<|johnny|> danstoner, nope :(
<danstoner> Any panel issues I have had so far were resolved by restarted lxpanel.
<|johnny|> It may be because I had to recompile lxpanel and reinstall it because the fonts were 10px and I had to move them up to 16px. I have had to do this with basically everything because I have a large screen.
<|johnny|> lxde defaults are set to smaller screens
<|johnny|> Some things can be set through openbox but other things are static and have to be changed manually unfortunately
<|johnny|> Also yeah rebooting didn't seem to help. This would restart lxpanel I would think.
<danstoner> There is also a lxde channel on freenode.  Since you are recompiling things you might have more luck there.
<|johnny|> oh
<danstoner> How big is your screen, BTW?
<danstoner> All of the default fonts are quite nice for me on 1920x1080 screens.
<|johnny|> 32 inch
<danstoner> ah.  nice.  :)
<|johnny|> But with the NVIDIA card the fonts seem to stick at 10 px and won't scale up automatically.
<|johnny|> The ATI card however wouldn't use the entire screen and there would be a black square around it.
<danstoner> The nvidia software has some font prettying stuff, I wonder if it is getting in the way.
<|johnny|> hmm not sure. I checked out the NVIDIA software and there was nothing that could set the fonts the way I like. You can set some through obconf but not all. Much has to be set manually. I tried before to set lxdm fonts manually by recompiling and it led to a full on reinstall of lubuntu due to it screwing up everything. So I haven't been able to remedy that problem. Just the lxpanel problem.
<danstoner> Your screenshot was of PCManFM, correct?
<|johnny|> yup
<danstoner> Is it happening with other apps too?
<danstoner> Seems like most fonts should be configurable via the theme.
<danstoner> Otherwise, they might be hard-set in each application.
<|johnny|> No because all other apps I edited the conf files to Ubuntu 16 instead of Ubuntu 10.
<|johnny|> It was loads of manual editing
<|johnny|> Leafpad, LXTerminal, I had to do it app by app
<danstoner> Bummer.
<|johnny|> Yeah :( Firefox was the only app which displayed the correct font size
<|johnny|> There is one thing I could pinpoint the problem with the volume control app though
<valdur55> |johnny|, fill bug report!
<valdur55> about this fonts problem
<|johnny|> It may not be installed along with some other apps. Reason I suspect this is because the battery monitor app can't be added to the panel either
<|johnny|> valdur55, unfortunately, I can't file one with Ubuntu itself because the last time I did, they said bugs can only be filed for Ubuntu with the Unity distro.
<|johnny|> So if its a bug with lxde I'll probably have to do that somewhere else
<valdur55> but have you tried lubuntu project ?
<|johnny|> valdur55, I'm using it as we speak. Very happy with it. :) Everything actually worked great with the ATI card I had.
<valdur55> oh... report bug against lubuntu
<|johnny|> It was when I switched video cards that I started having lots of issues. Even though the resolution and look is superior to the old ATI card.
<valdur55> |johnny|, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<danstoner> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<|johnny|> I can do that yeah
<|johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/img/13312154422012-03-08-090228_1920x1080_scrot.png BTW just to show you guys the applet problem
<|johnny|> Marty Jack who is on the lxde team is aware of the problem. He said nothing could be done about it yet. I just read a thread about it here: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1423
<|johnny|> "I have decided to go with the independent font size control. It does add an additional option, but I think it gives everyone a way to be happy. The default will be 10 pt. Thank you all for your opinions.
<|johnny|> I have this working, but I cannot promise when it will come out. Because we have lots of language translations, we have to batch up new features that add strings to the user interface."
<danstoner> |johnny|: Try moving the volume control "up" and see if it appears.
<|johnny|> danstoner, I tried that and it still doesn't show up
<danstoner> move it above the clock
<danstoner> I had an issue where I didn' think the notification areas were appearing, but it was just the width of the panel was too wide for the screen.  You could try changing the panel width from "100 %" to something smaller in pixels.
<danstoner> and I haven't figured out what "Dynamic" means, but I had much better luck hard-setting panel width in Pixels.
<|johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3454 still no good.
<|johnny|> It just seems so odd because with the ATI card the minute I installed pulseaudio it appeared right away.
<|johnny|> oooh
<|johnny|> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31496
<|johnny|> I understand now
<danstoner> |johnny|: cool!
<|johnny|> 0.58 by default is missing the volume control plugin
<|johnny|> It is considered "optional"
<|johnny|> So I think thats the issue right there
<|johnny|> Earlier lxpanel versions have it enabled by default. When I compiled the new version, this is what it did. I think....
<|johnny|> I'm not exactly certain though how to fix the problem but I'm looking at this right now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.5.8+git20120212-0ubuntu1
<|johnny|> hmm apparently that wasn't the problem. It shows that the Net status icon plugin is also optional and that one works.
<|johnny|> /etc/asound.conf is blank. Could this have something to do with it?
<|johnny|> Also alsamixer looks screwy in and of itself. I believe alsamixer is likely attached to volume control in some way.
<|johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3455
<|johnny|> Ok yes as I figured. The problem is much larger than just the lxde volume control app. This is an ALSA issue. GNOME Alsa Mixer does not load.
<|johnny|> yeah I think this is not good. amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<iceroot> can someone on lubuntu 12.04 with wine installed please right click on a *.jpg and choose the open-with menu. do you also have wine listed twice there?
<iceroot> the next question is of course why is wine in that list
<filo1234> hi all
<filo1234> I have a little issue "maybe" I'm not sure if it's a xdg-open version related...using Ubuntu 10.04 here, so when I type xdg-open on terminal I aspecting that pcmanfm opens, like on other version of lubuntu/gnome, this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/874834/ btw when I use xdg-open /path/somefile it runs
<valdur55> filo1234, bash -x xdg-open
<valdur55> then you get some more debug info
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874838/
<valdur55> ohcibi, and your /home .... item
<valdur55> ohcibi, sorry
<valdur55> filo1234, and your /home .... item
<filo1234> valdur55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874844/
<valdur55> ok . and then use same command with gnome, kde ... session
<valdur55> then you see what causes this bug :)
<filo1234> valdur55: ok wait I have to start vbox :P
<valdur55> filo1234, but, why you should do that?
<filo1234> valdur55: beacause I have a portable script that opens window-manager for choose files....
<filo1234> because*
<valdur55> xdg-open is bash script
<filo1234> valdur55: that script open public folder on dropbox and create public url
<filo1234> valdur55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874876/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/874872/
<filo1234> it works on xfce and gnome too and on another lubuntu ( 12.04 )
<filo1234> valdur55: I see DE=generic on that pastes instead DE=xfce or DE=gnome
<filo1234> could it be the prblem?
<valdur55> and there is x$DE == "xLDE" line
<filo1234> :O
<valdur55> on 12.04
<filo1234> I don't know it, I have 12.04 at work
<filo1234> valdur55: so here, my session start with startlxde instead startlubuntu
<filo1234> is this the issue?
<valdur55> yea, you use lxde default settings instead of lubutnu default settings
<filo1234> valdur55: pffffff ok i'll check for fix it
<valdur55> startlxde and startlubuntu are again bash scripts
<filo1234> yeah
<valdur55> you  can see diff :)
<filo1234> but I don't know why....this is a default installation
<filo1234> ok i'll check thanks
<filo1234> bye
<highvoltage> hi!
<highvoltage> any Lubuntu developers around?
<highvoltage> I put together a LDM (LTSP Login Manager) theme for Lubuntu (since it had none)
<highvoltage> but I need an ack from a Lubuntu developer before I can upload it:
<highvoltage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/838382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838382 in software-center (Ubuntu) "UI Freeze exception: Theming fixes for Software Center" [Undecided,Fix released]
<filo1234> valdur55: not solved, maybe lubuntu-desktop package on 10.04 have some difference
<filo1234> valdur55: so I changed my script for this machine.....workaround solution :p
<valdur55> :) and please comment you workaround...
<filo1234> valdur55: simply changed xdg-open with /usr/bin/pcmanfm
<valdur55> ok.
<filo1234> stupid workaround
<filo1234> :D
<valdur55> if ^/ and /$ then use pcmanfm
<filo1234> valdur55: another workaround..... alias xdg-open='pcmanfm' on ~/.bashrc
<filo1234> :p
<milen8204> hello how can I make right click on the descktop to show normal options
<valdur55> normaL?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<filo1234> valdur55: found a clean solution!!
<filo1234> valdur55: change open_generic() function on /usr/bin/xdg-open
<valdur55> yea it's buggy function
<filo1234> do you want see changes?
<milen8204> valdur55: normal means new folder , copy paste so on ..
<valdur55> milen8204, look Unit193 link and bookmark FAQ page
<milen8204> ok thanks
<valdur55> I have one idea....  lubuntu should put FAQ page to chrome bookmarks
<valdur55> filo1234, yea...  it will be nice
<milen8204> valdur55: doenst work
<milen8204> I have no wallpaperds too
<|johnny|> ok now lubuntu says my sound card is working but I get no sound. In addition, the tutorial I followed didn't go exactly as planned.
<|johnny|> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_audio_over_HDMI_on_nVidia_GeForce/nForce_controller
<filo1234> valdur55: http://pastebin.com/G7awT831 you can see FIRST and SECOND
<valdur55> filo1234, use diff  :)
 * |johnny| goes over the instructions again
<|johnny|> I believe I did everything correctly
<milen8204> What should I do when flash player keeps crashing ?
<|johnny|> milen8204, which version do you have? Did you get the one from adobe or are you using the one that came with lubuntu?
<|johnny|> Some people replace the libflash.so with the adobe one.
<valdur55> filo1234, good idea :) remove mailcap to avoid failure
<milen8204> I thing I have installed odes version of flash player
<bioterror> !backtrace |johnny|
<ubottu> johnny|: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<valdur55> filo1234, use xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com  and what you get?
<valdur55> bioterror, you should use ||   :P
<|johnny|> bioterror, oh I know whats wrong. I just don't know how to solve it and nobody else does either.
<bioterror> johnny, what's wrong then?
<|johnny|> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<|johnny|> In alsamixer Master, PCM, and IEC958 do not exist
<|johnny|> and they are supposed to according to these instructions
<|johnny|> They should be unmuted and then you do speaker-test -D hdmi -c6 -r19200 -FS32_LE
<bioterror> damn, i mixed two nicknames
<bioterror> but oh well
<|johnny|> As it stands if I do a speaker-test it appears like its going through ok however, there is no woman's voice saying "front center, front left, etc."
<filo1234> valdur55: opened link on browser
<filo1234> valdur55: brb
<bioterror> johnny, aplay -l gives you what?
<valdur55> filo1234, and report your bug and solution
<|johnny|> hang on let me pastebin
<valdur55> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bioterror> johnny, on my htpc I get sound with command: aplay -D plughw:1,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<|johnny|> I will also paste this as well
<|johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3458
<bioterror> where 1 is the hdmi and 7 is the correct subdevice
<|johnny|> and this is aplay
<|johnny|> http://pastebin.com/uS6RyCSE
<bioterror> johnny, aplay -D plughw:0,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<bioterror> does it give you sound?
<milen8204> i have remove my flash player how to install the oldest version ?
<|johnny|> yeah! :D
<bioterror> okay
<|johnny|> thanx
<|johnny|> but now what
<bioterror> then we need to make a little tweaking
<bioterror> just a moment
<|johnny|> ahh ok
<bioterror> you have to create a file ~/.asoundrc
<bioterror> and put inside it
<bioterror> just a moment
<|johnny|> I also removed pulseaudio like the directions said as well and put in xbmc
<|johnny|> bioterror, there is already one
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/875053/
<|johnny|> ooh the device was wrong thats why
<|johnny|>       pcm "hw:0,3"
<bioterror> you're welcome
<|johnny|> It should be pcm "hw:0,7" right?
<bioterror> who's next
<|johnny|> Thanx
<bioterror> milen8204, did you get your flash working?
<milen8204> trying
<milen8204> I did
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> bioterror: thanks that you asked
<bioterror> milen8204, if you have problems with youtube for example, you can always go to youtube.com/html5 and subscribe to use html5 instead of flash ;)
<|johnny|> http://pastebin.com/a12D11Je didn't seem to help
<|johnny|> I'll add it in the other way
<milen8204> bioterror: no, my flash player was crashing every time but I have preinstall it andeverything is OK
<bioterror> johnny, do you need that first {{ }}
<bioterror> pcm.dmixer
<bioterror> johnny, Th18:20 <bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/875053/
<bioterror> should be enough
<|johnny|> ah ok
<|johnny|> I'll give it a shot
<|johnny|> let me restart and try it
<|johnny|> Because as of now I get no sound still even with that new .asoundrc
<|johnny|> still no good :(
<bioterror> really?
<bioterror> does that aplay -D -command still work?
<|johnny|> Oh wait
<|johnny|> You Tube has sound
<|johnny|> Its just that specific speaker command
<bioterror> there you go
<|johnny|> odd
<|johnny|> ok
<|johnny|> thanx
<bioterror> if youtube works, it's all you need.
<|johnny|> ahh cool yeah but the thing is I just wish there was a way to lower and raise the volume.
<|johnny|> the volume control applet won't work and neither will the gnome alsa mixer app
<filo1234> valdur55: OMG
<bioterror> can you do it with alsamixer?
<filo1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/220765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220765 in Xdg-utils "xdg-open should use xdg-mime instead of run-mailcap when no DE detected" [Medium,Fix released]
<filo1234> valdur55: was just fixed :|
<filo1234> so old
<|johnny|> Nope unfortunately I can't. In addition, in order to even get sound I have to keep unmuting s/pdif1
<|johnny|> Every time I restart
<bioterror> sounds annoying, I dont have that kind of difficulties with ION2 based device
<|johnny|> The only way I could control the volume is with pulseaudio and pavucontrol.
<|johnny|> Issue with that is that I can't use a mixer in lxpanel
<|johnny|> I have to open up pavucontrol each time I want to control the audio
<|johnny|> Its an NVIDIA HDMI card. The ATI HDMI card I had before this didn't give me really much trouble.
<Flazer> as far as we know, there is still no fix for the system tray bug on resume where it adds spaces...mostly on laptops with the battery icon?
<CTtechguy> Flazer: that bug is annoying
<Flazer> CTtechguy: yeah...haven't seen any development on it, other than removing the battery icon, which doesn't really work all that great
<ingmar_> hi... I just installed lubuntu.. everything is working great... But i can't seem to adjust my screen brightness
<ingmar_> where do i find that?
<ingmar_> btw, im a unix noob
<filo1234> menu > preferences > monitor settings?
<filo1234> ingmar_: ^
<ingmar_> nope
<valdur55> ingmar_, laptop?
<ingmar_> just resolution and refresh rate
<ingmar_> yup, im on a laptop
<filo1234> ingmar_: oh you talking about brightness sorry
<ingmar_> yup
<ingmar_> like literally
<valdur55> But have you used windows before ?+
<valdur55> On same laptop
<ingmar_> normally i have hotkeys for that.. and it worked on windows 7 and ubuntu
<ingmar_> yeah i have
<ingmar_> do i need proprietary drivers for my screen/video card?
<valdur55> ok, then. Yoi find hotkeys :) And problem is with soft.
<ingmar_> ..ok how do i do that?
<|johnny|> ok I solved the problem with the volume however now I have the problem with the small font on lxpanel again
<|johnny|> Apparently, if you try to recompiled lxpanel-0.5.8 over the lxpanel-0.5.8 thats already included with lubuntu, you can fix the small fonts but you'll lose your volume control applet
<|johnny|> *recompile
<|johnny|> ok I posted about it in the lxde forum as per suggestion
<|johnny|> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1423&p=38645#p38645
#lubuntu 2012-03-09
<rawfodog> Ok, so I got my programs iconed on the task bar. I was wondering how I can group the icons with the launch buttons like in *barf* windows7?
<micahg> pangolin: when you get subscribed to a bug, you should see who subscribed you and through what entity you were subscribed
<DenkBrettl> hi
<KM0201> hi DenkBrettl
<DenkBrettl> I have a Xubuntu oneiric installation. I'd like to upgrade it to Precise and "convert" it to Lubuntu without reinstalling. Do you think this is possible smoothly?
<DenkBrettl> (I know that Precise is beta)
<KM0201> it's possible i guess, but Precise is beta (as you know).. it's running fine for me, but... YMMV
<DenkBrettl> yep
<DenkBrettl> but is there a "meta-package" that I just install and then everything is there?
<KM0201> DenkBrettl: the easiest path, would be to upgrade xubuntu, once it;s fully upgraded, install lubuntu-desktop and uninstall xubuntu-desktop (or whatever the package names are)
<DenkBrettl> ok...
<DenkBrettl> and would that also change the bootup screen (I always have problems remembering the package name that drives this these days)
<DenkBrettl> plymouth
<KM0201> now that i don't know
<KM0201> frankly, i doubt it
<DenkBrettl> *nod*
<KM0201> just clean install lubuntu 12.04...
<DenkBrettl> yeah, well... thinking about that
<DenkBrettl> otoh I could first try it and if it f'cks up I can still reinstall :-)
<KM0201> it's been stable for me, a few bugs here and there
<KM0201> but overall ok
<DenkBrettl> ok, cool
<DenkBrettl> will Ozone3 be installed by default?
<KM0201> i have no idea what ozone3 is, so i don't think so.
<DenkBrettl> http://lubuntu.net/blog/new-artwork-1204
<KM0201> looks the same as always to me
<DenkBrettl> ok :)
<DenkBrettl> thanks :)
<DenkBrettl> I'll try my luck over the weekend then ;-)
<NQTropic> arrrr back to lubuntu
<NQTropic> feels like I've come back home
<KM0201> why "arrrr"?
<KM0201> lubuntu is awesome
<NQTropic> arrrr as in relax........ went on a kubuntu xubuntu binge...... then saw the light again
<DenkBrettl> :-)
<KM0201> Kubuntu 12.04, i actually tried not to long ago (and i have hated KDE FOREVER), and it wasn't "to bad".. the latest xfce(i think it's 4 now) is extremely disappointing
<NQTropic> i think kubuntu is worse than xubuntu
<DenkBrettl> I have a ThinkPad R50p with a 1.7GHz Pentium M
<DenkBrettl> so it's not the fastest in the world, but also not old enough to bin it
<DenkBrettl> Xubuntu seems slow to me on it honestly speaking
<DenkBrettl> so I figured I'd try lubuntu (which I have at work in a VMware already and it meets my needs)
<DenkBrettl> (I'm actually using it in this minute to write all of this ;) )
<NQTropic> e7200 CPU here, 2Gb ram, 500Gb hard drive
<DenkBrettl> also I guess I did a mistake when I chose btrfs for it when I installed oneiric xubuntu
<KM0201> is btrfs fully supported yet?
<DenkBrettl> it was available as an option when installing
<DenkBrettl> (/boot is on ext4 tho)
<DenkBrettl> not sure how "officially" it's supported tho
<DenkBrettl> I had to disable the fsck, because it ran with every bootup
<DenkBrettl> which seemed overdone in my eyes
<thor_> LSC bug: can't install libreoffice with lsc. made a image of it. http://imagebin.org/202641
<thor_> Itś a daily-live iso 64bit of today
<szczur> phillw, can i PM you?
<phillw> szczur: don't ask.... do :D
<thor_> phillw LSC bug: can't install libreoffice with lsc. made a image of it. http://imagebin.org/202641
<phillw> thor_: raise a bug, please, Reporting on email lists, IRC and forums does not get bugs fixed :)
<thor_> phillw arrg itś a pain
<subman> I'm running Lubuntu 11.04 under VirtualBox and when I try to upgrade I get the following error:  'package unity-asset-pool' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.  Any solution to this?
<phillw> thor_: it will not fixed if there is no bug report. Sorry, but that's how it is. The devs cannot be expected to trawl through all the IRC channels, forums and emails. Were they to do so - they'd have no time to actually fix things.
<subman> Sorry, my version is 12.04
<DerPate_> subman, maybe something isn't allright in the beta version you could look up the knoown bug list
<Unit193> Look up in the bug list, try to remove it yourself, and ask in #ubuntu+1 as that's the beta support channel.  (sudo apt-get remove unity-asset-pool  for removing)
<subman_> Updating/upgrading via command line seems to have solved the issue.
<DerPate> subman_, thats cool :)
<subman_> DerPate, sure is!  Back in business.
<filo1234> hi
<User12> How do I install the pretty pretty theme that lubuntu has in an LXDE install on Ubuntu?
<Unit193> lubuntu-artwork
<User12> Unit193, thank you. I am hunting around for that package but if you happen to already know where I can grab it I'd appreciate it
<Unit193> Synaptic or `sudo apt-get install lubuntu-artwork`
<User12> i feel foolish. I was using the ubuntu software gui and it didn't pop up. should have used aptcache search
<User12> thank you so much
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> I personally would say to dump USC, but that's your option. ;)
<Unit193> Use what works best for you.
<User12> dump usc?
<User12> oh, dump the gui
<User12> yah, im always trying to learn the simple way so I can sell it to friends and family
<User12> i had thought the usc gui would at least have a decent search function
<Unit193> There is going to be a "LSC" in Pangolin, but not sure if that's any better.
<AngelForget> good evening to all
<AngelForget> sorry I would ask if you can install ubuntu tweak on Lubuntu 11.10?
<Unit193> !ubuntutweak
<ubottu> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<Unit193> s/#ubuntu/#lubuntu-
<AngelForget> sorry
<phillw> AngelForget: for lubuntu, I'd really caution against it.
<Unit193> It's not that great a program, and made for gnome/Unity
<Unit193> phillw: Only for Lubuntu?
<phillw> Unit193: I have no authority to speak for the other members of the family.
<AngelForget> well then there is a good program that I recommended for the cleaning of my Lubuntu
<AngelForget> ?
<Myrtti> what do you mean by that?
<Unit193> Can you define cleaning? sudo apt'get autoremove or autoclean for something.
<AngelForget> thanks  Unit193
<Unit193> apt dash get without spaces, my keyboard isn{t really working well.
<AngelForget> excuse me if I still ask myself many questions, but have recently switched to Linux Lubuntu. But many of my friends say that lxde mint 12 is best. And since I'm new, I would ask you who you are + experts what they thought?
#lubuntu 2012-03-10
<boozler> just installed lubuntu, are there any light weight packages I can install to get "hot corner" features? compiz is out of the question for this old machine...
<iceroot> maybe my "aptitude why" skills are bad but is the latest dist-upgrade pulling qt4-designer for standard-lubuntu?
<Unit193> boozler: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2010/09/eyecandy-with-lubuntu.html , http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2010/09/eyecandy-again-and-enhanced.html or http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2011/12/cairo-composite-manager.html
<boozler> Unit193: thank you
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<phillw> Unit193: Would you be so kind as to create a wiki page for "customisation"?
<phillw> Unit193: with the ML discussing what apps are going to be in 12.10, now is a good a time as any :)
<Unit193> Meh, it{s already on 神癒礁湖{s blog.
<phillw> ??
<bananapie> Do you know where I can find an article listing the differences in software between lubuntu and ubuntu ( other than the window manager ) ?
<bananapie> question, is he lubuntu CD a 'live' cd ?
<bananapie> is he lubunu CD a "live" CD ?*
<bananapie> is the lubuntu CD a "live" CD?* ( the t key on my keyboard is sticky )
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Do you know if Lubuntu can run in a Pentium I?
<Unit193> Speed and 12.04 wouldn't as I'm sure that doesn't support PAE.
<Unit193> Well, you'd have to go from mini.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: And if there's no swap?
<Unit193> As you still haven't said full specs, I'm going to assume low and say I don't think so.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: I don't have full specs, the PCs are not mine. I'll check everything beforehand. Thanks
<Unit193> Remember about 12.04 and that you will need different steps if it doesn't support PAE, as well as the other restrictions of the Ubuntu kernel.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hmm, right.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: I have a prob, there's no Internet connection in the place where the PCs are, so I can't fetch any packages :S
<Unit193> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, cool! Thanks!
<x31> pomoc
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I wanted to add the volume icon on the panel because it had disappeared
<cristian_c> So I tried to add it, but did not appear on the desktop
<cristian_c> Then I discovered that it was a bug
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/824659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824659 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/lxpanel/plugins/volumealsa.so not showing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> But I did not realize how the user had solved
<cristian_c> So I deleted the lxpanel directory in .config and I rebooted the system
<cristian_c> But the panel was missing on startup
<cristian_c> creating a new folder, from pcmanfm I managed to open a terminal and type lxpanel
<cristian_c> but the terminal returns:
<cristian_c> here is already an instance of LXPanel.  Now to exit
<cristian_c> *there
<cristian_c> What can I do to restore the panel?
<DerPate> cristian_c try pkill lxpanel and then restart it you have deleteed the config for the whole bar so it don't apper but started up on boot
<Unit193> If that doesn't work, whatever changes you may have done, try reverting to see if that helps.
<cristian_c> I try to logout
<cristian_c> :)
<monser> hello
<monser> i get permission denied when trying to open the mounted partition in pcmanfm
<monser> this is happening only for the partition that it is fa32
<monser> fat32
<monser> i have not problems with other mounted partitions ntfs
<monser> where is the problem
<cristian_c> I restored the panel
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> I do not know how to see the volume applet on the panel
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> Do you have any idea?
<cristian_c> *ideas
<Akls> Is 12.04 in beta now?
<iceroot> Akls: yes
<cristian_c> Akis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870442
<iceroot> Akls: but i does not matter if it is alpha or beta, both are NOT designed for normal work
<Akls> hmmm...
<Akls> I have to install something, but I don't want to reinstall it 1 month later because of the new release
<iceroot> Akls: you dont have to reinstall
<iceroot> !upgrade | Akls
<ubottu> Akls: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Akls> a big NO for upgrades
<iceroot> Akls: and also there is no reason to upgrade to the latest version just because it is the newest one
<Akls> did it about 3 times in my life, every time something broke so I had to reinstall anyway...
<Akls> but 12.04 is just 1 month from release, isn't it going to work ok? :)
<Akls> I understand the risks :>
<iceroot> 2 month
<iceroot> and as i said DONT use 12.04 for normal work at the moment
<iceroot> hm ok 1.5 month
<Akls> ok :)
<iceroot> and normally the upgrade will not broke if you dont install software from other sources
<iceroot> the normal (l)ubuntu upgrade is tested very good
<iceroot> but of course there can be problems so having a backup is always a good idea (not only when upgrading)
<iceroot> and for problems during the upgrade this channel is a good place, so i would suggest install 11.10 and if you need 12.04 later upgrade to that (but not on the first day just because 12.04 is newer)
<Akls> WTF.
<Akls> 11.10 install does not detect 11.04 and windows installed :\
<Akls> dammit!...
<smile4ever> Akls: what's the problem? :o
<Akls> smile4ever, I remember ubuntu had very nice feature in installer to backup files from previous install
<Akls> smile4ever, but now it thinks that nothing is installed on my hdd, that's not true :\
<smile4ever> Akls: grub problem? :p
<Akls> why grub problem? O_o
<Akls> if I can boot to my old system
<smile4ever> And the files are on your hd? :p
<Akls> yep
<smile4ever> Akls: Crazy :|
<Akls> smile4ever, well, I think I can work around without reinstalling lubuntu
<smile4ever> great :) Good luck :)
<Akls> smile4ever, why I want to reinstall is because 10.04 started to throw dbus errors when I launch any program
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<Akls> smile4ever, I didn't even update or upgrade :\ what happened?
<Akls> JadedJacob, hi :)
<smile4ever> a config file may be corrupted.. :|
<JadedJacob> So "lsb_release -a" in the terminal prints out the ubuntu release version
<JadedJacob> But for lubuntu, it still prints "ubuntu 11.04"
<JadedJacob> Is there a command to print out "lubuntu 11.04" as the release version
<Akls> smile4ever, which one? and how can I recover it?
<smile4ever> Akls: did you try google'ing on the exact error you get?
<iceroot> JadedJacob: imo that was discussed on the mailinglist and fixed for 12.04
<JadedJacob> sweet
<Akls> smile4ever, but I don't get any exact error :\
<smile4ever> :(
<smile4ever> Anyway, I would install Lubuntu 11.10 :)
<Akls> smile4ever, network manager stopped to remember wireless keys, kupfer says something about dbus timeout, firefox says same as kupfer
<Akls> smile4ever, "Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is missing or misconfiguer D-Bus session bus daemon"
<smile4ever> Akls: you tried reinstalling dbus? :p
<iceroot> JadedJacob: hm not fixed for 12.04 but there was something about that on the mailinglist
<Akls> smile4ever, how? ^^"
<smile4ever> Akls: http://www.ehow.com/how_7553501_reinstall-dbus.html
<Akls> smile4ever, I saw this one. but I can't open synaptic
<Akls> smile4ever, it says "wrong password", but I'm sure 101% that the password is correct.
<smile4ever> Akls: try sudo apt-get remove dbus* && sudo apt-get install dbus* in a terminal :)
<Akls> I'm not sure if it's a good idea :\
<iceroot> Akls: its not a good idea
<smile4ever> :(
<iceroot> and reinstall on debian based systems is not the solution which is maybe working on windows systems
<iceroot> Akls: is dbus running?
<Akls> iceroot, seems like yes to me, but any way to check it?
<iceroot> ps aux | grep dbus
<Akls> iceroot, well, it gave some output
<Akls> iceroot, so seems like yes
<Akls> hmm.. maybe there's something wrong with my hdd...
<JadedJacob> is anyone running lubuntu on realy new hardware?
<JadedJacob> core i3/i5/i7 etc
<Akls> yep, seems like my hdd problem :\\\\
<Akls> shows the whole space unallocated
<Akls> sorry to holy lubuntu for thinking that it was its fault ^_^
<Gege71> hello
<Gege71> i have an error with apt-get / synaptic
<Gege71> libc6:amd64 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 cannot be configured because libc6:i386 is in a different version (2.13-20ubuntu5)
<Gege71> anyone can help please ?
<Gege71> google did'nt help
<phillw> Gege71: which version of lubuntu are you running?
<Gege71> 11.10
<phillw> from a quick look at the ppa page at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/libc6-dev-i386/2.13-20ubuntu5.1 it seems to be complaining about the architecture of your computer / kernel fighting between 32 bit and 64 bit. My suggestion is to have a read of that page and ensure you have the "requires" and do not have the "conflicts" installed.
<Gege71> let's see  , thanks :)
<phillw> Gege71: I've called in reinforcements, Jacky is much more up to speed on this sort of stuff!
<jalcine> Gege71: what's your architecture? i386 (32-bt) or amd64?
<Gege71> amd64
<Gege71> i tried to remove all package depending of libc6-i386 ... but apt-get doasn't want
<jalcine> What's the name of the application you're trying to install?
<Gege71> i only try sudo update-upgrade
<jalcine> Yeah, that's kind of dangerous. libc6 is like a bloodcell in the library system.
<Gege71> at the begininng, update-manager failed
<Gege71> ok but why i386 version, i didn't want it !
<jalcine> Odd.
<Gege71> i only need amd64 package
<Gege71> :)
<jalcine> Did you install a i386 system or  64-bit system?
<Gege71> 64 bits of course
<phillw> are you sure you have 64 bit installed?
<Gege71> uname -a
<Gege71> Linux ZEUS 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:44:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<phillw> yup, thats 64 bit :)
<jalcine> There might be a package installed that only has a i386 version available.
<jalcine> But as to why dpkg would let it install wscapes me.
<jalcine> *escapes
<Gege71> "multi-arch" is the answer : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<jalcine> Try "sudo apt-get upgrade -f"
<Gege71> lol
<Gege71> ok, doesn't work neither ...
<phillw> Gege71: he has a flakey internet connection.
<Gege71> hehe
<phillw> jalcine: have a read of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/libc6-dev-i386/2.13-20ubuntu5.1 it may as well be written in Chinese for me, but may give some hints?
 * jalcine can't view that page.. the sll block :/
<jalcine> *ssl
<phillw> jalcine: http://pastebin.com/xZPLifbP
<phillw> not pretty, but it works :)
<jalcine> Hmmm. Interesting library.
<jalcine> Provides support for i386 apps on amd64.
<phillw> jalcine: I thought it would interest you :)
<Gege71> in fact... wine1.3 needs libc6-i386
<jalcine> That'd be great if I had a amd64 system, could build apps for other system w/o a problem.
<Gege71> i would never install it :(
<JadedJacob> how do i force ubuntu to show the grub boot loader during boot time?
<JadedJacob> what is the key i use?
<phillw> jalcine: Gege71 as this is not strictly lubuntu related could you guys switch channels?  #sii is quiet at the moment
<JadedJacob> ahhh i think it's 'shift'
<jalcine> JadedJacob: you got it.
<JadedJacob> i'm running ubuntu 10 as a guest machine on windows 7
<JadedJacob> using virtualbox
<JadedJacob> i think i'm going to buy a book on linux and grub
<phillw> JadedJacob: you can download one for free :)
<petsounds> hi guys, what is the package name for netbook interface in lubuntu?
<valdur55> petsounds, it's lubuntu-netbook session , log out and select lubuntu-netbook session :)
<petsounds> hi valdur55 i'm lloking for the package name in packages.ubuntu.com
<petsounds> is it nebook EFL ?
<petsounds> err i mean netbook-launcher-efl
<jalcine> o.o You just have to switch sessions, petsounds
<valdur55> lubuntu-deskop or lubuntu-core package
<petsounds> jalcine, i want to download the pkgs so i can install it later on a different netbook :)
<petsounds> the thing is i can't seem to find that interface in debian lxde, so im looking to download the package from ubuntu repo.
<Gege71> ok it seems i could resolved this problem of libc6-i386 , removing all reference from /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<tmk> Hello everyone
<Guest89283> How is everybody doing today?
<Guest89283> Would anyone happen to know how to get compositing to work within lxde?
<Guest89283> Soo many people and everyone is soooo quiet.....
<Guest89283> Dooo deee doooo deeedoooo
<Guest89283> Cramalama ding dong while playing ping pong all day long and singing a song.
<Guest89283> Damn.......tough crowd. Like walking into the coma patient ward at the hospital. Lots of people here, all seem to be unconscious.
<smile4ever> bye :)
<filo1234> hi
<JamesSmith> hi! need some help; where can i find the sound-settings?
<valdur55> alsamixer ?
<JamesSmith> i don't kown
<JamesSmith> i'm a totaly noob
<JamesSmith> i've tried pulse audio
<JamesSmith> ok, i've found alsamixer
<JamesSmith> but my mic is still not working :(
<valdur55> JamesSmith, you are not noob! You don't just know the right answer yet
<JamesSmith> sorry, I'm a bigger nood than you are are thinking
<JamesSmith> ok, i will test some different mic-settings
<JamesSmith> ^^
<mark76> Why does LXMusic disappear from the systray and taskbar when you click play?
<valdur55> mark76, seg fault... open lxmusic in terminal
<valdur55> and you see what is lxmusic problem :)
<mark76> K
<mark76> HAng on
<mark76> Is there any way around it?
<mark76> LIke, has it been fixed in a more recent version than the one available in the Debian 6 repos?
<valdur55> Alt+F2 -> lxterminal -> lxmusic -> click play -> copy log to www.pastebin.com page :)
<mark76> It just says segfault
<mark76> That's it
<valdur55> ok , then i thinked right :)
<valdur55> what lubuntu do you use?
<mark76> Debian
<valdur55> oneiric and precise use 0.4.4+git20100802-2.1
<filo1234> lubuntu debian? o.0
<valdur55> linux mint debian ?
<filo1234> lol
<mark76> Installing xmms2tray seems to help
<filo1234> valdur55: I'm waiting for lubuntu XP ( ok stop OT ) lol
<mark76> Debian 6.0.4
<filo1234> mark76: ask #debian then
<valdur55> mark76, apt-cache policy lxmusic
<mark76> What do you want to know valdur55?
<valdur55> oh damn i got it!
<mark76> What!? :-/
<mark76> Keep away from me then :p
<valdur55> squeeze uses 0.4.4+git20100802-1 and oneiric too...
<mark76> Same problem in both then
<mark76> I installed Abraca instead
<filo1234> valdur55:  0.4.4+git20100802-2.1 0 on 12.04
<mark76> Oh, the version
<mark76> Hang on
<mark76> 0.4.4+git20100802-1
<mark76> Why are the majority of XMMS2 front ends written in QT4?
<mark76> :|
<guntbert> the power button of my laptop has no effect (lubuntu on ubuntu) - the setting in xfce power manager seems to be ignored
<valdur55> guntbert, look lubuntu faq page .
<guntbert> valdur55: which number do you suggest? I cannot see anything for this problem there - but I may be unseeing :)
<valdur55> guntbert, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_the_power-button_to_change_computer_state.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<guntbert> valdur55: thx, I'll try it
<valdur55> Should it be by default?
<guntbert> valdur55: I beg your pardon?  - I take it I will have to relogin to make it work?
<valdur55> guntbert, just use alt+f2 and then openbox-lubuntu --replace
<guntbert> valdur55: the DE reloaded, but the power key still has no effect
<valdur55> guntbert, damn... maybe xfce4-pm have some bindings
<guntbert> valdur55: I overlooked the output "Requested key "XF86Terminal" does not exist on the display" - I'll have to dig a little with xev - thanks in the meantime :)
<valdur55> guntbert, i get same error
<guntbert> valdur55: the power button isn't even recognized here
<guntbert> valdur55: "thinkvantage button" is recognized - I'll use that for the time being
<guntbert> and ThinkVantage works :)
<darthness>  dear users, can anyone help me with the no wubidr problem?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I need some alsamixer help please!
<mattwj2002> :)
<valdur55> !help | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mattwj2002> how do you remove the drivers for a sound card so the other one becomes the primary?
<mattwj2002> valdur55: are you still here?
<valdur55> mattwj2002, yes
<mattwj2002> I might have found a solution
<mattwj2002> but now my mouse isn't working
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> let me try a reboot
<mattwj2002> okay that caused my mouse to lock up!
<mattwj2002> I decided to just disable the built in sound in bios
<valdur55> mattwj2002, make backup file before editing
<mattwj2002> I always do
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> valdur55: I have a question for you
<mattwj2002> have you heard of the Google Plus Hangout?
<valdur55> mattwj2002, yes
<mattwj2002> over in #reprap they have a chatroom it is really cool
<mattwj2002> maybe something you guys should consider!
#lubuntu 2012-03-11
<david_j_r> Does anyone out there have Conky working nicely on Lubuntu?
<david_j_r> OK - just in case anyone ever looks at this ;) after MUCH looking, this .conkyrc worked perfectly on my Lubuntu 11.10 (Tosh Satellite A100): http://goo.gl/Dk1kP
<Da|Mummy> where can i get chrome to output sound to usb DAC?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> It is missing the volume applet on the panel. I tried to add it, but I still do not see it
<cristian_c> I found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/824659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824659 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/lxpanel/plugins/volumealsa.so not showing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> but I still have not figured out how he solved
<cristian_c> I reset lxpanel deleting its directory in .config but when I restarted, the panel there was not
<cristian_c> However, I restored the panel, but I still have not solved the problem of the volume applet
<cristian_c> Do you have any ideas?
<Da|Mummy> you sound like you might know sound, where do i get sound to output to usb DAC? i got audacious do to it, but not chrome, or anything else really
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, Does the sound work on lubuntu?
<Da|Mummy> works for me
<Da|Mummy> im just trying to output it to usb instead of headphone jack
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, wait
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, type in a terminal alsamixer
<Da|Mummy> ok, i see the usb dac, select it, but still nothing from chrome
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, gnome mplayer?
<Da|Mummy> nothing there either
<cristian_c> only audacious?
<Da|Mummy> ya, but i had to change that in audacious preference as well
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, open gnome mplayer
<cristian_c> Edit->Preference
<cristian_c> *s
<Da|Mummy> ok got that too now
<cristian_c> fourth option
<cristian_c> output audio channel
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, Is there dac channel?
<Da|Mummy> ya, got usb dac in mplayer too now
<Da|Mummy> still hoping for chrome
<Da|Mummy> or a default setting for all sound
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> open chrome
<cristian_c> visit Macromedia settings manager page
<cristian_c> or Flash -> global setup
<cristian_c> dx click on youtube window
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, you must set the output channel from terminal
<Da|Mummy> where?
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, try to open alsamixer: enable dac and disable headphones
<Da|Mummy> im not seeing a dac in alsa mixer, even though i can get sound through dac in audacious using alsa or pulseaudio
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, publish a screenshot of alsamixer
<cristian_c> imageshack, imagebin or other
<cristian_c> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Da|Mummy> 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<Da|Mummy>                       HDA NVidia at 0xcfff0000 irq 20
<Da|Mummy>  1 [DAC            ]: USB-Audio - USB Audio DAC
<Da|Mummy>                       Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio DAC at usb-0000:00:0b.0-6, full speed
<Da|Mummy> card 1: DAC [USB Audio DAC], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<Da|Mummy>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Da|Mummy>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Da|Mummy> theres what im trying to use
<cristian_c> post an image of alsamixer
<Da|Mummy> having trouble with prt screen it seems...
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=102426
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, open alsamixer and type F6
<cristian_c> select the usb device
<Da|Mummy> did that
<cristian_c> what channel are there?
<cristian_c> *channels
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, check it out
<Da|Mummy> 1 & 2?
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, use the following command for the screenshot: scrot -u -d 5
<Da|Mummy> ok well, looks like i have alsa working on chrome after restart of chrome, but it doesnt look like i want alsa, only 1 sound output at a time
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, what would you like?
<cristian_c> to do
<Da|Mummy> pulseaudio i think
<cristian_c> Da|Mummy, you must install pulseaudio
<cristian_c> and then pavucontrol
<Da|Mummy> thats the one im looking for!
<Da|Mummy> thank you
<cristian_c> there is nothing to :)
 * valdur55 is away: I'm busy
<milen8204> anyone could help a bit whit Eclipse Toolbars?
<DerPate> milen8204 whats happend
<milen8204> DerPate: I am trying to put Rendo and Undo buttons, on the toolbars
<DerPate> the should be there at startup?
<milen8204> They are not there. They are in the menu Edit, but I want to be on Toolbars like "New Java Class" button.
<DerPate> ok
<milen8204> DerPate: Do you have any idea hjow to put them in to the Toolbars menu ?
<milen8204> hjow = how :D
<DerPate> milen8204 maybe you can edit the xml wiich is defining the toolbar
<milen8204> DerPate: Thanks , I will try
<DerPate> i prefer to use the keybord ctrl+z and ctrl+y
<hiro__> yea!
<hiro__> lubuntu!
<hiro__> \m/
<bmoez_> in lubuntu 11.10 liveCd, in disk utility when i clic in "mounted at /media/<disk_name>" ,  -> an error "nautils is not found"
<pip__> #launchpad
<pip__> oops
<ErrorX> Does anyone have Vmware workstation on Lubuntu 11.10 running?
<ErrorX> I get Unable to build kernel module.
<ErrorX> I use kernel 3.0.0-16-generic-pae in Lubuntu 11.10  with Vmware workstation 8.*
<pip__> hi all.  In theory should windows wireless drivers on the live cd work?
<ErrorX> with ndiswrapper?
<ErrorX> does anyone have experience with Vmware?
<pip__> yes, sorry
<pip__> in the live environment it shows as installed in synaptic, but ndiswrapper -v tels me the module's too old
<pip__> tells me even
<ErrorX> Do you know where the error Unable to build kernel module.
<ErrorX> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-6211.log for details. came from?
<ErrorX> Which chipset is it?
<pip__> netgear wpn111
<pip__> it works with oneiric, but I'm fiddling with the 12.04 beta1
<pip__> the lubuntu 12.04 beta 1 that is, & also non-pae mini iso from march 3rd
<pip__> so, to me, it looks like a precise issue
<ErrorX> Hmm
<ErrorX> I don know if there is a packet from oneiric thats isn't in the new beta
<pip__> maybe I'm being a bit too demanding at this point in the cycle :-D
<pip__> actually the chipset ID is: 1385:5f01
<pip__> ttfn guys
<uskerine>  hi, i have installed LTSP in lubuntu, but dhcp3 seems to fail to start, i am getting "no subnet declaration for eth0". I attach syslog output, dhcpd.conf and ifconfig info, could someone please help? thanks in advance; http://pastebin.com/dmH9itz3
<smile4ever> bye :)
<WKT> how do i use xcompmgr
<uskerine> hi, is there any way to configure which applications/programs are available in the launch button of the task bar?
<hal14450> i'm looking for some advice on which is the best solution to sync to an ipod classic on an older hp laptop (forgot the model) it's an intel single core pentium-IV (celeron/M?) @1.9GHz w/ 512MB ram running lubuntu 11.10. i set up the laptop for a guy at the local store and he loves it but would like to sync his ipod to xfer music. so far i'm thinking rhythmbox might be a good choice because afaik audaci
<hal14450> ous doesn't support ipod syncing. he's not a tech oriented guy and i set up the laptop to use arabic_iq as the default language for him so it would help to be prepared with a solution that should be easy for him to figure out rather than have me set it up for him. any suggestions?
<rawfodog> How do I edit the lubuntu start menu ?
<rawfodog> (programs menu)
<rawfodog> how do I group my opened programs with their lauch icons on the task bar ?
<Xethron> brb, need to Restart
<mark76> Is there any way one might procure some of the newer lxpanel plugins for Debian? O:)
<[|HuGO|]> Hi, I can't reboot my desktop. Say me Failed to execute child process "lubuntu-logout" (don't exist file or directory)
<leftyman> hi everyone
<leftyman> I hope someone can provide a little help
<leftyman> I am new to lubuntu (and linux), I have succesfully installed the apps I need and configured conky
<leftyman> I notice that my cpu is always at max speed and vcore (It is a desktop system, with an AMD Phenom II and Col'n'quiet enabled in BIOS)
<leftyman> I have tried everywere how to set an ondemand scaling governor with no luck so far....
<hal14450> hmm, leftyman mine works as expected but i'm using ubuntu w/ unity as the DE currently w/ AWN (mac like bottom bar)
<leftyman> the applet says it is using powernow-k8 governor
<leftyman> but speed is is 3200 mhz
<leftyman> it doesn't let me change it to 800 Mhz to see it raises ondemand
<hal14450> perhaps it's that applet that messing things up as that stuff should be low level kernel stuff available in all flavores of *buntu
<hal14450> leftyman, i've got a Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ in an asus board oc'd to 3.2GHz but it's running @ 800MHz right now
<hal14450> oh my bad 1GHz
<leftyman> it's weird its not working for me then
<hal14450> sorry man, i guess my point is that it does work properly but i'm too busy cooking dinner right now to look up why yours might not be
<rawfodog> http://spaceweather.com/images2012/07mar12/cme_c3.gif
<rawfodog> we dead now
<rawfodog> solar flare radiation
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> is there anything that could make lubuntu looks like ubuntu/unity (i mean the window manager theme mainly)
#lubuntu 2013-03-04
<alexandros_c> I need some help please, I installed the scanner drivers for my Brother MFC-J425W ALL-in-One in lubuntu but simple scan does not see the scanner. However my other computer running xubuntu can see the scanner using simple scan. Anyone have any ideas?
<phiscribe> missing some package is my guess alexandros_c
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or udev rules
<alexandros_c> I checked the missing to the best of my ability between the two systems and installed those that were missing but no luck :(
<alexandros_c> JohnDoe_71Rus,  do you know where to locate the udev rules so that I can compare them between the two system?
<phiscribe> sane-utils sane xsane worth a try.  are those installed on the xubuntu box?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> alexandros_c: lsusb the same?
<alexandros_c> phiscribe, already tried all of that but no luck
<alexandros_c> no network
<alexandros_c> not usb
<phiscribe> does the xubuntu box have the brother scanner util, brscan3 or whatever its called\
<alexandros_c> brscan4
<phiscribe> and its on the lubuntu box also?
<alexandros_c> yes
<phiscribe> permisions?
<alexandros_c> how to find out permissions in this case?
<phiscribe> im not sure, just trying to help you brainstorm.
<alexandros_c> phiscribe, appreciating the help may be you will come with something I overlook :)
<phiscribe> is it 32 bit or 64 bit
<alexandros_c> 64
<alexandros_c> on both
<phiscribe> do you have a usr/lib64 folder
<alexandros_c> yip
<phiscribe> i wonder of you could compare whats in that folder on the two machines, looking for scanner relavant stuff.  maybe something wants parts of that to be in /usr/lib instead.  just thinking out loud.
<phiscribe> my lubuntu machines are all old 32 bit
<lighta> ho guys, I'm searching how to permanently turn off screensaver on lxde
<alexandros_c> that machine has a low end processor
<phiscribe> alexandros_c, maybe here:  http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_scn.html#f00101
<phiscribe> lighta, its always been a bit mysterious to me.  i have screensaver disabled but my power settings blank the screen after awhile.  i dont remember how  i turned it off.
<lighta> ok I turn it off last time
<lighta> but wasn't permanent
<phiscribe> the lxde sight says its in an openbox autostart.sh file, but ive never seen it.
<phiscribe> site
<JohnDoe_71Rus> phiscribe: you сan use xfce4-power manager
<lighta> also I'm trying to look wich one i'm using since I don't remenber installation but I think I'm on ubuntu with xfce, not lubuntu session, but you can try in /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<phiscribe> ah yes.  ty JohnDoe_71Rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/screenblanking/index.html.en
<JohnDoe_71Rus> section about DPMS
<alexandros_c> phiscribe, should I make a soft or hard link?
<alexandros_c> thanks phiscribe and JohnDoe_71Rus  that was the problem
<alexandros_c> you believe that I have been search for weeks to find a solution! but it only took you'll a few minutes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i belive to you
<alexandros_c> so their is a bug in lubuntu?
<alexandros_c> *there
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i find it then connect TV instead monitor
<JohnDoe_71Rus> not bug. 2 technology
<alexandros_c> good night all o/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> morning :)
<lantizia> OK so I installed 13.04 in a VM... and I'm still thinking... *meh*
<lantizia> *meh* because there is still things like abiword/gnumeric when libreoffice clearly wins out... *meh* because theres is no pulseaudio (and mainly I cry about this because on gnome/unity it has really good sound preferences)... *meh* because the icons used in the menu are not the originals and i've no idea how to get the originals back unlike in mate/gnome2
<lantizia> anyone know of any other lxde but ubuntu-derived distro's ?
<lantizia> ah! program icons update only when log in and out :S hmm
<phiscribe> lantizia, man im not sure what your looking for, maybe kde.  abiword and gnumeric are light.  i run lubuntu on a p4 with 1g ram, sometimes 1/2 gig.  pulseaudio will idle 30% cpu.  all those sound utils eat resources.  alsamixer works like a champ.
<phiscribe> i replace chromium with midori
<lantizia> see i'd replace chromium with chrome  - but that's just me
<lantizia> at the moment I use MATE... but since LXDE has a bigger following than MATE (well ok at least I *think* they do) and MATE is gnome2 which is some very old code... i'd ratheer follow lxde
<lantizia> i don't need something as fancy as kde/unity/gnome3
<lantizia> also mtpaint might be light weight - but it is way too feature rich for a simple paint program
<lantizia> like exporting ascii art wtf ?
<lantizia> kpaint is a good choice - but then the downside is it needs kde libraries lol
<lantizia> the entertainment pack that is installed looks like it is from an ancient pre-Xorg linux 2.0 release lol - simon tathams games would make a fine lightweight non-gnome choice though
<cerebrate> how do i download data from youtube
<cerebrate> the data of the video
<cerebrate> it doesn't play all the way :C
<cerebrate> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycn-I1-aDwo&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<phiscribe> puts the youtube somewhere chromiums cache.  hard to dig out without a cache viewer tool.  easier just to use a web service like this:  http://en.savefrom.net
<phiscribe> and i think the source field which reality emerges from is pure consciousness btw cerebrate
<cerebrate> cool=
<phiscribe> but if you use that en.savefrom.net site it will give you a url straight to the file, like http://s03.savefrom.net/media/212203819/427df958db63be44bea1fbfdb13594ff/Quantum+Physics+%26+Consciousness.mp4
<Kuroda_Shun> i have a install question
<Kuroda_Shun> i have a razorSQL fro my linux boz in zip form.. but dont know how to install it
<Kuroda_Shun> *box
<divx118> Can the battery icon be removed in the tray (lubuntu 11.10)?
<zleap> have a look at panel preferences
<zleap> or panel settings
<divx118> Hmm, must have overlooked it then. I will take a look again.
<phillw> divx118: it is under Preferences --> Power Manager
<divx118> phillw: Is it xfce4-power-manager? I am missing the power manager entry under preferences.
<phillw> divx118: let me check my repos in my 11.10 (I may have the developer backports ppa enabled).
<phillw> sorry, was checking my 12.04. Starting oneric now.
<divx118> No problem, I have time :)
<Unit193> Keep in mind it's life ends in April.
<phillw> Right Click on the task-bar, select Add / Remove Panel Items, select Panel Applets. You should see the Battery Monitor icon listed.
<divx118> Ah, It will be time then that I fix my touchscreen driver. No right click yet.
<divx118> Thanks for the info.
<phillw> divx118: it may an idea to update to 12.04, even though not LTS for all lubuntu specific applications, the kernel / browser etc will retain LTS from 'core' ubuntu teams
<divx118> phillw: I won't gain much by updating to ubuntu 12.04 I am working on an arm device with a half ported 2.6.37 kernel. There are still some things I need to fix in the kernel. Most problems I encounter are kernel related.
<divx118> I wanted the battery icon gone, because I want my own coded icon to replace it.
<divx118> Battery is working, but my kernel doesn't support acpi.
<divx118> So I just want to read the value directly from /sys
<gomiboy> divx118: I'm curious... what arm device?
<divx118> archos 101IT gen8 with 3630 processor from TI
<divx118> Close to beagleboardXM
<divx118> Original kernel is 2.6.29
<gomiboy> Oh, a tablet, out of mi interests, thanks :)
<redtape-renegade> None of my packages are installing on the Lubuntu Software Center.. anyone else got this ?
<zleap> i am sure latex can do that sort of thing
<aJacom> if i install lubuntu instead of ubuntu will i be able to run all the applications or will i have a reduced number of options?
<gohst> As far as I have seen there should be no problems...
<aJacom> gohst, my question comes because i know there are some applications built for gnome, and lubuntu uses lxde
<aJacom> sorry
<aJacom> did you say anything ?
<Unit193> Same repos, so same programs.
<Unit193> Now, you'll want to be careful with gnome ones, and some kde ones too, but you can install them.
<gohst> as i have seen in my own expirience is that there are seldom real trouble... i have changed my netbook from ubuntu-gnome to lubuntu and i have no trouble... yet
<aJacom> alright, nice, thanks
#lubuntu 2013-03-05
<cerebrate> how do i open cli emacs with the termanil?  as if by default it chooses to open the gui version o emacs
<cerebrate> winetricks from menu shows no gui interface on taskbar
<cerebrate> app manager
<cerebrate> rather
<cerebrate> hi holstein
<cerebrate> *terminal
<holstein> cerebrate: o/
 * cerebrate sniffs the pit o..o
<holstein> cerebrate: winetricks is an add-onc AFAIK.. it'll do things to wine, but you dont run "wine tricks"..
<redtape-renegade> software center is now working .. only took 3 hours to download the packages !!
<holstein> i would expect an internet issue server or client side
<redtape-renegade> hi holstein , had a funny dream (it's 4:20am)so decided to see what was bugging me .. seems to have sorted itself out  .. thanx.
<cerebrate> still didn't find a way to activate CLI emacs
<redtape-renegade> no nor do I mate. Is there an urgent bug list for Lubuntu that I can ponder over to see what needs doing.. while I wither away the wee small hours away of Tues. morn ??
<redtape-renegade> holstein: Qu. ^
<holstein> redtape-renegade: the normal ubuntu ones... you can search lubuntu specifics
<redtape-renegade> searching.. somewhat slowly ..
<redtape-renegade> holstein: Also .. http://www.playdeb.net/software/SuperTuxKart  I'd like to get 'getdeb' up and running in my system .. any ideas how ? .. i.e. so I can download from their site ?
<holstein> redtape-renegade: you can try downloading and installing the .deb's
<holstein> you shouldnt need it
<holstein> this is how it used to work http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playdeb-installing-games-in-ubuntu-made-easy.html
<holstein> here is the super tux cart ppa https://launchpad.net/~stk/+archive/dev
<redtape-renegade> I've forgotten how to install from launchpad :(  .. how's it go again ??
<holstein> redtape-renegade: you add the PPA
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<redtape-renegade> dunno the commands...
<holstein> redtape-renegade: when you are loking at the page i linked https://launchpad.net/~stk/+archive/dev you'll see (Read about installing"
<holstein> you'll see how it , and i suggest using the sudo add-apt-repository command
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stk/dev *use at your own risk understanding how to remove this PPA and knowing what a PPA is, and does*
<wxl> how does one change default gui editor?
<Unit193> export VISUAL="scite" in yer .bashrc
<wxl> it's not alternatives?
<Unit193> That too, was thinking the other style of default. :P
<wxl> now i have to remember how to use update-alternatives :)
<Unit193> update-alternatives --get-selections  will list (most?) them.  And of course you know --help. ;)
<cerebrate> how do i ease my computer life into a more CLI and terminal based operating?
<wxl> cerebrate: ctrl-alt-t
<cerebrate> i need a simpler less intense monitor output for my sensitive eyes i think & thanks
<TheLordOfTime> cerebrate, remove the GUI.
<TheLordOfTime> but you won't have graphical applications then
<alainus> is lubuntu onis installing lubuntu from zero the same as installing it through the Synaptic Package Manager as suggested in http://ubuntuhelp.tumblr.com/post/1301847558/is-there-a-way-i-can-switch-from-my-installed-regular, or just installing the lxde desktop while having a regular ubuntu installation?
<alainus> woops sorry for the error there
<TheLordOfTime> forgive me but I wouldn't trust random tumblr blugs.
<alainus> erase the first "is lubuntu on"
<wxl> i thought tumblr was the official site of lubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> inswell i don't trust a blog called "ubuntuhelp" on tumblr.
<Unit193> Not quite, but you can....
<TheLordOfTime> s/inswell/well/
<Unit193> !purexde
<TheLordOfTime> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Unit193> !purelxde
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193, i iz ninja
<TheLordOfTime> loljk
<alainus> so the general recommendation for ubuntu users is to just do a clean install
<alainus> ?
<wxl> alainus: let's ask a deeper question. why WOULDN'T you do a clean install?
<cerebrate> can i modify a script to make the startup start with a cli so i can activate with start* something like a gui?
<alainus> wxl personally because i was hoping i could just try it first and then choose whether to install it
<hyperair> wxl: why would you?
<hyperair> it's so much simpler to just sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<hyperair> it's the same base at the end of the day
<Unit193> cerebrate: Yep, remove  quiet splash   and replace it with   text  in /etc/default/grub
<cerebrate> hyperair i have doubts about that statement
<wxl> alainus: why not just try the live cd then?
<hyperair> that way you also get to save your partitioning setup, your bootloader setup, your dmcrypt and whatever else setup..
<hyperair> cerebrate: why, what else is there to lubuntu that's not in the archive?
<wxl> hyperair: you assume you have such a set up
<hyperair> wxl: i'm talking about my own laptop here, so there's no assumption.
<wxl> uh
<wxl> alainus = hyperair ?
<hyperair> well you said "you"
<alainus> wxl, i guess i could do that yeah. although i like the idea of having the possibility to switch between desktops at login, that way I could use my own applications in lubuntu and see if it's right for me
<wxl> hyperair: so did you
<hyperair> naturally when you say "you assume you have such a set up", i'd assume that "you" and "you" refer to the same person.
<cerebrate> makes sense :D
<cerebrate> ty yall
<alainus> wxl alainus != hyperair
<hyperair> in any case, i'm just telling you that there are merits in not doing a fresh install.
<hyperair> this ubuntu installation predates this thinkpad.
 * hyperair rsync'd it over from the previous laptop
<hyperair> and my rsync'd backup hard disks are bootable via usb.
<alainus> TheLordOfTime, would you trust this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44062/how-do-i-install-lxde-lubuntu
<alainus> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<TheLordOfTime> that i would, but only if you want to install lubuntu stuff alongside the Ubuntu stuff
<TheLordOfTime> if you want PURE Lubuntu/LXDE, you may want the link from the factoid.
<TheLordOfTime> or just clean install.
<alainus> TheLordOfTime, yeah that's my first choice... of course i don't want a minified/incomplete version of lubuntu if that's what you're saying
<TheLordOfTime> that's not what i was saying...
<TheLordOfTime> but meh
<TheLordOfTime> (that askubuntu result will work though)
<alainus> ok it's settled then thanks =)
<hyperair> alainus: one thing i noticed when i had both GNOME and KDE installed together -- your GNOME startup applications tend to pollute that of the next DE, so if you really want to see how a vanilla install looks like you could try starting up a temporary user account to see how it is.
<hyperair> (basically starting from a clean $HOME)
<alainus> DE ??
<alainus> aah
<alainus> desktop environment
<alainus> ok thanks for the tip
<lxle> anyone available for beta testing?
<cerebrate> i guess i could lxle
<lxle> working on a respin of lubuntu, pretty close to letting it out
<cerebrate> sounds gorgeous
<cerebrate> but i dont have a bootstick or a dvd to put it on
<cerebrate> maybe vbox?
<lxle> one sec, quick update
<Unit193> Respins aren't supported in here, though.
<lxle> understood, not lookin for support, just a tester
<lxle> site i threw up, which is not complete but should do is,,, http://www.lxle.net
<lxle> can find download in the about section
<Unit193> Those are borderline at best.
<lxle> if anyone is able to boot it and stuff, in a vbox or whatever, let me know of any issues
<lxle> if you have the time that is lolol
<Unit193> lxle: I recommend you read http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ and create ##lxle
<lxle> ok, sorry to break any rules, innocently lookin for testers, won't happen again
<Unit193> I understand that, and the need for testers.  Thanks for your understanding.  Statement that it exists would be better suited for #lubuntu-offtopic, but you'd have to be very careful to not advertise (fine line)
<cerebrate> i read in an ancient chinese text to not parade around merits but to let people discover them spontaneously :D
<lxle> thx, maybe i'll try there then
<cerebrate> for now the lxle website redirects irc support to here
<cerebrate> soon corrected
<cerebrate> thank you
<intmain> Good morning, after and apt-get update yesterday, I now have duplicate desktop icons on both of my displays? but deleting the icon from my secondary display deletes it from the primary as well.
<tata_> is it possible to switch off  authenticate-authentication ?
<wxl> tata_: on any and everything universally? probably not
<wxl> tata_: is there something specific you'd rather not provide credentials to?
<tata_> when I mount other partition, sda1 or sda2...
<wxl> you could automount them
<wxl> it appears pmount can do it too
<wxl> but i've never tried
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Using_pmount
<bluefox_> hi guys
<bluefox_> anyone here?
<bluefox_> :/
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bluefox_> okay, so i have msi vr602 computer have 1gb ram and when i boot lubuntu from usb, it freezes when i want to start it live mode
<wxl> is it possible to use a dvd or cd instead?
<bluefox_> nope :/ i don't have now
<wxl> in that case, have you verified the md5 of the usb against the iso file and both of those against the published values?
<bluefox_> it freezes after [4.771988] key type trusted registered
<bluefox_> yep i downloaded it from official site and 12.10
<wxl> if the copy is one bit off it could cause a total difference
<wxl> i didn't ask you if it was official
<wxl> i asked if you verified the md5
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bluefox_> yes i verified it
<bluefox_> same
<bluefox_> what i will do now?
<wxl> bluefox_: you verified the usb itself? you'd need to use dd to do this.
<wxl> bluefox_: it's explained here tho it says cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<bluefox_> don't get angry, i am sorry but i installed it from lubuntu site and installed usb with lili
<bluefox_> i verified the md5sum of the .iso file
<wxl> not angry at all, just speaking from personal experience
<wxl> i once had an iso that matched up but the usb burn didn't
<wxl> it may be the whole cause
<bluefox_> bu at another pc that lubuntu works
<wxl> oh now that's an interesting fact
<wxl> you mean that you can put the usb in another pc and it loads to live?
<bluefox_> yes with no problem
<bluefox_> but at msi vr602
<bluefox_> i have that problem
<bluefox_> thats an old computer so i decided to install lubuntu but..
<wxl> so when you get to the frozen screen, can yo uget to a tty? tryto hit ctl-alt-f2 and see if it gives you a text login
<wxl> it's not that old. i have lubuntu running on machines designed for xp :)
<bluefox_> i will try
<bluefox_> can u w8 a min pls?
<wxl> i'm working so i'm not just sitting here twiddling my thumbds :)
<wxl> so you don't even get to any graphical screen before the freeze, right?
<bluefox_> i tried ctrl alt f2
<bluefox_> choices coming, run lubuntu from that usb
<bluefox_> then some texts are coming
<bluefox_> than that texts freeze
<wxl> when the text freeezes, that's when to try ctrl-alt-f2
<wxl> not before :)
<bluefox_> that freezes always at key type encrypted registered
<bluefox_> i tried when that freezed
<bluefox_> nothing came
<wxl> ok
<wxl> bizarre
<wxl> i'm stumped
<wxl> i would maybe suggest trying 12.04 and/or 13.04 and see if you get the same results
<bluefox_> i tried xubuntu, same run from that usb than no text came
<bluefox_> after that choice
<wxl> did it boot up?
<bluefox_> yes
<bluefox_> i selected language
<wxl> ok so that's good
<wxl> but
<wxl> xubuntu != lubuntu
<bluefox_> i know
<bluefox_> i tried that
<bluefox_> another os
<wxl> so that's not a fair comparison
<bluefox_> wil be run
<bluefox_> problem is my computer or the os
<wxl> but if you try 12.04 or 13.04 and don't have the problem then the problem must lie in 12.10
<bluefox_> maybe
<wxl> else the problem lies universally in lubuntu
<bluefox_> downloading
<bluefox_> 12.04
<wxl> and make extra sure to check those md5s :)
<bluefox_> after 5 min i will give report :D
<wxl> ok
<bluefox_> i will go crazy
<bluefox_> still freezes
<bluefox_> >.<
<bluefox_> 12.04
<bluefox_> dude r u here?
<bluefox_> Q_Q
<phillw> bluefox_: give me a couple of minutes to read the logs so I'm up to speed on what you are asking.
<bluefox_> ok
<bluefox_> phillw: let's take it from begining, i have msi vr602 laptop and i want to install lubuntu from usb
<phillw> so, does 12.04 boot?
<bluefox_> nope
<bluefox_> freezed
<bluefox_> again
<bluefox_> i selected run from that usb
<bluefox_> some white big texts came
<bluefox_> than that texts stopped to load
<bluefox_> i waited for couple mins but
<phillw> let me just look at the specs for your laptop.
<bluefox_> i have nothing now :/
<phillw> bluefox_: have a read of the msi forum at http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=129872.0 I suspect that may have the solution
<phillw> he seemed pretty happy with the solution :D
<bluefox_> OV YES :D
<wxl> no acpi kind of sucks
<bluefox_> thnx man
<phillw> wxl: from the msi sute, it appears to be a firmware issue. I trust the manufacturers' sites on these issues. Sure, it is a bug... but whos' ?
<phillw> s/sute/site/
<wxl> da
<wxl> still sucks; i digress
<phillw> wxl: that's as good as I could find in 60 seconds :) black-belt at google-fu, I may be... master of all bugs I am not :)
<wxl> well you did better than i did
<phillw> it was 2009 dated, I cannot guarantee it will still work, but if he has a bootable system at least we have a chance to investigate.
<wxl> didn't know there was one
<wxl> oops
#lubuntu 2013-03-06
<cluke> [#debian] hey guys, anyone know of a lightweight way of zooming? I want to zoom in and out switching to different areas of my screen.
<alku> Hi all, I'm unable to connect my VISIONTEK usb modem to lubuntu 12.10. Anybody can help
<zleap> try lsusb to check to see if the modem as been picked up as a device
<alku> zleap: please see output of lsusb on http://paste.ubuntu.com/5590201/ you can see the device 2020:1005
<jared> alku: http://www.antonraharja.web.id/2009/12/07/ubuntu-9-10-usb-modem-3g-speedup-su-8000u/ might be useful if the modem is the same chipset (but rebranded)
<alku> jared: thank you. will try and see
<zleap> k
<discodeer> has anyone tried replacing the default lxpanel with something else?
<discodeer> I tried out tint2 panel however it is very hard to customize it so I was wondering maybe you guys know some good alternatives compatible with LXDE?
<Kris_CGo> Any Lubuntu devs here who know if you're goign to use mir or wayland? Some ubuntu derivatives are going wayland and a few mir.
<Unit193> Mir isn't until at the earliest, 2014.  Nothing has been decided on those fronts yet.
<haydar> Hi everyone :D
<haydar> i need some help pls
<haydar> any one ?
<haydar> Welcome!
<haydar> hi
<haydar> any one ho can help me pls
<haydar> ?
<haydar> Ive just instaled lbuntu latest version
<haydar> any support hir ?
<rayzer> could do with help as well. whats up haydar
<haydar> hi rayzer
<Unit193> I've not even seen a question yet.
<haydar> i have just instaled Lbuntu
<rayzer> ok mine is regarding sound, today i could play 2 sound devices like youtube and qmmp together but for some reason it wont work now
<haydar> on Fujitsu siemens amilo m1425
<haydar> how do i instal graphic drivers
<haydar> first time ever i went from windows to lbuntu
<Unit193> haydar: Software Sources > Additional Drivers.
<Unit193> rayzer: Do you have pulse installed?
<Unit193> (or libao)
<rayzer> yes i have alsa and pulse installed
<rayzer> also pavucontrol and gnome alsa mixer
<rayzer> how do i check libao?
<rayzer> by the way i fixed my audio problem, had to change around some settings in pavucontrol. browser and music work now but no games which im not fussed with
<cdoublejj> what version of open gl are buntu distros using supporting at the moment?
<cerebrate> if you have synaptic you can search for opengl like i would have if i had any spare time
<cerebrate> thank you for your peaceful participation cdoublejj
<cerebrate> oh
<cerebrate> if you do that search it'll list everything with opengl in name or description
<cerebrate> otherwise i dont have a clue
<cdoublejj> i see
<cdoublejj> i'm under the assumption linux supports a more current version of open gl than OSX
#lubuntu 2013-03-07
<ydoisayyes> WHat is the fastest way to copy data from one partition to another on the same device? Both are ntfs if it matters. I don't care if the copy is bootable, I would like specific file access after copy though so I am trying to avoid something like clonezilla.
<toasty_> can anyone recommend a term that does true transparency rather than just transparency to my wallpaper?
<wxl> toasty_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Windows#How_to_control_window_opacity …compton is another possibility
<phiscribe> toasty_, urxvt but its not just the terminal.  you have to do things to openbox config.  ive never done it
<wxl> toasty_: here's more on compton: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2012/09/meet-compton.html
<wxl> toasty_: as long as you have compositing, ANY window can have true transparency. actually, it's the only way for any window/app/etc.
<toasty_> wxl: thanks
<cerebrate> i need muted hues for my gui for lubuntu please assist
<cerebrate> unknown monitor modulating capacity
<cerebrate> laptop screen in actuality
<user_23415> Guys, does the "Mir" display server and gtk3+qt5 only compatibility threaten our beloved lubuntu?
<caz> Hey so I don't really know if this is the right place to post this, but I'm not looking for help - merely to "complain". I've been a long-time user of Ubuntu, and Lubuntu for 6 months. For the first time tried to install Lubuntu on a partition last night. I was presented with an unlabelled disk partitioner, and told to adjust the sizes of the partitions. Due to the fact that they were unlabelled, I obviously partitioned the wrong way.
<caz> I now have to spend time re-partioning because I don't have a copy of Windows to hand and therefore can't afford to lost that partition. If they had been labelled on the installer I wouldn't now be wasting more of time figuring out Gparted and why it keeps chucking errors at me. Please, to spare someone from making the same mistake, label the disks!
<cerebrate> dont tread on me
<cerebrate> v2.0
<cerebrate> united we stand
<is_null> hi all, "mev" (gpm's mouse spy) reports continuous false right clicks. I'm not touching the mousepad. The mousepad has no problem in windows. I'm assuming a wrong driver is loaded (since both X and console gpm are affected), any idea ?
<is_null> ubuntu live is not affected, just lubuntu
<is_null> okay now i just pressed ctrl+c in a console and it looks like the c key is stuck, but it's not on the hardware side
<is_null> so something's definitly wrong, any idea appreciated
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps having some patience
<TheLordOfTime> and a reboot
<TheLordOfTime> but if the "c" key is stuck, well...
<Noskcaj> can someone/anyone get a lubuntu desktop 13.04 iso? i need you to see something
<cerebrate> on it nosk
<cerebrate> Noskcaj 404
<cerebrate> do you have an url
<cerebrate> at least in this channel the ops treat you respectfully, more or equal to the respect usually shown to nonbiological in other channels
<Noskcaj> cerebrate, i hadn't mad a bug, but someone messed with the window theme of the installer last week, and phillw has been AFK
<Noskcaj> *make
<cerebrate> oh ok
<cerebrate> i dont really grok yet
<Noskcaj> cerebrate, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/39181/downloads
<cerebrate> not computers
<cerebrate> ty
<cerebrate> now i need a bootstick program to test it
<cerebrate> can you suggest a good one
<Noskcaj> bootstick?
<cerebrate> a usb memory stick used to load operating systems
<cerebrate> i dont have any dvds capable of burning an iso on
<Noskcaj> cerebrate, unetbootin or the ubuntu-usb creator
<Noskcaj> i'm making the bug now
<Noskcaj> bug 1152306
<ubottu> bug 1152306 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu installer theme is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152306
<Silverlion> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello Silverlion
<Silverlion> how are things?
<Noskcaj> good, except for that bug. how are you?
<Noskcaj> gilir, Unit193 your toughts on bug 1152306
<ubottu> bug 1152306 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu installer theme is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152306
<Noskcaj> *thoughts
<Unit193> I think it'll be fixed in time, and wondering why I'm pinged on it.
<gilir> Noskcaj, for me, the http://i52.tinypic.com/v7s1e9.jpg is the broken one
<Noskcaj> Unit193, because you are one of the people online
<Noskcaj> gilir, my problem with the new theme is it is a very different colour scheme to the rest of lubuntu
<gilir> it shouldn't, it should be blue/grey all over for at least all gtk2/3 windows
<Noskcaj> gilir, check the bug now, i've put up a screencap of the normal live desktop, and the normal installer
<gilir> ok, this one is ok
<cerebrate> how do i jade my cli so that it looks like how the green text from the matrix looks like?  i don't mean either but both(roman ab & kanji characters)
<Noskcaj> cerebrate, sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<Noskcaj> then run "cmatrix"
<cerebrate> excellent... woah... i know kungfu :D
<cerebrate> music is map - curious george
<is_null> my  bad, turned out to be a common hardware problem, the c being stuck was probably the right click being stuck
<cerebrate> see stick stuck
<cerebrate> - child observing mating
#lubuntu 2013-03-08
<cdoublejj> any one know what version open gl the buntu OSes are running/supporting ? i was thinking it was newer version than OSX supports
<phiscribe> cdoublejj, i have lubuntu 12.10 if i run glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version" i get this:  OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.0.2
<cdoublejj> whoa holy crap linux us still stuck on 2.11? O_0
<cdoublejj> 2.1*
<phiscribe> 13.04 is probably diff
<phiscribe> and i probably have a different view about bleeding edge than you do.  i think the rapid development is killing linux
<phiscribe> in the os anyway.  different story for apps
<cdoublejj> 13.04!!!!???
<phiscribe> 13.04 is raring ringtail its in beta
<cdoublejj> i supposes as long as i can upgrade it witho ut having to update grub or mess up my triple booth
<cdoublejj> whats is it supposed to bring and does it use more ram that 12.10 or 12.04?
<phiscribe> not sure.  and do you mean use or require more ram.  sometimes performance is better the more ram an os uses.
<cdoublejj> usage
<cdoublejj> usualy it idles at 100 ish mb when doing nothing
<phiscribe> if you could load every doc mp3 vid and game into ram then it would all be available, be great for performance.  so how much ram a system uses at idle doesnt say much about whats happening
<phiscribe> but i think they are fixing some memoy leaks which are always bad
<phiscribe> they say lightdm has dropped to under 1mb of mem from 26mb
<phiscribe> and they have moved some process to exit on idle
<deluge> did anyone experience a netsplit ?
<phiscribe> just then?  didnt see a netsplit
<deluge> about 10 mins ago
<phiscribe> i have all my join parts disabled
<deluge> o
<phiscribe> might be why i didnt see anything lol (forgot i had them off)
<Unit193> deluge: Yes, pretty normal.  You were on the split side.
<deluge> oh ok ty
<cdoublejj> " lightdm" ???
<Unit193> What about it?
<cdoublejj> what the heck is it?
<cdoublejj> i though lubuntu was LXDE
<phiscribe> you asked about the ubuntu's
<phiscribe> not all of 13.04 will apply to lubuntu
<cdoublejj> aaahhh okay
<Unit193> cdoublejj: It's the desktop manager, but Lubuntu does use LXDE.
<Unit193> !lightdm
<Unit193> ubottu: fail
<Dii_Pundiih> Hi. I have booted in to a two x screen setup and x starts alright but no desktop or panel loads... When i try to start with compiz --replace or lxpanel it says that: Cannot find display..? what would be sensible to do now?
<cdoublejj> 2 mil, http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/torment-tides-of-numenera
<tobiasBora> Hello!
<Silverlion> bon jour tobiasBora
<tobiasBora> Silverlion: is it a french channel ?
<Silverlion> tobiasBora: not at all ^^ i just saw that you logged in from a french host
<tobiasBora> I would like just say that in the lubuntu installer, there is a strange behaviour when we choose the configuration : the "french" keyboard is in the section "belge", and in french it is the qwerty keyboard which is given (French Canada), and it's a bit... strange ^^
<tobiasBora> Silverlion: oh right ^^ So your speak a bit french ?
<Silverlion> tobiasBora: not much ^^
<tobiasBora> ok :-P
<Silverlion> tobiasBora: you might want to send an email to 	lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com about the bug you found
<tobiasBora> Silverlion: Thanks I'll do it
<tobiasBora> Silverlion: do I must to subscribe or I can just send the email ?
<Silverlion> don't know exactly but as i am using lubuntu as well it's always handy to have the mailing list available
<tobiasBora> Silverlion: oh in fact I wonder if the problem doesn't come from a refresh problem...
<Silverlion> pAt_: maybe you can help out?
<Unit193> Silverlion: Not exactly nice to randomly ping people that join (and also don't know the context)
<Unit193> tobiasBora: What version of Lubuntu?
<tobiasBora> Unit193: The last one 12.10. But I think it's only because my brother went on "French canada" and after came back in "french", but the display didn't refreh
<tobiasBora> *refresh
<Silverlion> Unit193: i was going to give him the context on respond
<tobiasBora> I've a little question : why by default is chromium installed ? Is it for ideology or for performances ?
<tobiasBora> Yes it was indeed a display problem, I tried again and it don't cause any trouble. Thanks !
<tobiasBora> I tried to install lubuntu but the installation ended with a black screen, so after 30mn I decided to reboot and try : I've an error with "GRUB : error 2". Do you know if I can repair grub or if It's better to do an other installation ?
<Silverlion> tobiasBora: it is not unusual that lubuntu installation takes more then one hour
<Silverlion> that happens when the installation tries to download all updates during the installation.
<Silverlion> if you run the installation again with the point "install updates during the installation" disabled then it might work but still need more then 30 mins
<tobiasBora> Silverlion: yes I've unselected it after, but the black screen (with only the mouse visible) is during the package download ?
<Silverlion> in that case i have no solution but during the installation process i have had several black screens
<tobiasBora> Silverlion: ok tanks. I'll try again and I'll tell you if it works !
<Unit193> You may want to check the md5sum or "Check CD for defects", that's not exactly normal.  You can also try to repair.
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tobiasBora> I've again a black screen with only the "wait mouse". I'll wait for one hour and if it doesn't works, I'll try to reboot and repair grub with bootrepair. Thanks for the links Unit193
<tobiasBora> And we cannot use a non graphic installation with the classic iso file ?
<reddos> qui si parla it
<reddos> sapete dirmi il link dove ce il supporto in lingua it per lubuntu grazie
<phillw> reddos: ItalianSito/Documentazione/Forum: ubuntu-it.org   IRC: #ubuntu-it on irc.freenode.net per il Supporto in Italiano.   Mailing list: Lista ubuntu-it
<reddos> ok grazie
<redtape-renegade> Can I get conky running on Lubuntu ?
<phillw> redtape-renegade: I believe it has been done, but does pull in a lot of extra stuff.
<phillw> redtape-renegade: I've just looked up the link, someone has posted that it no longer works. If you ask on the mailing list, I'll ask Jackson next tinme he's on (Australian time) if he has found a new link.
<cerebrate> lxle
<cerebrate> is lxle here
<cerebrate> we could see if his style of lubuntu supports conky
 * wxl jumps in the middle
<wxl> i'm pretty sure there are others who have used conky with lubuntu
<inductiveload> i have
<inductiveload> it worked, but i had to use some wmctrl trickery to pin it down on the desktop, but prevent the minimise all windows button minimising it
<inductiveload> but it used a lot of resources doing all the kewl stuff it had to do to justify its existence
<inductiveload> so i scrapped it
<Kris_away> I'm working  on a program that depends on wayland and I'm curious, will lxde be going wayland like a lot of guys or holding back and waiting for mir?
<redtape-renegade> prob.ly mir .. but I'm a toad so don't ask me. rebbit.
<phillw> Kris_away: redtape-renegade lubuntu will decide it self what it will use in the future, we do not use Unity nor are we required to use any other part.
<phillw> Kris_away: let me tell you one thing? Lubuntu 13.04 is now commited, we as with all flavours, are under feature freeze so that no major alterations can be made. Once 13.04 is released, lubuntu will re open for discussions as to what happens in the future (13.10)
<jirido> Hi. i'v screwed up my font settings fiddling with dual view's and so on and now to get things right i wonder what the right dpi settings are..? both the ones in xorg.conf and the ones set with xrandr.. Thanks
<jirido> no answer needed :)
#lubuntu 2013-03-09
<pmatulis_> how do i disable gnome keyring daemon for SSH?  the Desktop Session Settings applet has it disabled.  still, it is running
<pmatulis_> i prefer to use the OpenSSH SSH agent
<phillw> pmatulis_: that would be better asked on the mailing list.
<pmatulis_> phillw: how so?
<phillw> pmatulis_: well, from your intiall thoughts it may be a bug... using the mailing list is the next step up.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Reporting_Bugs
<pmatulis_> phillw: ok ok
<phillw> pmatulis_: the truth is there, i only try to make it an easier way to discuss things. We do need a bug report for any changes to how things owrk can be applied.
<phillw> *work*
<pmatulis_> phillw: caught in the list's moderator web.  i used the wrong email address
<billytwowilly> how goes the start menu with search?
<holstein> billytwowilly: ?
<redtape-renegade> morning
<akhilleus> qualche italiano?
<jared> !it | akhilleus
<ubottu> akhilleus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jared> L'dovrebbe essere in grado di assistere con maggior parte delle richieste Lubuntu nonché sistemi sono molto simili.
<jirido> Hi. Is it possible to get lxpanel to recognice twinview and not treat it like one monitor?
<redtape-renegade> How do I add midori to Lubuntu ?
<jared> redtape-renegade: should just be able to install it straight from the repositories, either with the software centre or apt-get
<redtape-renegade> jared. I want to change my tray icons etc to something different than the standard version.. how do i do that ?
<jared> redtape-renegade: ah that's a bit outside my scope of knowledge. I'd suggest shooting an email to the mailing list and seeing if anyone there knows if no one else is along to help out shortly.
<redtape-renegade> jared, thanx, I was getting tired of those icons :)
<redtape-renegade> Also, I don't have a "wireless" icon in the syst. try .. where is that ?
<jared> Probably something for the same email thread :)
<redtape-renegade> k thanx
<redtape-renegade> what is the best program for dns cache-ing in Lubuntu software centre ?
<thunder1212> is lubuntu faster that ubuntu?
<phiscribe> thunder1212, in my opinion, yes
<thunder1212> will i be able to use gtk based apps like inkscape, openshot, audacity, gimp?
<phiscribe> yes
<phiscribe> i have inkscape audacity and gimp installed.  not familiar with openshot
<sagar_> hello
<sagar_> whats planned for lubuntu 13.04
<sagar_> can anyone tell me
<cerebrate> how many colors does the cli terminal support?  i mean the one that you have to identify to and also key in a password
#lubuntu 2013-03-10
<alexandros_c> has anyone had linux 3.5.0-26 -generic failed to upgrade? and did you resolve this problem?
<gohst> CR
<gohst> CR
<gohst> CR
<JDude> Hi, I'm trying to manually pair an apple bluetooth keyboard following this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224673 And I cannot locate hcid.conf, where bluetooth device information is stored, I'm aware this may be different in Lubuntu, but can anyone help me find the package to get this file or maybe something equivalent to this file on lubuntu. Thanks
<JDude> Okay it worked using the package bluez-compat. Nevermind that problem
<lxle> cool
<cdoublejj> simcity 4 is the one you can fly and drive in?
<lxle> up for beta testing if anyone is interested, www.lxle.net
<artrei> so i'm using ubuntu and i already tried lxde, now i want to switch completely to lubuntu but i don't wanna lose my files, how should i do this? i have lubuntu cd
<lxle> artei, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<artrei> lxle, that's how to remove ubuntu, how to install lubuntu after that?
<artrei> oh it
<artrei> i see it will installed lubuntu too, thanks lxle
<lxle> np
<phiscribe> i just did an update today and it wrecked my flash.  i saw iced tea stuff coming in.  i thought id gotten rid of that and was using adboe.  anyone have flash video go south?
<lxle> ya a few times, i had to resort to using an older flash on some machines to get it back
<phiscribe> why did it remove my prefrences for adobe flash and force the iced tea crap on me i wonder
<phiscribe> im looking at it now and it removed the adboe-flashpugin
<lxle> icedtea is java plugin
<lxle> not flash
<phiscribe> but it seem to do something to my flash
<phiscribe> not iced tea itself but the update.
<phiscribe> i didnt even think i was using ice tea.  its like it was forced. with just apt-get upgrade.  i dunno wasnt paying that much attention
<phiscribe> crap flash is half dead now.  i can hear the audio but not video.  not controls, pause stop ect. in youtube.  somtimes i really hate linux
<phiscribe> now i begin a nerdy pilgrimage to the alter to find the esoteric bugg in the land of google.  might take a minute, might take a month.
<phiscribe> apt needs a built in rollback
<kakes> Hi,
<kakes> i've got a mediasonic 2bay enclosure connected to a netbook running lubuntu 12.10. I'm trying to turn this into a NAS to access mostly video from a raspberry pi and other computers on my LAN. I installed samba and dependencies and the drive is visible on my mac book pro and on my raspberry pi running raspbmc. i can access local files on netbook but get the following error when I try to access the mediasonic drive "The operation can’
<kakes> The operation can’t be completed because the original item for “Folder name” can’t be found.
<kakes> I found one solution that requires me to use the "force" command but this command does not appear to be available. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1797058
<kakes> Could someone help me figure out what package i'd need to install to use this command or a better way to go about solving my problem? Many thanks
<cerebrate> <cerebrate> how do i get multiple key layouts on the same gui
<cerebrate> <cerebrate> like dvorak, querty, devanagari, chinese & arabic
<Ned_Flanders> hi can anyone help me?
<oid> Do any normal people use Linux or is it just for hardcore computer geeks?
<artrei> hi, how to fix glx missing for nvidia?
<artrei> how do i call panel settings from terminal?
<Dantas_> hello, does lubuntu comes with a menu editor?
<Dantas_> just like alacarte or something similar
<coventry> The first time through the lubuntu installer, it gave me the option to use the advanced partitioner, after I elected to encrypt the installation and use LVM.  On that installation, my password didn't go through correctly, perhaps because I chose the dvorak keyboard layout.  Going through the installer again, it's no longer giving me the option to use the advanced partitioner after I elect encryption, it's just asking me for a 
<coventry> key, and instead of the "Next" button, there's "Install now."  This concerns me because I want to install on /dev/sdb, and I'm worried it's going to go straight to installing on /dev/sda, and blow away what I currently have there.  How can I work around this?
<xnox> coventry: there is no way to setup lvm in advanced partitioning.
<xnox> coventry: you can setup encryption in both automatic and advanced partitioning.
<coventry> xnox:  Thanks, how do I do that in advanced partitioning?
<xnox> coventry: it will ask you for /dev/sdb or /dev/sda
<xnox> coventry: but it's best to unplug precious hard-drives ;-) when formatting stuff
<coventry> Oh, yeah, that'll work.  :-)  Thanks.
<zleap> skyblues rock :D
<leoquant> blueskies also
<zleap> leoquant, skyblues are the nickname for coventry city fc
 * zleap is kind assuming coventry is from coventry
<zleap> kind of
<leoquant> ah!
<leoquant> ツ
<zleap> :)
 * zleap is also from coventry originally
<coventry> No, not from Coventry, it's my surname.  Never heard of skyblues before.  Good to know, though.
<zleap> ok cool
<zleap> :)
<lxle> the lxle distro is tentatively off the ground today.... thanks everyone for all your help
#lubuntu 2014-03-03
<holstein> basketballl: ?
<holstein> basketballl: did you get the few messages about trying arandr ?
<holstein> basketballl: thats what i use.. i set the resolution i please on which ever monitor, or both
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<basketballl> how do i install it
<holstein> basketballl: however you like
<holstein> basketballl: i use "sudo apt-get install arandr" in a terminal
<holstein> you can use any pacakge manager you are comfortable with
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install arandr
<basketballl> ok it is installing then what
<holstein> basketballl: run it.. use it
<holstein> basketballl: it has a menu
<holstein> basketballl: in the menu are settings, such as "resolution" which is what yo uare asking about
<basketballl> holstein,  i set them both to 1024 x 768 and still have black border
<holstein> basketballl: sure
<holstein> basketballl: thats probably *facilitating* that border, friend
<holstein> basketballl: set it differently
<basketballl> ??
<holstein> basketballl: make sure they are not "cloned", but spanned
<holstein> basketballl: change the settings!
<holstein> basketballl: choose another setting, til the border goes away
<holstein> basketballl: try them all
<holstein> basketballl: you have no guarnatee that linux will work on that hardware. you have to do the leg work here
<BiV> salut
<FuuqUmiist> how do you close multiple windows of the same app at the same time
<puri> hello, I seem to be having a problem that probably has an easy solution.
<puri> I have been downloading apps through sudo apt-get install (insertname here)
<puri> But I seem to not be able to find them installed but I know they are installed. I also ave no Idea how to run them
<puri> I am completely new to linux and this is the first day with linux for me.
<phillw> puri: are they installing with no errors reported?
<puri> Yes.
<puri> It tells me to enter y/n so I entered y and it continued without error
<phillw> puri: please give an example of one such application
<puri> I believe I installed libreoffice
<FuuqUmiist> check in your menu under the office section
<phillw> puri: click on Menu --> Office
<phillw> FuuqUmiist: I'll leave him with you... no point  two people here :D
<puri> im getting abiword document viewer and gnumeric but not getting libreoffice
<phillw> FuuqUmiist: I'll elt you tell him to use LSC and / or synaptic :D
<FuuqUmiist> ouri use Lubuntu Software centre or Synaptic package manager to install software, you really don't need to use the terminal commands
<FuuqUmiist> puri*
<puri> according to lubuntu software, It is already installed.
<puri> It has a check mark next them it
<FuuqUmiist> oh then ask phillw
<puri> to it*
<FuuqUmiist> puri type libreoffice in the terminal ans see what happens
<puri> oh thats how you start apps...
<puri> I am new to the command line and such :)
<FuuqUmiist> there should be icons in the menu tho
<puri> hm... I'm not seeing any of them. Maybe I would need a restart?
<phillw> puri: if the applications are not in your menu section, it does prove as to why people take the time to write LSC and synaptic.....
<phillw> puri: FuuqUmiist sorry If I'm abrupt, just chatting about the DDoS that took freenode IRC down, crashed a couple of my servers etc.... Life is never anything but 'fin' :D
<puri> what happened?
<phillw> puri: sad people who have nothing better to do attacked a system that is free to all....... go figure their mind set out.
<puri> How long did the attack last?
<phillw> but, I have a guy on to help me with something for lubuntu. the attack was more than 3 days
<phillw> FuuqUmiist: can you get him to apt-get remove and then use LSC to install it.
<puri> That's a pretty long attack... Don't most attacks last only a couple of minutes?
<puri> it seems to show that I got my apps b
<phillw> not when they want to be complete ass-holes, no. they wanted to show they could down a completely free system for a couple of days.... I cannot state my views on them as I would be banned...
<puri> in the menu
<phillw> a restart of X?..... FuuqUmiist well done!
<puri> any idea why cairo dock has a black bar though?
<puri> it takes a big amout of my screen
<puri> *amount*
<phillw> puri: I don't use cairo
<puri> Any suggestions as to docks? Cairo has a black bar and it doesn't look as good
<FuuqUmiist> EU 31.2% Russia 23.7% exports
<FuuqUmiist> oops wrong channel heh
<ianorlin> You can create a second lxpanel that gets minimized as well by right clicking on a panel
<FuuqUmiist> i have 88 images open, how do close them all from the panel with one click? like on windows or other DEs
<zleap> ianorlin, that seems to be broken on 13.10 if I right click and select desktop pager settings it crashes
<ianorlin> no not on the pager
<zleap> yeah, but that part of the panel seems to be broken i can do what you are describing no problem
<ianorlin> I know that
<zleap> any idea how to fix the pager issues ? or is it a case of waiting for an update
<ianorlin> use the wnkpager
<zleap> ok
<ianorlin> and open obconf to get to those settings
<ianorlin> or middle click on desktop to add a workspace
<ianorlin> FuuqUmiist: do you have other stuff you want to stay open you could log out and log back in
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> ok reduced number of desktops to 2
<zleap> nice
<zleap> thats a feature i didn't know was there before
<ianorlin> I should share that somewhere
<zleap> docs team perhaps
<FuuqUmiist> ianorlin yeah i do
<FuuqUmiist> i thought you can just right click the group on the panel to close all the windows
<FuuqUmiist> but i guess pkill works also
#lubuntu 2014-03-04
<basketball> i install xscreensaver and now ctrl alt l or clicking the lock button doesnt work
<sdale999185> Is Lubuntu or Xubuntu faster on older hardware?
<genii> Ah, no patience.
<wxl> is there something funky in 13.10 or is it the machine i'm on? .local addressing doesn't seem to work even though avahi is installed
<holstein> wxl: i havent experienced anything odd. how can i test?
<holstein> well.. NM.. i dont have 13.10 in front of me ATM
<wxl> holstein: yeah that would help. i swear i have it on another machine that i have no trouble with
<wxl> i do
<wxl> hm.
<wxl> weird, it seems to be in the discovery not the broadcast
<xsaidx> phillw: heyy
<xsaidx> how's you , hop everythin is good
<wxl> anyone here have any somehwat greater than newbie experience with avahi?
<basketball> how do i set my pc up where when i press alt then a letter it types the spanish version of the letter
<phillw> basketball: not too sure of how to achieve that (you could make a whole new key map) but http://askubuntu.com/questions/102344/switching-keyboard-layouts-in-lubuntu-11-10 has a decent discussion on the subject
<vinnie_> im trying to install Lubuntu on an old PC and keep getting out of range error on monitor after selecting try lubuntu or install lubuntu. Any suggestions?
<wxl> !nomodeset | vinnie_
<ubottu> vinnie_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
#lubuntu 2014-03-05
<vinnie_> the splash screen is ok when selecting try lubuntu. Its after the splash screen that gives the problem.
<wxl> vinnie_: did you try nomodeset?
<vinnie_> wxl: yes. now its all garbled and quadrupled at top and very small
<wxl> vinnie_: ok, gimme your video card info (lspci | grep VGA)
<vinnie_> wxl: how can i get a terminal?
<wxl> vinnie_: try ctrl-alt-f1
<ianorlin> pressing control alt t also opens one up in the x windows
<ianorlin> but that may be tiny
<vinnie_> wxl, ianorlin: from the selection screen where i choose try or install, etc...???
<wxl> vinnie_: any
<vinnie_> wxl: wont let me
<vinnie_> wxl: i dont think its possible from that disks boot screen
<ianorlin> is this alternate installer?
<vinnie_> ianorlin: no
<vinnie_> ianorlin: lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> vinnie_: you need to select either try or install. did you do trhat first?
<vinnie_> wxl: yes
<wxl> vinnie_: whnat operating system do you have on there now?
<vinnie_> wxl: xp home
<wxl> vinnie_: do you know what video card you have? i guess you could kind of get at it with xp.
<vinnie_> wxl: let me try booting another live linux disk. brb
<vinnie_> wxl: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage Pro Ulta TF
<vinnie_> wxl: had to use knopix to get that info
<vinnie_> wxl: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage 128 Pro Ulta TF
<wxl> vinnie_: what driver are you using in knoppix? lspci -vvnn | less and then /VGA to get to the right section
<basketball> how do i set my pc up where when i press alt then a letter it types the spanish version of the letter   like in windows
<wxl> vinnie_: also it would be good to know the id on that (e.g. 1002:4336)
<wxl> vinnie_: you should need xserver-xorg-video-r128
<wxl> basketball: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<basketball> wxl,  i am using 13.10
<wxl> basketball: doesn't matter which version you have
<basketball> wxl,  i dont have a layouts tab ubuntu 13.10
<wxl> basketball: read past the parts that aren't relevant to you (e.g. ubuntu, xubuntu, and kde)
<basketball> that is confusing what do i do
<wxl> basketball: wish i had time to help you out further, but i've got work to do. that's your key to what you want, though.
<basketball> wxl,  what can i google
<basketball> !coposite keys
<wxl> basketball: you can start here and read until the end https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Keys
<basketball> wxl what is altgr
<wxl> basketball: whatever you define it as
<basketball> where do i define it
<wxl> it's the composekey
<wxl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73903/compose-key-in-lxde
<basketball> i got it wxl  is there a table of ones for spanish
<basketball> like shift rightalt tide n for ñ
<wxl> basketball: it was linked at the bottom of that page i sent, but https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=compose%20key%20&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&ved=0CDkQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hermit.org%2FLinux%2FComposeKeys.html&ei=inwWU6jFIo_uoATkgIKICA&usg=AFQjCNGAyewrI63RtRixAXN_WDE92lZMEw&bvm=bv.62286460,d.cGU
<basketball> hey does gnome-screensaver actually have a screensaver or does it just turn a grey screen
<holstein> basketball: ?
<holstein> basketball: you should be able to find screenshots of it online
<holstein> basketball: its a screensaver, as advertised.. one can set it to save many ways
<basketball> holstein,  i want to set up a screenserver without using xscreenserver
<holstein> basketball: go for it
<basketball> what do i do holstein
<holstein> basketball: ?
<basketball> how do i set it up
<holstein> basketball: do what you like.. open the package manager of your choice and install what you please
<holstein> basketball: set what up? they will all be different
<basketball> how do i add a screensaver
<holstein> basketball: you choose what you want to use, install it, and configure it based on its documentation
<basketball> what are my options
<basketball> !screensaver
<holstein> basketball: thre are bunch, friend
<holstein> basketball: are you searching synaptic?
<basketball> you could have been done already if you told me
<holstein> basketball: i could have been done with what? if i had told you what?
<holstein> basketball: just ask if you have a question.. try and be clear as possible, and keep in mind im a volunteer
<SonikkuAmerica> basketball: Also are you asking about a screen *saver* or a display *server*?
<basketball> what program besides xscreensaver can i install for a screensaver like when my screen is idle it kicks in
<basketball> and shows like the ubuntu logo spinning like in windows
<holstein> basketball: i stated, there are many, friend
<basketball> list please
<holstein> basketball: you should open the application manage of your choice and search, and see what is there
<SonikkuAmerica> basketball: A couple of examples are gnome-screensaver and light-locker (the latter of which requires a !PPA)
<basketball> some of them
<holstein> basketball: that ^ is how to optain the list
<holstein> basketball: using soemthing like synaptic.. or "apt-cache search screensaver" in the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> basketball: Open Synaptic or Lubuntu Software Center (or even Ubuntu Software Center if you installed it) and search
<cdoublejj> what version Open GL will Lubuntu 14.04 LTS be running?
<ianorlin> The same version as ubuntu
<cdoublejj> what version open gl does ubuntu 14.04 use?
<ianorlin> I think it is 3.3
<cdoublejj> damn not even 4.0 yet ?
<cdoublejj> even osx upgraded ogl
<ianorlin> at least not in open source drivers
<cdoublejj> ooohhhhhhh
<ianorlin> the binary drivers have a lot more recent stuff
<cdoublejj> that makes a big difference
<ianorlin> but the open source ones will be the ones on the disk \
<cdoublejj> most gamers get the nvidia drivers
<cdoublejj> and i guess ATI/AMD
<cdoublejj> i hear talk valve help AMD better their drivers some but, in general AMD has shite software, there aren't as big as intel or nvidia
<ianorlin> I only have intel but don't do that much gaming
<cdoublejj> fairly sure they have helped intel up there drives, the phoronix benchmark of 14.04 shows a up to a 10FPS improvement on intel HD
<leszek> hi
<ianorlin> hi
<basketball> holstein,  how do i sync the caps lock light on laptop and external keyboard
<basketball> when i press caps lock on my laptop how do i get the caps light lock to show up on usb keybopard and vice versa
<genii> That's actually an interesting question to try and solve.
<Unit193> Getting the LEDs to reflect what's actually toggled in the system isn't as easy as windows, right.  Scroll lock won't even work without fixing, fresh installs.
<genii> Hm.
<phillw> hmm, mine work fine on my PB laptop... I also have keyboard LED settings installed on my task bar :)
<genii> Currently on my Kubuntu the keys on the external USB make the main laptop ones light but the reverse isn't true
<genii> Interesting.
<phillw> genii: let me grab the usb keyboard (not even sure if it has LEDs :) )
<genii> I just find it one of these intriguing little puzzles.
<phillw> it has
<phillw> hello from  usb keyboard
 * genii waves
<phillw> genii: the keyboard can set itself and laptop to num-lock and cap lock. However, this shows on keyboard led settings module. If I set num-lock on with the laptop, the led on usb keyboard does not light (laptop does) however it is activated. Same as if I set on the usb keyboard.. led lights but not laptop LED.... So, I guess the answer is to add Keyboard LED settings to your task bar, as it reports correctly which ever keyboard sets caps / num lock :)
<genii> phillw: I'll add that to my little black book of notes :)
<phillw> afaik the led monitor actually checks what the system is using, not which keyboard set it :P
<phillw> I think it is new for 14.04 (i'd never seen it before)
<genii> I wonder if the actual lighting of the LED on the keyboard is done in the hardware of the specific keyboard. But then how could BIOS have a setting like NumLock on/off ?
<Unit193> genii: Throw VNC into the mix, and with the right timing you can de-sync the LEDs entirely.
<phillw> Unit193: btw, did you get the email okay?
<Unit193> phillw: Heh, pinged as I was reading it, danke.
<phillw> i've popped on here as bodhi is doing horrible things to an innocent alternate ISO :P
<basketball> how do i sync the caps lock num lock and scroll lock lights on laptop and usb keyboard
#lubuntu 2014-03-06
<basketball> holstein,  or Pici  how do i sync the caps indicator on the keyboard between usb keyboard and laptop keyboard
<phillw> basketball: if you hang around long enough for an answer, we did have a play a little earlier... there is some good news and some bad news.
<phillw> the bad news is that the devices seem to have it 'hard wired' into them as to what state they are in as, for example, an USB keyboard would need to send the computer the ASCII code for A when you have Caps / Shift in use, as opposed to a.
<phillw> the good news? So, I guess the answer is to add Keyboard LED settings to your task bar, as it reports correctly which ever keyboard sets caps / num lock :)
<wxl> basketball: ↑
<phillw> mine is to far right of my task bar (it can also handle scroll lock).
<basketball> phillw, i had to install new irc client
<basketball> how do i do that
<phillw> basketball: if you run 14.04 it is an option... I never saw it in 13.10, but someone here should be able to say if it was on there.
<basketball> 13.10
<wxl> i'm pretty sure it's
<wxl>  there
<wxl> i don't have it in front of me but i've come across it before
<wxl> just right click on the "system tray" and edit settings basketball
<phillw> wxl: is Keyboard LED Settings in the 13.10 task bar... I've had a tidy up so only have 14.04
<basketball> wxl,  where is the system tray
<wxl> basketball: bottom right
<wxl> phillw: not in front of me
<phillw> basketball: it is the menu bar... right click on a part of it that is empty and you will see 'Add / Remove Panel Items' then click on the tab 'Panel Applets'. from there you can add new applets to the bar. Where you place KeyBoard LED is up to you...
<phillw> I have mine on the far right, after my CPU monitor, CPU temp, clock :)
<phillw> basketball:  what is piglet up to department goes on the right for me... you can choose how that bar is set up... one of the many beauties of the bar... put it where you want, put on it what you and in what order :)
<phillw> basketball: http://imagebin.org/297468
<basketball> phillw, how do i do that in ubuntu
<wxl> basketball: join #ubuntu for help with that
<basketball> wxl what can i google
<wxl> basketball: you can google how do i join #ubuntu so i can ask them how to do something :)
<wxl> basketball: you'll find that in general ubuntu folks don't use lubuntu and vice versa. so point your questions in the right direction.
<basketball> i have aske so many times there no one answers in there
<wxl> basketball: so you either left before someone answered or no one knows. alternately, you can use askubuntu or the ubuntu forum
<basketball> what is this called the syncing the lights
<wxl> basketball: syncronizing the caps lock status of your two keyboards, which is what you asked about
<basketball> thanks
<basketball> wxl,  still no one has answered
<wxl> basketball: still, i can't help you, and it's unlikely that anywhere here can. asking us to help isn't going to change that fact. again i recommend askubuntu or the ubuntu forum.
<ianorlin> I had that problem with with vm once that it was backwards
<basketball> http://askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<Aiena3> How do i install Apche alone on lubuntu ?
<Aiena3> there are seceral packages and ia am confused as to what i need
<Aiena3> *several Apache
<Unit193> apache2 has the config and init scripts, -bin is the actual bins and modules.
<Aiena3> Unit193, so only those 2 are needed for a basic website
<Aiena3> I was just setting one up locally for practice
<Aiena3> so this wont be linked to the net
<Unit193> apache2 will install -bins.
<Aiena3> Ok
<Unit193> I'd think apache2 would be the one to install...
<Aiena3> let me try
<Aiena3> ypour right Unit193
<Aiena3> thanks
<Aiena3> Unit193, why does apache give a warning "Not authenticated" ?
<Aiena3> *apache2
<Unit193> Where?
<Aiena3> one sec
<Aiena3> how do I add printscreen functionality to lubuntu
<Aiena3> I can't show you a screen grab
<Unit193> It uses `scrot` by default, placing a file in ~/
<Aiena3> one sec
<Aiena3> its there but not working as expected so reinstalling
<Aiena3> hnn mo problems now
<Aiena3> its showing the ubuntu logo next to it now
<Aiena3> seems ok
<Aiena3> thanks Unit193
<Aiena3> Bye
<b1zz4rr0n3> hi everybody.
<b1zz4rr0n3> is there a fast metod to create desktop icon and rename it like on genome?
<b1zz4rr0n3> like on gnome-classic I mean
<leszek> hi
<cy3g2> Lubuntu installer is broken. I told it not to download updates while installing (because I just wanted to try it out in VirtualBox) but it downloaded them anyway.
<cy3g2> PCmanFM appears to be broken. Crashes the second time I used it.
<cy3g2> I really do like the artwork though. But PCManFM crashes when browsing network files. A simple "network timeout" error would be nice, instead of crashing.
<Meerkat> which version?
<cy3g2> Meerkat: Latest.
<Meerkat> 13.10?
<cy3g2> Yes. Even effing Chromium on LinuxMint crashes if it can't reach a remote host. I guess this is now becoming the trend instead of showing a "timeout error".
<Meerkat> yea, plenty of crashes. :(
<Meerkat> 14.04 crashes if you don't auth quick enough when updating
<koell> does pcmanfm also hide folders with .hidden files?
<Meerkat> koell, do you mean files with dots in front?
<Meerkat> like .mypornstash
<koell> Meerkat: i would like to hide folders without dots in front, but to declare them in a .hidden file
<koell> i may try spaceFM :)
<ianorlin> do other folders depend on that file being there?
<koell> ianorlin: it is the public_html folder. the reason i like to hide it is to keep my home directory "clean"
<koell> but it is maybe a better idea to use the /var/www folder and add myself to www-data
<wxl> koell: either way should work but i prefer the /var/www solution
<koell> wxl: do u use suphp or how did u solve the writing permission for both, php and user?
<wxl> koell: you assume i have a need for php ;)
<koell> wxl: or at least apache .9
<wxl> koell: ew apache, i prefer nginx
<koell> wxl: does it have the same dir in /var/www?
<wxl> koell: like every other webserver, it can do whatever you want
<koell> sure :)
<koell> but i prefer default settings
<wxl> of course, but some default settings are security-minded (good) and others are convienence-minded (bad) so i always review and tailor default settings to my own likings
<wxl> i'd say that's especially something you should do with any outward facing services
<trickyhero> anynews on fixing firefox?
<Meerkat> fixing it how?
<trickyhero> on 14.04 it dosn't run
<wxl> phillw mentioned this the other day but i don't remember the bug number
<trickyhero> just wondering, it's fine I'm using chromium
<wxl> more better trickyhero :)
<wxl> this is the beast i believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1278062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278062 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox crashes on startup (but apparently layunched properly to enable me to post this)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phillw> wxl: indeed
<wxl> specific to the lubuntu session
<phillw> afaik,. Julien is looking into it.
<wxl> works in openbox session, if you want a workaround, trickyhero
<trickyhero> mine never works *shrug
<trickyhero> ah
<phillw> trickyhero:  use gksudo firefox... it is a dirty hack, but will not break things for when it does get fixed.
<trickyhero> hmm, yeah I'm fine with chromium anyways, I just was curious, love this distro
<Meerkat> oh my god. It doesn't. :o
<wxl> trickyhero: if you want to know what's going on with it, subscribe to the bug
<wxl> gksudo firefox?!
<wxl> omg, phillw, i cannot believe you are honestly recommending that.
<phillw> yeah, I still have chromium from 13.10 on my machine
<wxl> at that point you might as well suggest unprotected casual sex!
<phillw> wxl: just do NOT do sudo firefox... you WILL break it!
<phillw> wxl: it is not just ffox that is borked.... this is a fairly nasty bug :(
<wxl> wow, weird
<wxl> i'm still pissed about this avahi problem i'm having. i should upgrade to 14.04 and see if it helps.
<phillw> wxl: If you do an upgrade, you will keep chromium as a browser.
<Meerkat> any news on if Lubuntu 14.04 will be LTS?
<wxl> phillw: i like chromium. in fact, i've kind of taken to installing chrome.
<phillw> Meerkat: 14.04 will be lts
<Meerkat> :o
<Meerkat> 3 or 5 years?
<wxl> isn't everything on the same lts schedule now?
 * wxl wonders about kubuntu
<Meerkat> now i am happy. i can go back to lubuntu =)
<phillw> Meerkat: April 2019 is the EoL for 14.04
<phillw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_.28Trusty_Tahr.29
<Meerkat> phillw, it doesn't say anything about lubuntu.
<phillw> Meerkat: lubuntu 14.04 is lts :)
<phillw> Meerkat: the musings of 14.04 and onwards are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.04
<Meerkat> sweet. lubuntu is really light-weight
<Meerkat> I opened all programs in the menus and my 14.04 VM currently uses 34% cpu of the single core I gave it and 794 mb of 994mb.
<holstein> all programs?
<holstein> oh.. you mean, you clicked on all the icons?.. as a stress test?
<Meerkat> ya
<Meerkat> 102 processes running
<basketballl> how do i set up altgr
<ianorlin> join #ubuntu-us-ca
#lubuntu 2014-03-07
<jack198282882> hey i have a hp KU-0316  keyboard how do i sync the led indicator lights on the keyboard with my laptop
<jack198282882> .
<Unit193> jack198282882: You were told <removed> basketball: so you either left before someone answered or no one knows. alternately, you can use askubuntu or the ubuntu forum
<Unit193> !forums | jack198282882
<Unit193> !askubuntu | jack198282882
<ubottu> jack198282882: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<ubottu> jack198282882: AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<jack198282882> Unit193,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<ianorlin> do you have another computer?
<basktball> yes
<Unit193> basktball: Good, now wait for an answer there.
<ianorlin> I have an idea boot other comp plug in usb keyboard hit capslock
<ianorlin> unplug put back in this comp
<phillw> hmmm.... is this ground-hog day? I'm sure we did all of this yesterday?
<phillw> Unit193: you'll be far faster than me... can you pull up the ubuntulog link ?
<Unit193> DOesn't matter, he doesn't read.
<xsaidx> heyy guys
<xsaidx> i ve an azerty keyboard and thats cool for writin i cant dind out how to type some symbols like star
<xsaidx> i ve tried many combo  but still the same
<Mikaela> Is there some reason why opening links in LXTerminal requires Ctrl to be pressed.
<Mikaela> ?
<holstein> Mikaela: ive just always done it that way.. thought it was something about escaping the terminal
<Mikaela> I haven't done so anywhere else and other terminals seem to work just by clicking.
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> control click here in terminator
<holstein> same in lxterminal
<holstein> same in guake
<holstein> dont have any others installed here to test with, but, to answer the question, id say the reason is a default preference..
<wxl> Mikaela: not the same in urxvt
<Mikaela> Weird. I have always clicked links in Terminator and urxvt and they have opened.
<wxl> Mikaela: that's what i mean
<wxl> Mikaela: honestly i prefer urxvt and i guess i'm not alone because urxvt is used as the example to create .desktop files in the lubuntu dox ;)
<Mikaela> Oh
<wxl> Mikaela: of course, all things being open source i'm sure you could rewrite lxterminal to your liking if you wanted ;)
 * Mikaela is missing abilities to do so :(
<wxl> Mikaela: so just use urxvt. especially if you're familiar with it already, more better.
<Mikaela> I just haven't created the .desktop file yet.
<wxl> it's in the dox. let me know if you need a link
<Mikaela> I think that I found it. Thanks :)
<skjones> what's the latest with lubuntu changing to QT desktop?  is lubuntu still going to be associated with ubuntu?
<wxl> skjones: don't fret. you'll never notice the difference. lubuntu is still a part of ubuntu.
<holstein> associated? lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> qt is in the ubuntu repos.. upstream lxde would come in...
<skjones> so lubuntu is still going to be around as a main flavor of ubuntu as it's been for years?
<wxl> skjones: yep
<skjones> reason i asked, saw an article lately that read "Lightweight LXDE-based spin Lubuntu is also hoping to jump aboard — but with it planning to switch to the Qt-based desktop in the near future it’s not yet clear what sort of commitment, if any, will ultimately be offered."
<skjones> wasn't sure what that meant?
<holstein> skjones: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> skjones: it doesnt need to "jump aboard".. if you have a link you are welcome to let them know what *is* going  on there
<holstein> skjones: from what i read, lxde is planning to switch
<holstein> skjones: regardless, as i said, and you can research and confirm, qt is in the ubuntu repos.. so, going qt doesnt mean you are not with ubuntu, or have to leave the ubuntu core
<skjones> excuse my ignorance, but is QT better than what lubuntu is using now (which is what?)
<holstein> skjones: "better" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> !qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<holstein> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<holstein> AFAIK, unity will be going qt as well
<skjones> when is unity going qt?  14.04?
<holstein> skjones: definitely *not* 14.04
<holstein> skjones: and, im not sure.. and you shouldnt say i said it was
<holstein> skjones: i didnt.. i said "AFAIK" which = "as far as i know", but i just heard that on a news show
<holstein> skjones: i dont personally follow unity development.. could have been talking about the touch UI for all i know
<skjones> thanks guys for the info
<holstein> skjones: the fact is, lubuntu is ubuntu, and part of ubuntu, and using the same official sources.. going qt or gtk doesnt mean you cant be an ubuntu core.. lubuntu uses lxde, which, as i read is doing the qt switch upstream
<skjones> i notice lubuntu offers a Mac version for download, do the other ubuntu distros do this as well?
<wxl> skjones: most do, but they're all community supported. none are "official"
<phillw> skjones: +Mac64 is offered by most distros. for ppc machines... it is pretty much only lubuntu now.
<phillw> skjones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.04 has the details of our head of dev.
<phillw> s/of/from/
<dvora> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<dvora> i have a simple question- i have lubuntu. what is the easiest way to upgrade to the newst version?
<phillw> dvora: which version of lubuntu have you got?
<dvora> phillw: i think 12.10
<phillw> dvora: my best advice would be to make a seperate /home area (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving ) and then simply install 14.04 in a couple of weeks. It is pretty darn stable now if you do not use fire fox etc!
<phillw> doing a clean install with your /home area protected will keep all your data and give you shiny new install :)
<Unit193> IIRC 12.10 was a special case that could upgrade to saucy then trusty.
<phillw> going 12.10 --> 13.04 --> 13.10 --> 14.04
<phillw> Unit193: lubuntu has never had an upgrade route other than release to release. As Julien himself said, one less thing for us to test :)
<Unit193> 13.04 is EOL before 13.10 with 12.10 being supported, thus exception.
<phillw> Unit193:  there is still no way to upgrade 12.10 to 14.04 via lubuntu... We only support 13.10 --> 14.04
<phillw> do not forget that until this release lubuntu has not followed lts etc.
<Unit193> Sure, and thus you can do 12.10 -> 13.10 -> 14.04...
<Unit193> I know..
<phillw> Unit193: so, the better advice to someone is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving and a clean install.
<Unit193> Do what you like.
<ianorlin> won't doing multiple updgrades like that take a while with lots of bandwidth for each one
<phillw> Unit193: btw... it is 12.10 --> 12.04 --> 13.04 --> 13.10 --> 14.04.....
<Unit193> phillw: Again, no.
<phillw> remove the 12.04
<Unit193> phillw: You can't downgrade either, and it's not a upgrade path (to downgrade before upgrade?)
<Unit193> phillw: And 13.04.
<Unit193> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Unit193> YOu don't upgrade to EOL.
<phillw> btw... it is 12.10  --> 13.04 --> 13.10 --> 14.04.
<Unit193> Anyway, I'm done, I've said what I've said.
<phillw> and you are suggesting that doing four upgrades is actually easier / quicker than a seperate /home and a clean install?
<phillw> indeed... as I think that advice is tosh.
<dvora> phillw: do i need to install the iso? or can i do it from terminal? because "sudo do-release-upgrade" says "No new release found"
<dvora> i don't want to wait, i just backed-up everything.. :P
<phillw> dvora: Unit193 will talk you through how to upgrade, he does not approve of my method and I know of no other method.
<Unit193> 1. No, busy as I've said.  2. I've said how to, it's not that much different...............
<phillw> Unit193: nope, you have not said
<phillw> wiki page?
#lubuntu 2014-03-08
<LESSisMore_999> Hi. I think I found a something wrong in Lubuntu documentation
<LESSisMore_999> where can I report it?
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: why not just fix it?
<LESSisMore_999> I don't know how, and I need confirmation first xD
<LESSisMore_999> here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209412&p=12948041#post12948041
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: "low ram" is not really a definite term
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: personally, i consider under 2 gigabytes low ram
<holstein> but,, i try lubuntu on low spec / older hardware
<holstein> and, if it doesnt run live, i'll try the alternate
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: if you are wondering if you should try lubuntu on your hardware, just try it
<LESSisMore_999> yeah, but it's still confusing for people that are trying to understand which install method to use
<holstein> sure
<holstein> it could still be case by case
<LESSisMore_999> I ended up with Bodhi, thanks to a damn SiS graphic card :P
<holstein> should be the same kernel
<holstein> not sure why bodhi would be supporting sis any better.. but, im glad its working for you
<LESSisMore_999> yeah, I'll use it for a while, but I also want to try lubuntu and xubuntu later
<holstein> you mean, lxde and xfce
<LESSisMore_999> I can't tell exactly why it is, but there were some threads about this in ubuntu foruns, and someone there recommended Bodhi. Because it was based in 12.04 (13.10 is giving some problems)
<LESSisMore_999> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209412&p=12948041#post12948041
<LESSisMore_999> wrong link
<holstein> sure, but that doesnt have anything to do with bodhi necessarily.. its more about the 12.04 kernel support
<holstein> i mean, bodhi is great.. im just tring to clear up what the support is coming from
<holstein> theres a 12.04 based xubuntu that is still supported
<LESSisMore_999> here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209318&p=12947228#post12947228
<holstein> i just dont think you can say "if you have 400mb's of ram, grab this iso and everything will be fine"
<holstein> there are too many other variables when resources are tight like that
<holstein> in that suggestion is the same thing im stating.. its the 12.04 kernel that is being suggested has the "better" sis support
<LESSisMore_999> yeah, this is all new to me, I'll have to try all them to figure out which ones I like (more xD)
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: no.. your liking is irrelevant here.. you have to figure out which will support the hardware you have best
<holstein> if you buy hardware that specifically supports linux, you can use what you like
<holstein> othrewise, you'll use what works.. and what has been hacked at and reverse engineered to try and halfway support that grahpics card
<holstein> and, you'll either have, what is expected to be, an awful experience, and either A., get appropriate supported hardware, or B. misinterpret the experience as a linux shortcoming and move on
<LESSisMore_999> I'm an Ubuntu user in my main laptop. But in this case I needed to "recover" an older desktop from Windslow XP, so I had to check what were the best distros to older PCs
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: again, you have to find what is "best" on your specfic older hardare with that problematic chipset
<holstein> there is no doubt lubuntu is one of the lightest
<holstein> puppy is lighter.. but, its not realy a distro like lubuntu is
<Unit193> AntiX is lighter too, Debian based.
<LESSisMore_999> My list so far is Bodhi, Lubuntu, Xubuntu. I tried to start with Lubuntu, till I got those problems with SiS
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: you will *always* haver problems with sis
<holstein> if i wanted a recovery machine, i would just use a live CD on the windows xp hardware
<holstein> Unit193: i used to use antix!
<LESSisMore_999> Oh I meant to get an older and not used anymore PC, back to work
<LESSisMore_999> it will be my PC at work
<holstein> me too
<holstein> i would use a live CD.. not another box
<LESSisMore_999> why is that
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: because, i would want to throw that sis hardware out ASAP, and i dont need it to repair a machine.. i can use a live CD on the "broken" box
<LESSisMore_999> my hardware knowledge is very limited. But it's a SiS onboard graphic card. Anyway, I got another external one, that I'm using instead xD
<holstein> headless server for sis hardware would be the only thing i would try
<ianorlin> sis?
<Unit193> holstein: Not a bad little one.
<ianorlin> sitting in storage?
<LESSisMore_999> no, this PC was stored in the attic ;P
<LESSisMore_999> not sure what SiS means, all I learned is that SiS graphic cards have troubles with 13.10
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: sis doesnt support linux
<holstein> LESSisMore_999: its not really "13.10" either.. its more the kernel drivers that are in the kernel 1310 is using
<LESSisMore_999> but now with an external one, I don't think I'll get those problems
<LESSisMore_999> stupid thing is, I don't know which one is the external one :P
<LESSisMore_999> Next week I'll find out
<LESSisMore_999> if it supports linux, I'll finally try Lubuntu and Xubuntu too
 * ianorlin just looked up Sis and doesn't know how to get that to work
<MobileCake> Hi there
<FuuqUmiist> so will lubuntu run fine on a P3? just wondering
<ianorlin> it will run on a p3 although the oldest I have is a p4
<vn151502510> p3 = Pentium III? Mine is Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Pentium III family, and running lubuntu well
<SpComb> hi, I'm preseeding Lubuntu installs using the Ubuntu installer, and I'd be curious to know what kind of customizations exactly go into the default lubuntu installer beyond just installing the lubuntu-desktop package instead of the ubuntu-desktop package
<SpComb> I foud the lubuntu-default-settings package source, but I can't figure out where the installer customizations are defined
<SpComb> so I'm looking for the bazaar.launchpad.net url or whatever where the installer is defined
<SpComb> ok, I found /preseed/lubuntu.seed (https://gist.github.com/SpComb/2326e83195ea265b3bb4) in the .iso
<SpComb> is that really all? :)
<phillw> SpComb: there is a smaller core for lubuntu than desktop... details are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install.2C_minimal_install_or_core_install.3F
<phillw> SpComb: I'm currently battling with alternate ISO and how it gets built. pop onto #phillw if you want to discuss further your ideas, community spins are welcome but are not 'official'.
<freeinode> I am using Lubuntu 13.10  desktop and i want to install an ubuntu server ,  please help !!
<freeinode> HElp pleaseee
<freeinode> ???
<freeinode> anyone any help ????
<wxl> freeinode: are you familiar with how irc works? typically for support channels, begging for help does not result in a quicker response. we are all volunteers here. unless you want to pay for support :)
<freeinode>  <wxl>  am not begging  , i  am Just in such a hurry !!
<holstein> freeinode: just ask
<wxl> freeinode: why?
<holstein> freeinode: you dont need ubuntuserver to run server packages
<freeinode>  <wxl>  i want to know HOW
<holstein> freeinode: the same
<wxl> freeinode: and that suggests a sense of urgency for some reason?
<holstein> freeinode: you download the installer for ubuntuserver and install
<holstein> freeinode: but, as i said, you dont need it.. you can run server applications in lubuntu
<holstein> freeinode: lubuntu and ubuntuserver are both ubuntu at the core, and have the same access to the same sources
<holstein> freeinode: just state what you are trying to do
<holstein> !install | freeinode
<ubottu> freeinode: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<freeinode> thx
<basketball> hey holstein  when my laptop screen is by its self the resolution is on 1280 x 800 (16:10) and it doesnt need to be rotated but when i plug in a vga monitor it wants me to trotate it clockwise or counterclockwise
<holstein> it wants?
<holstein> basketball: in your statement is the problem, friend
<holstein> basketball: your machine wants nothing.. you just use a tool to tell it what you want it to do
<basketball> ok let me rephrase that
<holstein> if the tools dont work, you are either misusing them, or the linux support is just not availalbe
<holstein> you cana address this by reading up on and asking about the tools you are trying to use, and trying to purchase linux compatible hardware
<basketball> when i go to the display settings i want to change the resolution to the native resolution which is 1280 x 800 (16:10)
<holstein> places like system76 test and make certain you as the end user have a flawless experience
<holstein> they test drivers, and/or work with manufacturers to do what you are trying to do right now.. smooth out the edges
<holstein> basketball: who says thats is the "native resolution" ?
<basketball> when i select that resolution the rotation options change from 180 degress counterclockwise and clockwise and normal to just clockwise and counterclockwise
<holstein> basketball: ok.. who says that is the "native resolution" ?
<basketball> i know that is native because when the vga monitor is not pluged in  that is what it is on and it works perfectly
<holstein> basketball: so, you are the one who says "native resolution" based on what?
<holstein> basketball: you shouldnt assume "native resolution"
<basketball> ok how do i check
<holstein> basketball: have you tried creating and placing an xorg.conf file?
<basketball> no
<holstein> basketball: you really cant 'check'.. unless it says "supports linux" .. you get what you get
<holstein> basketball: and, you do the work that most companies do for end users.. and know that you many *never* get the resolution you want
<holstein> you need to be flexible, and unassuming
<holstein> what do i do? i use a knoppix live CD.. i set the resolution in there.. i grab the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> i'll use a puppy linux live CD and test with the wizard they have
<holstein> i'll try *all* available drivers. i'll try the live versions of many ubuntu's and other distros
<holstein> i'll note drivers and driver support.. resolutions. tools.. etc
<basketball> ok so boot into ubuntu live disk and what do i do
<holstein> eventually, i'll determine what is "best" and implement.. bease on what i find
<holstein> basketball: you can search "ubuntu my card version" and see what other users are doing with the same hardware, if any
<holstein> basketball: you can try the main #ubuntu channel since this is driver related, and there is not reason to limit your searches to lubuntu or lxde specificially
<holstein> you can use the arandr tool and be *very* specific about what you are doing and trying and what is happening
<holstein> im reading that you are trying to implement 1280x800 on a laptop?
<holstein> basketball: whats the issue? it changes when you plug an external montor in?
<holstein> basketball: there are several machines i have that allow me to do that.. well supported intel hardware
<holstein> otherwise, many machines i have dont do dual head well, due to driver support
<holstein> so, i dont do it.. and i plan accordingly when i want themm to
<holstein> basketball: do you konw what i do to implement that feature on my well supported intel hardware? nothing.. it literally just works out of the box
<holstein> no driver installation.. no fuss.. no xorg.conf.. no hassle
<holstein> though, you have not stated.. you likely have nvida or amd, or a not well supported intel device, and you are expecting linux support
#lubuntu 2014-03-09
<pc-problem> I want to know how I can disable the screen lockout on Lubuntu. I've tried setting it to 'never' in the xfce power manager, but that doesn't work.
<pc-problem> Info: Lubuntu 13.10 (with original LXDE) 32-bit
<holstein> yeah, i find on some hardware it just seemds to get over ridden somewhere a long the way
<pc-problem> Will using 'xset s 0 0' help?
<holstein> sometimes using a proprietary driver has addressed the issue
<holstein> or, setting it in the bios
<Guest5757> my lxde logout not working. when i click logout, nothing happens
<ianorlin> from the menu?
<ianorlin> does lxseisson-logout in terminal work
<ianorlin> *lxsession-logout
<Ahmuck> hi.  is there a screenshot program for lubuntu?
<Meerkat> are the sysreqs for lubuntu 14.04 available anywhere?
<Meerkat> or are they the same as 13.10?
<Ahmuck> i need a screenshot of my screen.  what software works well with lubuntu
<vn151502510> Ahmuck: `scrot --help`
<Ahmuck> k, it's installed.  in the past i normally hit the screenshot button on my laptop and it creates a screenshot.  recently this has not been happening.  is it a keyboard issue?
<Ahmuck> arg!
<kosaid> hello guys
<kosaid> i've installed lubuntu on a samsung nc 110 the first days it was really cool and fast but now its not at all
<kosaid> i did not do anything special tho , just installed few things and thas , any idea where/how to hunt this
<Meerkat> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Pcmanfm I think this is outdated. I'm unable to do pfm-006.
<ianorlin> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1511/info is a more up to date version and I don't think that has been run on pcmanfm 1.2.0-1
<ianorlin> although pcmanfm is supposed to be able to open files as root but not seeing option in latest version do you want to file the bug?
<Meerkat> if you can report, please do. I need tea.
<ianorlin> Meerkat there is a way to do it but it involves some typing is to open current folder as root is to type gksu pcmanfm where it say to use a command in current folder
<basketball> how do i configure the size of favorite icons in gnome 3
 * ianorlin hasn't used gnome3
<n-iCe> hello guys, my laptop gets so hot, what can I do to solve it?
<n-iCe> fans are always working hard I think, a lot of noise is going out the fans
<Meerkat> n-iCe, not ice, that's for sure
<Meerkat> sorry =)
<Meerkat> what laptop do you have? maker and model
<n-iCe> hehe
<n-iCe> VPCEA27FL
<Meerkat> n-iCe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature this allows you to find out the temperature of your laptop's parts
<Meerkat> it will let you know if the processor or graphics chip is overheating.
<n-iCe> I know it is Meerkat
<n-iCe> Meerkat: http://pastebin.com/HwFSSW5s
<ianorlin> n-iCe there is an applet on lxpanel
<ianorlin> that you can right click on the panel go to panel settings then click panel applets then click add temperture monitor
<n-iCe> I want to get that temperature low
<n-iCe> not to check if it is hot, I know it is hot
<n-iCe> wanna know why and how to solve it
<ianorlin> is something using up a lot of cpu?
<ianorlin> like flash?
<Meerkat> n-iCe, which lubuntu version do you use?
<n-iCe> how to show you ianorlin
<n-iCe> 13.10
<Meerkat> n-iCe, do you have any graphics drivers installed?
<n-iCe> I guess
<Meerkat> preferences -> software & updates. Then click the 'additional drivers' tab.
#lubuntu 2015-03-02
<trrees> Hi, I have booted lubuntu from a usb on an old ThinkPad, but I cannot detect Wifi... any thought on what to do?
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> depends on the wifi chip. maybe its not supporting linux.. maybe it can be supported..
<HiDeHo> hi all how do i change the default browser to Chromium. i cant do it from chromium
<djoi298> how do you change and set the basic keyboard hotkeys?
<djoi298> how do you close multiple windows of the same app at once from the task bar?
<djoi298> is this the official support channel?
<leszek> djoi298: yes it is
<djoi298> so does anyone know how to change/set the basic keyboard hotkeys and close multiple windows of the same app at once from the task bar?
<leszek> djoi298: for basic keyboard hotkeys please take a look at how to configure openbox hotkeys. There is an .xml config file that needs to be edited. Openbox is the default window manager on lubuntu
<leszek> as for the taskbar thing. I think this only works if the task is grouped together. But I am not sure as I never really needed that feature
<djoi298> is all this fixed in the PPA?
<leszek> fixed ? What should be fixed ?
<djoi298> like an app for making keyboard hotkeys and to be able to close multiple windows at once
<leszek> djoi298: I don't think there is a graphical configuration tool for hotkeys. And for the panel thing. I really don't know
<leszek> djoi298: btw. here is a short tutorial on how to edit the hotkeys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<wxl> anyone successfully using .XCompose? i can't get it to work for the life of me
 * ianorlin does not
<wxl> hm, i can't even get it to work on kubuntu
 * likemindead can't get over how fast Lubuntu is on this ancient laptop.
<wxl> likemindead: that's always a nice feeling :)
<likemindead> Heck yes. This Lenovo 3000 N100 is going on nine years old. Runs Lubuntu amazingly.
<wxl> nice :)
<wxl> now that you have all that extra time you're not waiting on your computer, you can help with the project ;)
<xxxlubuntuhelper> hello m8's who needs some help!
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> seriously tho likemindead there are several places you can help if you like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<holstein> such as http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> he means https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<wxl> which, yes we need
<wxl> especially as we grow closer to the 15.04 release
<holstein> i dont think folks realize how helpful that is
<wxl> you don't need to wipe your computer out to do it
<holstein> well, "you" left the channel.. anyway
<wxl> i think bug triage is also particularly helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Bugs
<wxl> holstein: hm?
<wxl> oh
<holstein> the person we are talking to.. they are gone
<holstein> i tried the bug thing.. its not my thing..
<wxl> no i was talking to likemindead who is still here
<holstein> nope
<holstein> its just you and me, wxl .. correcting each other ;)
<wxl> 1hahahah
<wxl> well he is gone noe
<Cold|Inz> Hi, anyone here who's been having trouble getting reasonable resolutions with nvidia drivers? Everything else seems to work fine, but I can't for the life of me get higher resolutions than 1360x780, and normally in windows this computer runs 1680x1050..
<holstein> Cold|Inz: sure.. i have
<Cold|Inz> I guess most people have. Linux does have a tendency of just not wanting to work.
<holstein> Cold|Inz: the issue there is with the comparison to the windows driver.. you are promised "good" windows support..
<holstein> Cold|Inz: ?
<holstein> this has *nothing* to do with the linux operating system.. anyone can create a driver that works well in linux, and provides whatevrer resolution you want
<holstein> you may find, for example, if you were trying to run OSX on that hardware, that it may not even load.. that doesnt mean its a short coming in OSX..
<holstein> if you want linux to "just work", try emulating the workflow you are likely more used to, where, you purchase a machine that promises support for the operating system you want to use.. such as system876
<holstein> system76*.. otherwise, you can research hardware *before* purchase, or try live iso's on the hardware..
<Cold|Inz> Yes yes, I know. I'm just kinda tired of problems here and there.
<holstein> Cold|Inz: are you trying the open and proprietary drivers?
<Cold|Inz> yes, nvidia prop drivers
<holstein> Cold|Inz: sure.. its just key, i feel, to recognize where that problem is.. since, a team of experts were hired to make sure windows runs well on that hardware.. you basically take that responsibility on when you want to run another unsupported operating system
<Cold|Inz> tried having nvidia-xconf set the xorg file as well
<holstein> Cold|Inz: so, have you tried *both* the open and proprietary nvidia drivers?
<Cold|Inz> gimme a hint please, how would I get the open drivers?
<holstein> Cold|Inz: the open drivers are just what is in the kernel, when you boot the machine
<holstein> what i will do is, try many live iso's with different kernels and open driver versions.. see if anything "just works" for me
<Cold|Inz> oh, like nouveau?
<holstein> that *is* the open nvidia driver
<holstein> i'll usually try both, and *many* versions of both before a final install
<Cold|Inz> ah, then yes I've tried it. had alot of trouble with it on a mint install ..
<holstein> Cold|Inz: sure.. but that "mint install" is one kernel.. one open driver
<Cold|Inz> I've installed and used several distros on a couple laptops I have, with great success, but this time it's on my stationary, and things seems to go nicely along, except the resolutions-issue
<Cold|Inz> thanks for the tip though
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i have had that *same* issue.. with my audio production machine.. i need/want dual head, so i added an nvidia card
<Cold|Inz> although, to my knowledge, the open driver that comes with the installs are vastly inferior to the proprietary ones
<holstein> the open driver works "out of the box" now, best for that device
<holstein> Cold|Inz: sure.. its just not the case
<holstein> Cold|Inz: its not "vastly inferior".. its open.. vs the proprietary one that nvidia provides
<holstein> Cold|Inz: some cases, the open one works *great*, and best.. some cases.. not at all.. some cases, nvidia hasnt done anything to facilitate the hardware working in linux, and the hardware wont work at all
<holstein> i say, try other options.. for me, when im dealing with, such as that production machine i referenced, a device that im not promised support for.. when i get it, i make sure im comfortable with it *not* working
<holstein> it was literally 8 bucks, so, i went into that knowing that, if it never worked, i would be ok with that
<holstein> i *didnt* go buy the latest and greatest, since i didnt need it. i just wanted to add dual head, and  that device would do that, for sure. all i had to do was provide the linux support for it
<holstein> so, i tried a slew of live iso's on the hardware. *then* in installed ubuntu, actually, a few times.. trying different proprietary drivers
<holstein> that worked great, til an updated changed the resolution, as you mention, much smaller than what i wanted.. so, i went to an older debian stable base on the hardware..
<holstein> but, last time i tried ubuntu live, with the open driver, it worked *great* out of the box..
<Cold|Inz> I have been itching to go full linux for a while, even if I'm alittle n00b still. mayhaps as you say, the best thing is to look for new hardware.. keep this one as a gamingstation..
<holstein> "new" doenst help either
<holstein> what you want is "linux" hardware.. hardware that promises you linux support
<holstein> otherwise, you get what you get, and you have to take responsibility..
<Cold|Inz> well, my wallet wouldn't allow "new" either, I meant other
#lubuntu 2015-03-03
<nocturnal001001> hello guys, I am trying to replace the lxpanel with tint2, but I want to retain the menu, is that possible?
<ianorlin> nocturnal001001, I am not sure how you can do that as I don't think the menu plugin works with tint2
<ianorlin> unless you want to use the openbox menu could still work with tint2 but that doesn't work the best with maximized windows
<nocturnal001001> oh well is there a way to run openbox only with pipe menu?
<nocturnal001001> a setup like crunchbang is all I am hoping for you know, I am a refugee of crunchbang linux btw.
<ianorlin> you can launch plain openbox at lightdm but you would have to configure it yourself
<ianorlin> it isn't as setup as crunchbang is
<ianorlin> if you have a backup of your config you could probably use that
<ianorlin> but might need equivelent packages
<acz32> hi. i'm getting this error when trying to run/install lubuntu https://imgur.com/a/XMf5U
<acz32> the center image is what i end up with, and have to turn off the machine. what's going on?
<acz32> hello?
<acz32> what should i do about this? https://i.imgur.com/C91Fxdd.png
<ianorlin> acz32, what is the configuration you are trying?
<ianorlin> ie what disks do you have and what options did you choose
#lubuntu 2015-03-04
<Chelsea_Jurgens> how do i edit a file using terminal to a folder i don't have permission to, by using root?
<holstein> !sudo
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: i'll use, for example "sudo nano /path/to/file"
<Unit193> !sudo
<ubot93> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> or, gksudo gedit whatever
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ok
<holstein> Chelsea_Jurgens: what are you trying to do? if you dont mind me asking.. maybe we can help you with what you are trying to accomplish..
<Chelsea_Jurgens> setting up postgresql
<Chelsea_Jurgens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL#Installation
<Chelsea_Jurgens> One more step is required in order to allow pgAdmin III to connect to the server, and that is to edit pg_hba.conf file and change the authentication method from peer to md5 (Will not work if you have not set the password.):
<Chelsea_Jurgens> sudo nano /etc/postgresql/9.3/main/pg_hba.conf
<holstein> that should work..
<Chelsea_Jurgens> hmm
<Chelsea_Jurgens> well thanks for the help
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i was able to get the database set up and accessed
<K`zan> Hi folks,  running lubu on a banana pi, trying to figure out how to stop X-Windows from starting up, want a console unless I really need X, combed google / yahoo / etc..  Got piles of how to do its, but none that seems to work with lubuntu.  Considering just removing lightdm from ?somewhere?  /run?  /etc/init.d?
<K`zan> Thoughts appreciated!
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Unit193> ^ That, or just create an override for lightdm to make it manual.
<holstein> K`zan: unless there is something special about whatever arm version you are using..
<K`zan> Unit193: override?
<K`zan> Will removing it from /etc/init.d still let me do "startx" if I need it?
<K`zan> holstein: I have no idea :-/.
<Unit193> K`zan: If you are using upstart, echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.conf.override  (IIRC, which I may not be.)
<Unit193> echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override  rather.
<K`zan> Thanks!
<K`zan> Lemme seee if I am running upstart...
<K`zan> Found a number of "upstart" files, but no executables that I see...
<K`zan> will give that a go and see what happens :-).
<K`zan> Unit193: Woiks :-), Thank you Sir!
<Unit193> Sure thing, have fun.
<K`zan> Seeing if startx works.
<K`zan> Nope :-(.
<K`zan> stuff scattered over several consoles.  Looks like X is running, but no GUI.
<K`zan> Sigh.
<K`zan> lemme try a hard reset
<Unit193> lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<K`zan> Sigh, Thanks!
<K`zan> Picked lubu since all the other boxes here are ubu, not quite the same :).
<K`zan> Nope, cannot open display:
<K`zan> Unit193: Should that be: "startx lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE" ?
<Unit193> Not that I know of.
<K`zan> Thanks, this is the last hurdle, it has taken me two weeks to get this to this point, my desktops a couple hours max.
<K`zan> lubu is the closest so far to getting the bpi doing what I want / need it to do.
<K`zan> ah /etc/init.d/lightdm start works!!!!!!!!!
<K`zan> ctl-alt-f? and ctl-c get you back to text term
<K`zan> We decree this project DONE :-)!
<K`zan> Thanks again folks, MUCH appreciated!
<K`zan> Nighto.
<Wiesl> hello! i have a laptop with an vga-connected Dell E773c (1280x1024) Monitor. How can i change the setting, that not both monitors are showing the desktop after booting all the time? I always have to open LXRandR, disable the DVI Monitor and adjust the vga monitor to the right resolution.
<Wiesl> can anyone help me?
<leszek> I guess the easiest solution (as this is a Xorg default stuff) is installing the application arandr and creating an autostart script that on every start changes the setting to your liking. The more correct but harder way would be writing a xorg.conf file for your needs. There should be some documentation about the second thing in the ubuntu wiki
<Wiesl> thx i will read through those lines ,) , but that is the problem for a linux newbie, the on the first sight easy tasks are way more complicated than in windows, like making the OS boot on a connected monitor ,)
<leszek> Wiesl: I can tell you that this more a limitation of lxde atm. then it is a general linux problem on modern distros.
<dkessel> is there a PPA or ISO image one can use to check what lubuntu with lxqt would be like with the current component versions?
<Unit193> Not that I know of yet, it's not targetted for 15.04, but should be in 15.10.
<gebjgd> ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily
<wxl> s/should be/might be/
<Unit193> Right, that.
<dkessel> thanks gebjgd
<gebjgd> dkessel, you re welcome
<acz32> is LXDE being discontinued in favor of LXQt?
<wxl> basically lxde is becoming lxqt
<ianorlin> acz32, there are still more updates coming out and a fair bit of new stuff will come in 15.04 but it will eventually but not yet
<acz32> thanks
<acz32> if i want to install lubuntu for daily use should i install 14.04 for the LTS or wait for 15.04?
<ianorlin> I think 14.04 for most purposes will work well cause 15.04 will only have 9 months support and eol upgrades are not fun
<acz32> is upgrading from one release to the next to reset the EOL counter easy? i'm only familiar with debian where you just change sources.list
<ianorlin> It is sort of easy but lubuntu doesn't recommend doing that way to upgrade
<ianorlin> there is even a GUI for it
<ianorlin> still recommend to back up before doing that
<acz32> ok
<MrAsk> lel, I installed lampp (linux xampp) and when I clicked "open aplication folder" it run audaclous instead of PCManFM
<wxl> sounds like a bug report for the lampp folks :)
<MrAsk> how to make PCManFM default app to open folders?
<wxl> it is by default
<MrAsk> hmm
<wxl> i think it's lxsession-default filemanager?
<wxl> MrAsk: it's defined in ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf and by default should look something like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/src/etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<wxl> and according to the code it looks like you call `lxsession-default file_manager` to launch it http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxsession.git;a=blob;f=lxsession-default/lxsession-default;h=e4df321114c0b9ea85b29fa91ae0e1266881a413;hb=2182ebcec940c7a5c61e3618e7e399f404dd6172
#lubuntu 2015-03-05
<MrAsk> wxl: mine looks like one you linked... so it's seriously lampp's bug. How do I now determine which catalog is dedicated for website client? I tried to check directory of these audio files but when I tried to create file at /opt/lampp/share then communicat about not having access appeared. I know that I can copy files, everywhere via terminal with root, but I guess that it's still not correct directory
<MrAsk> nevermind
<MrAsk> like always >look for some such simple things that they shouldn't take more than 3 minutes for 20 minutes >no results >ask somewhere >find out answer yourself 3s after
<wxl> huh?
<K`zan> Hi folks, got pretty much everything going and am ready to replace the current server with the banana pi pro.  Only one problem left:
<K`zan> I need to set up a static IP for it, not working as I have it.
<K`zan> Got /etc/network/interfaces set up the same way I have it on this box (x86_64 ubu 14.04) but it isn't taking and google is no help.
<K`zan> What I have is this (hopefully not too long):
<Unit193> I'd say that networking file, or /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/eth0
<Unit193> But if it's headless or a server and not wifi, I'd nuke NetworkManager.
<K`zan> Sigh, please bear with me here :-).
<K`zan> Nothing in that directory...
<K`zan> Never seen that configuration method before, always have used /etc/network/interfaces
<K`zan> Will be headless once I get this set up and swap out the old rpi server with it.
<K`zan> Anyway:
<K`zan> /etc/network/interfaces:
<K`zan> auto eth0
<K`zan> iface eth0 inet static
<K`zan>         address myip.88
<K`zan>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<K`zan>         network myip.0
<K`zan>         broadcast myip.255
<K`zan>         gateway myip.73
<K`zan>         dns-nameservers myip.73
<K`zan> myip is the interal ip here (not myip but xxx.xxx.xxx)
<K`zan> With the change of the address it works over here on x86 ubu 14.04
<K`zan> Thoughts, ideas, pointers appreciated.
<K`zan> MUCH :-).
<Unit193> And what error do you get with  sudo ifup eth0  ?
<K`zan> No error, etho comes up but with no ip and no gateway (netstat -nr).
<K`zan> eth0
<K`zan> ah, comes up with inet addr: 127.0.0.1
<K`zan> Other monitor is slightly behind me, missed that.
<K`zan> Also bringing up wlan2 which is commented out...
<Unit193> Did you ifdown first?  Or, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<K`zan> Shouldn't be up.
<Unit193> It is if NM is managing the connections.
<K`zan> Comes up this way on boot...
<K`zan> Directory in /etc/NetworkManager/system.connections is empty.
<K`zan> ifdown wlan2 returns "ifdown: interface wlan2 is not configured"
<K`zan> It is up, but no, it isn't configured.
<K`zan> ifconfig wlan2 down  - does take it down.
<K`zan> /etc/init.d/networking restart does nothing.
<K`zan> ditto status
<K`zan> ditto start
<K`zan> No error messages on eth0 in dmesg.
<K`zan> Out of ideas...
<K`zan> System starts it, but where it is getting it (wrong) is a mystery :-/.
<K`zan> Taking care of my hubby who has MS, brb
<K`zan> Back
<Unit193> Front.
<K`zan> :-), everything I can find says that the /etc/networking/interfaces should work for any linux system.  On the 6th page of google stuff and that is IT :-(.
<K`zan> Nothing returned searching on "lubuntu" ip static (so far, other than the stuff for x86 ubu).
<K`zan> Dealing with partnet again,  bbs
<Unit193> Eh, I won't be of much help at this point, after I finish compiling everything taking the trash out then likly taking a walk.  Perhaps someone else will be able to help though.
<K`zan> Thanks Unit193, after messing with this for two weeks plus, I am about ready to scrap it and get a minimal x86 box of some ilk.
<K`zan> IF this wasn't the last issue :-), everything else is working.
<K`zan> I got it :-).  Just did all the manual setup stuff in /etc/rc.local.  Doing final testing now before going live :-) :-) :-)!
<K`zan> Thanks for the help and encouragement!
<absk007> i've two ISOs "lubuntu-14.10-alternate-i386.iso" and "lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso". What's the difference between them?
<absk007> Unit193, ^^
<krytarik> absk007: See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO#Types_of_installation
<yeehi> how do you add user to groups, e.g. username: john group: netdev
<yeehi> how do you solve the network add failed: insufficient privileges problem? (Failed to import openvpn config file)
<jadesoturi> hi all. im trying to connect to my server with x2go and i need to know what commands lubuntu runs to get the gyi up..
<holstein> jadesoturi: to start lubuntu? or the lxde session?
<jadesoturi> lubuntu..
<jadesoturi> cause when i choose lxde in x2go client, i get a different desktop then when i log in loclay, colors, menues, etc..
<holstein> jadesoturi: sure, friend, you mean, you are trying to start lubuntu, the lxde session? remotly somehow?
<jadesoturi> yes..
<holstein> jadesoturi: you likely get just the lxde session.. i would look at what the client is set to strat..
<holstein> start*
<jadesoturi> x2go guys told me to figure out what lxsession is running and use that command, since the client is set to run startlxde
<holstein> jadesoturi: sure, and you *are* starting lxde.. what you want to start is the lubuntu specific session
<jadesoturi> yes..
<holstein> and, you want to execute that at x2go.. not, where its already set to happen.. and im looking
<holstein> AFAIK, the login manager is doing that.. have you tried starting lightdm?
<jadesoturi> yeah i guess that would be the correct way of putting it.. i dont think i can start lightdm over ssh...:P
<holstein> jadesoturi: whe i faced this, with freenx, i just tried a bunch of options, til i got what i needed
<jadesoturi> also. suddenly i cant login in localy. after login to lightdm it just blinks a balck screen and goes back to the login page..
<holstein> jadesoturi: sure, i dont know if you can start lightdm there, either, but, does that mean, yo uhave *not* tried? or, dont want to?
<jadesoturi> hang on, ill try..  just specify lightdm as the command to run then? isnt lightdm a service?
<holstein> jadesoturi: i would address the machine locally, and make sure its working and all the users can login. and you address why they cannot
<jadesoturi> i was able to login localy, but after playing around with x2go and .xinitrc lightdm just logs back out again.
<holstein> kill all running x2go server sessions on the server and restart 5) reconnect with x2go client and use 'custom' session type with /usr/bin/startlxde (or try /usr/bin/lxsession). If this doesn't work, then something is still wrong with your setup 6) If you want to use startlubuntu
<holstein> jadesoturi: using "startlubuntu" is suggested there.. have you tried that?
<jadesoturi> hang on..
<holstein> a work around is referenced.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/360358/13-10-startlubuntu-command-for-x2go
<holstein> that is an older version of both, so, i wouldnt use the software there. just apply the ideas to your current 14.04 or 14.10 and current x2go
<jadesoturi> but why am i suddenly unable to login localy ?
<holstein> jadesoturi: i have no idea, friend.. i would go to tty..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> and see if you *are* able to login, or, if its just that you are not able to pull up the GUI at login
<holstein> if the gui is not starting, the issue is usually in the users .config
<holstein> i would personally just move or rename (temporarily, so i can undo this step easily) the ~/.config directory in my users home, and test the GUI, *if* i can login in tty, testing my users login and credentials
<holstein> this helps you isolate out "i am suddenly unable to login" from, a config error created from configuring x2go, or this session
<jadesoturi> i am able to login in tty1 and run startx(with xinit set to startlxde)
<jadesoturi> in tty7 i have lightdm running with gui. loggin in there just throws me back out..
<holstein> jadesoturi: ?
<holstein> jadesoturi: i never said "try running startx"
<holstein> jadesoturi: i said, go to tty, and try to login
<jadesoturi> i can login in tty1 no problem
<holstein> i think you are mistaking loading the GUI and logging in.. if you *can* input your username and password in tty, the you *can* login
<holstein> if you cant start the gui, thats different than "i cant login".. thats, "the GUI doesnt start"
<jadesoturi> running startlxde gives me the default lxde desktop on on tt8 then.. running lxsession does nothing..
<jadesoturi> or lxsession give me "cannot open display:"
<holstein> jadesoturi: sure.. you cant run multiple ones
<jadesoturi> but at the same time on tty7 lightdm login is running..
<holstein> jadesoturi: at least, not as you are trying
<jadesoturi> ok. so how do i fix the lightdm login then?
<holstein> jadesoturi: so, please dont expect to.. isolate out if you can login or not, and the sessions that are starting
<holstein> jadesoturi: i dont think anything is broken
<jadesoturi> ok. so why cant i login through lightdm then?
<holstein> jadesoturi: you should be able to, just hit the powerbutton, and be presented with the login screen.. input your password, and login to the lubuntu session..
<jadesoturi> i enter the password and just tossed back out to the login screen again
<holstein> jadesoturi: as i said, the session config can be broken, *if* you are not able to start the GUI.. you *can* login.. that is not the issue..
<holstein> jadesoturi: sure. *thats* what i would expect, if, as i suggested, i have a broken config in ~/.config
<ianorlin> or this might be an x2go issue
<holstein> yup ^
<holstein> its not a repo package..
<holstein> ideally, they would just support lubuntu.. its all open for them to do so..
<jadesoturi> x2go is not running
<jadesoturi> how to fix the .config then?
<holstein> jadesoturi: suggested above, i say, i would just rename or move my ~/.config directory, so i can test and revert
<holstein> jadesoturi: i would isolate these issues out.. i would get my user and desktop loading as expected.. *then* try working again with "startlubuntu" in x2go
<jadesoturi> ok. listen: x2go is NOT running i have moved my .config dir to .config.old
<holstein> jadesoturi: sure. so, you should get stock, working configs for your gui.. you can boot the machine up, and login as normal, and test
<jadesoturi> justD1r3kt4Srebooted..
<jadesoturi> still cant login on tty7 whre lightdm is running.. just gets thrown back out agian.
<holstein> jadesoturi: you mean, you cant start the GUI
<holstein> jadesoturi: that is not the same, again, as logging in
<holstein> jadesoturi: if you can login in tty1, then that *is* a login.. the user can login..
<holstein> jadesoturi: is that the case?
<jadesoturi> well. i have a login GUI running on TTY7, with lightdm. so i guess gui is running..
<holstein> when i am experiencing what you are, i immediately test my user and password in tty1
<jadesoturi> i can login on tty1 perfectly. but cant login through the lightdm gui on tty7, the one with the purple background and session selection etc..
<holstein> jadesoturi: what do i do? i want to know what is broken.. i want to isolate out my user from the rest of the system.. i go to tty1, and try logging in
<holstein> if i can there, then, i go back to the main login screen,a nd try the guest session, or another user.. ill make one if there is none
<jadesoturi> ok. iv gone to tty1. logged in just fine..
<holstein> in that scenario, i can answer the following important questions.. is my user logging in? is *any* user able to start *any* session?
<holstein> then, i can go from there, knowing if its a local user issue, or a system issue
<jadesoturi> logged in just fine on lightdm gui iwht another user..
<holstein> jadesoturi: cool.. so, now you know where the issue likely is
<jadesoturi> that users .config?
<holstein> jadesoturi: there are "session" settings even in that GUI.. when you choose your user, you can choose the session.. "default" , "lxde".. etc
<jadesoturi> yeah iknow.they are set to lubuntu
<holstein> i dont know what who has done what to try and make x2go work.. and, there are the x2go system files that can break or not work
<jadesoturi> x2go is NOT RUNNING .. i uninstalled it..
<holstein> jadesoturi: sure.. i hear you, friend.. but, you "sudo" installed not system packages.. that can cause issues.. im not saying they have, just trying to help you isolate.. no need for caps.. i understand its not runing, and that you have removed that package. but, ther are dependencies. and likely a PPA
<holstein> what i would do is whatever it takes to make my user work again.. i would just temporarily move *all* of my .hidden files that i feel are relevant.. and test til it boots and loads the default session for that user
<jadesoturi> ok. i can login with another user. no problem. so i copied his home dir to my home dir- does nothing..
<holstein> jadesoturi: i wouldnt, personally, copy a working one over.. i would just let new default ones spawn..
<jadesoturi> how. just delete everything in /home/username?
<jadesoturi> would that respawn the needed files?
<holstein> i would look, also, at my saved sessions, as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<holstein> i would carefully note what i do
<holstein> jadesoturi: the .hidden config directories that are relevant
<holstein> anything i feel would keep the GUI session im trying to load from loading
<jadesoturi> and what would that be? this is a clean install.
<holstein> jadesoturi: ?
<jadesoturi> what .hidden files are relevant?
<holstein> jadesoturi: i dont know what you mean by "clean install", but, you have installed, at least, x2go.. that makes it *not* clean
<holstein> jadesoturi: if you dont know, as i said, i would just move or rename them, so i can easily revert..
<jadesoturi> ok. x2go is removed along with it dependencies..
<jadesoturi> all config files of it are removed..
<holstein> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> but, im not saying x2go is the cause of the issue..
<jadesoturi> i dont think it is. cause it works for other users..
<jadesoturi> and the other users also had x2go working.
<jadesoturi> so its something else.
<holstein> jadesoturi: *you* had x3go working.. just not loading the lubuntu session
<jadesoturi> yes
<holstein> and, i realize it must be challenging.. x2go saying "go get support from lubuntu"
<holstein> but, lubuntu is a *very* lean team..
<jadesoturi> i dont htink you understand..
<wxl> what's the problem?
<jadesoturi> x2go just asked me to figure out what lxsession was starting..
<jadesoturi> thats all
<jadesoturi> the problem is that i cant login thourgh lightdm with my main user anymore
<jadesoturi> just get thrown back out again
<holstein> 12:05 < jadesoturi> hi all. im trying to connect to my server with x2go and i need to know what commands lubuntu runs to get the gyi up..
<jadesoturi> it works for the other users on the machine..
<wxl> sounds like a problem with your user
<jadesoturi> yeah but what?
<wxl> probably something in ~/.config
<jadesoturi> i rename the .config dir to .config.old
<wxl> and same problem?
<jadesoturi> yes
<wxl> have you checked ummm what is it ~/.run ? where the lx logs are?
<jadesoturi> nope hang on
<jadesoturi> there is no .run dir in my home folder
<wxl> gimme a sec
<wxl> not in front of lubuntu, have to get a vm going
<jadesoturi> no worries. and thank you..!
<jadesoturi> iv tried copying the .config/folder from the user it works for the user it does not work for - but no go  still :/
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> little system hang there for some reason
<wxl> jadesoturi: ~/.cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log
<jadesoturi> all sort off errors therE:P
<wxl> pastebin it
<jadesoturi> how can i do it from terminal ?
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade && sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && cat ~/.cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log | pastebinit
<wxl> jadesoturi: doesn't hexchat have an /exec command
<wxl> ?
<jadesoturi> im on hexchat on windows and logged in to the server on putty..
<wxl> oh yeah
<jadesoturi> its a vm running on an esxi
<wxl> nevermind :)
<jadesoturi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10541851
<wxl> direktadmin is the user that's problematic i'm assuming?
<jadesoturi> yes
<wxl> could you also give me the same file from the user that works?
<jadesoturi> hang on..
<jadesoturi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10541903/
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> seems to be little difference at the end there
<wxl> if you use a differnt session, does it work?
<jadesoturi> hang on.
<jadesoturi> works for both lxde and lubuntu
<jadesoturi> the ones that i have installed..
<jadesoturi> and lubuntu-netbook
<wxl> so the only one is doesn't work for is…?
<jadesoturi> direktadmin user does not work on any session
<jadesoturi> but i can login with that user in ssh and tty1 no problem
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> i wonder if there's some sort of permissions issue
<jadesoturi> maybe..
<jadesoturi> is there a way to just "recreate" the whole direktadmin user?
<wxl> well you could make a new user and then move all your stuff over and change all the permissions and ownership and blah blah blah
<jadesoturi> i havent really setup anything on this machine yet. so no customization made to any users
<jadesoturi> so if i root to the machine, remove direktadmin and then recreate him ?
<wxl> you certainly could do that
<jadesoturi> ahh shit. have to add another user to sudo group first.
<wxl> !language | jadesoturi
<ubottu> jadesoturi: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wxl> ↑ just saying.
<jadesoturi> sorry... just a bit frustrated here
<wxl> understand, but we do get some underagers here
<wxl> not to mention people that would be offended by it…
<jadesoturi> i understand. im sorry. wont happen again..
<jadesoturi> ok. so recreating the user worked.. logs in no problem now..
<wxl> yay
<jadesoturi> now just to figure out how to start lubuntu from x2go .. hehe
<wxl> assumedly it should be easy now
<wxl> you might want to just start lightdm
<jadesoturi> ill try that. just need to reintsall x2go agian since i purged it..
<jadesoturi> but would that be the right way to go? since lightdm is already running on the machine?
<jadesoturi> and to start lightdm i just run lightdm ?
<wxl> well hm
<jadesoturi> lightdm did not work :/
<wxl> i'm not sure how x2go works
<wxl> !info x2go
<ubottu> Package x2go does not exist in utopic
<ianorlin> it might be x2go is trying to start an lxde-session
<wxl> hm
<wxl> why are you trying to use x2go?
<ianorlin> I think you maybe should ask in #x2go
<jadesoturi> need gui access from wan to the server.
<wxl> we use no machine at work
<wxl> it also uses nx
<jadesoturi> x2go guys told me to figure out what lxsession is running to get the lubuntu desktop up. if i just select LXDE it starts the LXDE session. i want it to start the lubuntu session.
<wxl> it just connects to the existant session
<wxl> have you tried startlubuntu?
<jadesoturi> yeah its not an exisiting command on the servere.
<jadesoturi> -e
<ianorlin> jadesoturi, one hack could be copying the lubuntu configs to the lxde session
<ianorlin> or try starting a custom session called lubuntu
<ianorlin> as that is the solution for openbox
<jadesoturi> ok.. but what does lightdm call when you select the Lubuntu in sessions?
<jadesoturi> for lxde it runs startlxde , right?
<jadesoturi> if i use lxsession i just get the same as startlxde ..
<ianorlin> jadesoturi copying the lubuntu configs to lxde might work if you get lxde to work it just won't say lubuntu session
<jadesoturi> ill see what i figure out. gots to go no.thanks for all the help...!
<wxl> good luck man
<yeehi> how do you add a user to a group? For example, user: john group: devnet ?
<wxl> the "easy" way is to use the users & groups thing in preferences (or was that system?) yeehi
<yeehi> hi,wxl
<wxl> system tools
<yeehi> i dont see that option in that menu, wxl. This is an older system
<wxl> how old?
<wxl> !useradd | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<yeehi> what is lxde equivalent of gnome-control-center and the one for allocating users to groups?
<Unit193> users-admin
<yeehi> thank you Unit193, let me try that
<yeehi> command not found, unable to locate package, Unit 193
<yeehi> Unit193
<Unit193> gnome-system-tools is the package it comes from, thought that was shipped by default..
<yeehi> just a moment, please
<Unit193> Hrm, it is, at least in vivid.
<ianorlin> I think it was in trusty and utopic as well
#lubuntu 2015-03-06
<absk007> how to change LXDE desktop theme? How to install fonts?
<leszek> absk007: there is no global desktop theme. But you can change icons, wallpaper, gtk-theme, window decoration manually if you want to
<leszek> To install fonts just copy them to your hidden ~/.fonts directory
<absk007> leszek, how to change your mentioned themes?
<absk007> leszek, there is not hidden ~/.fonts. Should i create it manually?
<leszek> in settings you should find the coresponding things. Like appearance which should give you all you need
<leszek> absk007: yeah just create it manually
<leszek> this will install the fonts for your user only. If you want them for all users they need to be copied to the global /usr/share/fonts directory with root rights
<absk007> leszek, how do i chsh -s `where zsh` ?
<absk007> is that the correct command?
<absk007> to change my shell?
<leszek> absk007: you can just use chsh and it will interactively ask you what to set your shell to. As far as I know zsh in trusty is /bin/zsh5 . Maybe take a look beforehand
<absk007> leszek, should i create a truetype directory in my ~/.fonts directory like in /usr/share/fonts/truetype ??
<absk007> and after font installation, shouldn't i run some kinda font-cache refresh?
<leszek> absk007: you don't need the truetype directory. And as far as font refresh. I never used that and everything worked as expected
<absk007> leszek, how do i know which shell i'm in
<leszek> absk007: by default its bash as far as I know in lubuntu
<leszek> echo $SHELL should give you the shell you are using
<leszek> not sure if every shell is using this variable though
<leszek> and I guess if you are starting zsh5 for example from bash it would probably use the $SHELL variable provided by bash
<leszek> I don't think there is an reliable way to check that
<absk007> where is the preference to choose the fonts folder?
<leszek> absk007: I am not sure if there is any. There is no graphical tool for that. Maybe this is what you are looking for: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/fontconfig/fontconfig-user.html
<leszek> ah sorry thats not exactly what you were asking for
<leszek> I thought there might be a XDG_FONT_DIRS variable but it isn't
<absk007> ok.
<absk007> leszek, can i use some kinda keyring such that when i use sudo apt-get or gksudo, it won't bother me for passwords?
<leszek> absk007: sudo by default uses a 5 min. timer I guess. So if you execute sudo in that 5 min. after first entering the password it won't nag you about it. As for gksudo it should do the same
<leszek> actually it is 15 minutes, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<leszek> absk007: there is also a tutorial on setting the timeout here: http://ubuntuserverhelp.com/sudo-timeout/
<absk007> leszek, thanks. I set it to 60 mins
<absk007> leszek, how to insall chromium with flash?
<absk007> leszek, i mean about the flash.
<absk007> chromium-browser installed
<leszek> there should be a ppapi-flashplugin somewhere in the repo
<leszek> let me search it
<leszek> absk007: the package is called pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<absk007> leszek, how do i add icons to the lower left corner near the Menu?
<leszek> absk007: in the panel you mean ?
<absk007> yeah!
<leszek> If there is an icon just right click and you should have an option to go to the properties of the panel plugin. There you can add icons
<leszek> otherwise in global panel settings there should be a plugin to allow you adding icons
<absk007> leszek, i don't get it. Could you show a snapshot
<leszek> wait a sec
<dust> http://store.steampowered.com/universe/
<dust> i hope also all with lubuntu :)
<leszek> absk007: http://abload.de/image.php?img=foo2irumv.png click on the top menu item here after right clicking
<leszek> it should give you a dialog where you can add new applications to the bar
<absk007> leszek, thanks
<absk007> leszek, why isn't my synaptic showing the quick search bar?
<absk007> leszek, when i installed Terminator, the LXTerminal somewhere disappeared
<absk007> why?
<leszek> absk007: first synaptic. This needs apt-xapian. So you need to install that for the quicksearch to appear (it basically creates a local db of available packages)
<leszek> absk007: can you start lxterminal with CTRL+ALT+T still ?
<absk007> leszek, nope. only terminator and terminator everywhere
<absk007> even in the pcmanfm, pressing F4 opens terminator
<absk007> i didn't manually uninstall LXterminal
<leszek> absk007: thats strange. Seems like it registers itself as the default everywhere
<leszek> so from terminator you cannot execute lxterminal ?
<absk007> leszek, yes. I can
<absk007> but it doesn't appear in the menu
<absk007> some things are missing: notify-send and xclip. Should i install them using apt-get?
<leszek> strange indeed. If the package wasn't removed it shouldn't be gone from menu. Only if terminator somehow diverted lxterminal
<absk007> i need them for a screenshot tool
<leszek> I don't see a problem with that
<absk007> leszek, just after installing terminator, lxterminal just disappeared. Poof!!
<absk007> i didn't do anything
<leszek> absk007: what version of lubuntu do you run ?
<absk007> very strange indeed. In my last lubuntu installation, that was not the case
<absk007> leszek, the latest 14.10
<leszek> ok I only see it installing itself as the default terminal in the package itself. But I am running trusty (14.04) and there is a /usr/share/applications/lxterminal.desktop that should be always shown in the menu. Not sure if in 14.10 they changed that to the default terminal which is the only explaination I have currently that it dissappeared from the menu
<absk007> leszek, ok
<absk007> leszek, installing apt-xapian-index didn't do the job. The quick search in synaptic didn't appear
<leszek> absk007: did you restart synaptic and let apt-xapian-index running in the background ?
<leszek> it needs to first create the database before synaptic can use it
<absk007> how to let apt-xapian-index run in background
<leszek>  update-apt-xapian-index
<leszek> sudo !!
<absk007> how to download notify-send in Lubuntu 14.10?
<ianorlin> install libnotify-bin
<ianorlin> absk007, ^^
<absk007> ianorlin, thanks
<ianorlin> although sometimes command not found will tell you if you try the command and don't have it installed
<absk007> ianorlin, how much RAM should i allocate to lubuntu so than i can develop java application using IntelliJ IDEA
<absk007> using VMWare
<ianorlin> I don't use vmware or java so I don't know
<absk007> how to add a directory to system path?
<web-man> do you have a good script for conky?
<testdr> web-man: who do u ask?
<web-man> general question
<web-man> for all
<testdr> there is no good script for conky - it always depends what hardware you have and whats your desire..
<Unit193> One good script?  I have the weather, several timezones, internal and external IP, and sometimes Google calendar (agenda view)
<testdr> Unit193: i have the weather right at my window..
<web-man> and where can I download this script
<testdr> web-man:  you get a lot of links using the google-search -
<web-man> I created a .conkeyrc file in /home/webman  directory
<Unit193> testdr: Appearances can be deceiving, can look like a warm day but actually be below 0F.  Also the alerts are nice. :P
<testdr> web-man: thats a first step -- you check whats around and how much it will consume your cpu-power
<web-man> but I want to write a working script in .conkeyrc file because I copy-pasted some scripts and not working at all
<Unit193> There's also built-in functions of conky itself to consider, you may not need a script for what you're looking for.
<testdr> Unit193: i am living in germany and i dont wanna know the weather of berlin - or the weather of south-africa, because thats both with no relation to the weather in front of my door
<web-man> is there a gui to configure conky
<testdr> web-man:  i never heard about this -- only checking google-search and there are a lot of examples
<web-man> but in germany is berlin
<testdr> web-man: berlin ist around 700 Kilometres from my location and the weather of berlin is more the same of warsow .. or sometimes moskow
<Unit193> conky -C  will give you a sample config.
<Unit193> So don't look at it if you don't want to know it? :P
<testdr> Unit193: some users may think its nice to know if their leader (or chancellor) may need an ubrella today
<testdr> umbrella
<dust> lubuntu will use at 15.04 systemd too?
<krytarik> dust: If the decision holds up - just like any other flavor, I believe.
<dust> i only did read about ubuntu and the other flavors... and as lubuntu was mentioned i asked here... well i thought it ll... just to be sure...
<dust> was not
<krytarik> dust: This is the official announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-March/001130.html
<dust> ...and all flavors... thx... well media didnt copy that...
#lubuntu 2015-03-07
<zy3pD> will lubuntu 15.04 use lxqt???
<Unit193> No.
<kg> Hey guys
<holstein> o/
<kg> My network adapter isnt being recognized
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> unless its wired..
<kg> nope, wifi
<kg> Ive found out that I have to install the following package: bcmwl-kernel-source
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/6.30.223.30+bdcom-0ubuntu3
<holstein> depends.. i have a few broadcom chips.. mostly, i pull them out and replace them
<kg> But it has to many dependencies if I try to install only the deb files
<kg> *file
<holstein> kg: sure. just use the one in the repos referenced
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> no need to import source, or build anything.. the driver you need is in the repos.. likely.. just try it first
<holstein> kg: i would simply wire the machine up and sudo apt-get what you need. otherwise there are "offline" options and directions
<kg> holstein: its on a mac, cant wire it up :o
<kg> I need the driver for a Broadcom 4360
<holstein> kg: sure.. thats why i referece the "offline" options.. also, i have a few wifi usb devices that i *know* work well in linux.. i use those as needed.. carry one around in my bag
<kg> mmhhh dammit :<
<kg> What is the offline option?
<kg> holstein: I dont have a wifi usb device, just an iphone 6. tried to use tethering via bluetooth but it didnt work
<holstein> kg: i dont see the 4360 specifically referenced
<holstein> kg: sure.. im sure lots of things "dont work".. try and go with what does
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> kg: i would still try the offline options for the broadcom driver listed above.. otherwise, you'll do what you are trying to do. move the dependencies you need
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159851 for example references ubuntu and your device specifically
<kg> holstein: could you compile this from the source for me? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu1
<kg> I've read that if you compile it from the source, all dependencies would be in the package
<holstein> kg: not on an "ive read"
<holstein> i dont think that is any different than what is in the repos
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kg> holstein: http://askubuntu.com/a/510669
<holstein> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<holstein> kg: you can try #ubuntu as well, since, this is not specific to lubuntu or lxde
<holstein> kg: i have not installed for that specific chip.. but, i have followed these instructions
<holstein> kg: personally, i would rather replace the hardware, than fiddle with a broadcom chip for so long, and, end up with poor performance, as well
<holstein> i had one like that, and i messed and messed around. it was a *Great* day when i took it out and replaced it..
<nemaona> how can i install latest npm in lubuntu, i have trouble installing angular with yeoman
<nemaona> i used add-apt-repository ppa:chris-lea/node.js
<holstein> nemaona: if there is a ppa, thats probably the easist way
<nemaona> it installed version 1.4.28 which i think is not enough for angular
<holstein> ask them, and make sure you are not wasting time
<mrmdk> What's the minimum installed size of lubuntu 64 bit?
<pgnome> what happened with 14.10?
<pgnome> tried the live cd.... just terrible...distorted screen.... unusable
<mlnp> Hello i did a fresh install of lubuntu 14.10 and have been trying to set up a wireless connection
<mlnp> however there are no wireless connections when i check the nm-applet
<mlnp> is this a driver problem?
<ochosi> sounds like it
<mlnp> what should i do?
<ochosi> check whether there are restricted drivers available (software and updates > additional drivers)
<ochosi> otherwise google your wireless card
<ochosi> "lspci" in the terminal can help you find out what you have in case you don't know
<mlnp> thank you very much
<ochosi> np
<lxde> will lubuntu go from lxde to qt?
<JethroTux> hello
<krytarik> lxde: Yep, but definitely not before 15.10.
<krytarik> Hello JethroTux.
<lxde> so 16.04 will be the LTS release with qt then?
<JethroTux> I have lubuntu 14.10. my autostart files in ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart do not WORK. anybody know why?
<krytarik> lxde: Might be, we'll have to see.
<JethroTux> *.desktop scripts work instead!
<JethroTux> desktop sripts in /etc/xdg/autostart/ and in $HOME work nicely
<JethroTux> that's kinda strange
<krytarik> JethroTux: Like nothing of them gets run, or just specific entries?
<JethroTux> the ones which don't work are those in the autostart file
<JethroTux> like @/usr/local/bin/wbar
<krytarik> JethroTux: "Wbar needs to be started a few seconds after the rest of the desktop sets up." - http://lxlinux.com/wbar.html
<JethroTux> that is not the issue indeed but thanks for helping. It's not about wbar, any lines in autostart file do not work proprely
<JethroTux> krytarik, I've solved the issue about autostart file
<JethroTux> if the file ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart exists the file /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart will be ignored.
<mlnp> hello im using a new lubuntu 14.10 install and beforehand managed to connect to a wireless network by using an alternate wireless driver
<mlnp> now the wireless connection is not detected
<mlnp> after i rebooted the computer
<mlnp> what could be the issue?
<noink139> i'm running vmware player from lubuntu, how can i hide the windows border while maximized?
<noink139> if i am running vmware player maximized from lubuntu, i always see borders outside of it. how can i hide it?
<wxl> noink139: do you have the same problem with other apps? if not, you might want to check with vmware.
<wxl> or you can use virtualbox which works fine for me :)
<wxl> or kvm for that matter
<noink139> yea, its just vmware. sorry
<wxl> indeed, talk to vmware then
<wxl> i think they have a channel around somewhere
<noink139> ok. thank u
<ioioi> any software to use with IP cameras besides zoneminder ?
<proteusguy> Is Lubuntu 14.10 using LXQt already?
<Unit193> Nope.
<holstein> proteusguy: no
<holstein> proteusguy: 15.04 is not either
<proteusguy> Oh when's that anticipated?
<wxl> prolly 15.10
<wxl> PROBABLY
<proteusguy> So 2016 probably?
<wxl> no
<holstein> proteusguy: 15.10 is october2015
<wxl> 15.10 refers to the release date in the form of (YEAR-2000).(MONTH#)
<holstein> proteusguy: but, lxqt could be in a stable -ish state in a ppa before then
<proteusguy> Ah ok :-) Thanx.
<wxl> it is in a ppa now
<wxl> but i'm not sure stable is entirely appropriate
<holstein> i am :/
<wxl> and the ppa doesn't include all the new applications
<holstein> its not..
<holstein> the ppa currenty (in 15.04) doesnt work...
<holstein> probably fine in 14.10 and/or 14.04..
<proteusguy> Is it possible to do an install from scratch and go straight to LXQt?
<wxl> well i mean honestly you could do it with the ppa
<wxl> but the ppa doesn't remove lxdew
<wxl> -w
<wxl> you might want to see the link to the "lubuntu-next" ISOs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<wxl> it's a little old but will give you some sense of what lxqt will be like in lubuntu
<proteusguy> thanx
#lubuntu 2015-03-08
<saa> can someone help me
<Guest9318> bymistake i was showing demo of installing linux
<Guest9318> i went ahead with until login option and then cancelled the installation
<Guest9318> now my data has gone
<Guest9318> i took some help and that person tried to use testdisk
<Guest9318> i can see now my partition but it shows error as "Error mounting /dev/sda8 at /media/lubuntu/03b3361d-c8f6-490b-9c52-45a7f734b0b3: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda8" "/media/lubuntu/03b3361d-c8f6-490b-9c52-45a7f734b0b3"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda8,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some
<Guest9318> is there any way i can read/recover data from this drive
<Guest9318> it is very important data i have
<Guest9318> pl. help
<Guest9318> is there anyone available to help
<Guest9318> i need help
<Guest9318> i by mistake went ahead till last command of linux installation and then cancelled
<Guest9318> i have lot of important data
<Guest9318> now i need to see whether i can recover data
<Guest9318> i need help from someone to see if i can retrieve data from a drive
<Guest9318> i have mounted it through livecd
<Guest9318> can someone just guide me so that i can get confirmation whether i have any hope to recover data or nt
<Zalmoxis> hello
<Zalmoxis> if there is someone here to talk to, I am interested in helping regarding the artwork area
<Zalmoxis> ding dong
<Zalmoxis> this is pointless
#lubuntu 2016-03-07
<stackmon> so, screen tearing when scrolling firefox, is there a fix?
<wxl> stackmon: most likely, it's a kernel issue of some kind. i'm not seeing it.
<stackmon> k, thinking it may be intel graphics driver issue
<wxl> most likely
<wxl> in any case, it's not an issue affecting just lubuntu
<wxl> so you may want to cast your net a little wider when searching
<wxl> maybe post up something on stackexchange or askubuntu or even ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel
<Ascavasaion> I have an old Pc I want to set up in my garage for music, a little Internet searching, viewing PDF manuals, and IRC.  it is an ancient Athlon 900Mhz with 256MB RAM. How would lubuntu fair on a machine with those specs?
<genii> Might need another 256
<Ascavasaion> genii: Hmmmm, any other suggestions?  Puppy linux runs nicely on it but the wireless USB wifi dongle is not working, even with drivers.
<genii> Possible Tiny Core Linux
<genii> ..although for the wifi drivers... anyone's guess there
<Ascavasaion> bodhi Linux popped up in y searches.
<Unit193> I wouldn't try Lubuntu on that as-is, I'd either be trying Debian or AntiX here.
<Ascavasaion> I just need somethign old that will run the wifi.
<Ascavasaion> wifi USB dongle
<Quantos> I'm having a hard time getting wallpaper to show on my second monitor, the monitor and display works properly, but I just can't get it to show wallpaper
<Quantos> KDE latest version
<Quantos> It shows the login screen just fine
<Quantos> Not sure if that means anything
<wxl> Quantos: kde? this is related to lubuntu how? XD
<Quantos> Oh crap, wrong window again
<Quantos> I hate mornings
<Quantos> Sorry guys
 * wxl slides some coffee over to Quantos 
<Quantos> Thanks man, appreciate it
<genii> oooo coffee
<Quantos> Typo one letter and you look a fool ;)
<wxl> not a fool, Quantos
<Quantos> Oh, I know, it's because I'm running KDE on LUbuntu
<wxl> sometimes people do weird things
<wxl> LIKE THAT
<Quantos> That's what it is
<Quantos> LMAO
<wxl> what version?
<wxl> of the os
<Quantos> Oh, I know wxl, I'm just poking fun of myself
<Quantos> It's not the OS's fault, works fine in other desktops
<wxl> oic
<wxl> so it's a ummmmmmm plasma problem then eh?
<Quantos> I'm just not awake enough
<Quantos> Is there any other kind of problem to have this early in the day?
<wxl> Quantos: might want to check you're fully clothed before going outside
<wxl> all seriousness aside, though, look in desktop settings
<Quantos> Sure, now you tell me
<Quantos> Neighbors phoned the cops of course....
<Quantos> Yeah, I can find where it lets me assign the second monitor
<wxl> well i think each monitor uses its own desktop settings
<wxl> confirmed
<Quantos> I wouldn't be surprised
 * wxl is running kubuntu at work. (shhh don't tell genii)
<Quantos> I can't seem to get display settings to come up on the second monitor
<wxl> right click on the desktop, Quantos
<Quantos> Anyway, I appreciate the help, but I'm going to wander off to the correct channel...
<wxl> k good luck
<Quantos> Nothing happens
<Quantos> Okay, and thanks man
<wxl> if you need help, i guess there's a few kde friendly folks around here :)
<Quantos> LOL
<Quantos> My doctor tells me I'm beyond hope....
<Quantos> The voices and such you see?
<Quantos> LMAO
<wxl> yes i DO see the voices
<Quantos> Uhoh, my Dr might wanna see you too then
<Quantos> At least you'll get the interesting meds from him
#lubuntu 2016-03-08
<Quantos> So I'm having an issue with my second internal HDD
<Quantos> It automounts on boot, but I can't seem to access it
<Quantos> It has my music collection on it, I need tuneage
<ianorlin> Quantos: what filesystem is on it?
<ianorlin> also what format is the music
<Quantos> The music is in various formats
<Quantos> Okay, just located it in GParted, it's an ext4
<ianorlin> Quantos: did you have mulitple user accounts on that intenral hdd
<ianorlin> also might be a permissions issue
<ianorlin> or probably is
<Quantos> No, I haven't
<Quantos> How do I check the permissions of a drive?
<ianorlin> no of the folders on the drive
<ianorlin> or is the drive encrypted?
<Quantos> It shouldn't be encrypted
<ianorlin> does it mount in pcmanfm?
<ianorlin> does it appear in /media/
<Quantos> It shows up in the folder of Medai
<Quantos> Media even
<ianorlin> can you change to that folder
<Quantos> Nope
<Quantos> Keeps going back to home
<ianorlin> Quantos can you try unmounting that folder?
<ianorlin> and then maybe try mounting it in pcmanfm
<Quantos> It won't seem to unmount
<ianorlin> or is this on KDE ?
<Quantos> This is KDE
<ianorlin> this is #lubuntu
<wxl> ianorlin: he's the madman using kde in lubuntu
<Quantos> Yeah,
<wxl> if it won't unmount it's probably a permissions issue
<Quantos> It actually won't work in Gnome either
<wxl> i'd open it all up with the can opener (terminal)
<Quantos> Okay, I'll just partition it and restore from backup
<ianorlin> Quantos: check the backups have it first
<Quantos> They do
<Quantos> They were made before I installed
<Quantos> I'm religious about that
<Quantos> Ah, got it to unmount, but it throws an error when I try to mount it
<Quantos> Hmm, it gave me ext3 as a default option on the new partition
<Quantos> Not ext4, would that have been the problem?
<wxl> what error specifically?
<Quantos> Oh, just that it wasn't able to mount it
<Quantos> No error code or anything
<Quantos> That's a sound that I haven't heard in a long time, the HDD is spinning
<Quantos> Well, I can access it now, going to try putting some files on it
<Quantos> Okay, now I get an error, it says permission denied when I try to copy a file
<wxl> check permissions
<wxl> check permissions
<wxl> etc.
<wxl> .
<wxl> .
<wxl> .
<Quantos> It won't let me change them
<wxl> sheesh
<Quantos> LOL
<wxl> what are the permissions that you know you want to change them?
<Quantos> I opened the file manager and click on the drive, mount it and then right click the folder
<Quantos> It won't let anyone but the owner copy files to it
<wxl> yeah you should try doing this all in terminal
<Quantos> I'm not sure why I'm not the owner
<Quantos> And I do that in term how?
<wxl> ls -alh /path/to/mountpoint ought to be fairly telling
<wxl> to unmount: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<wxl> and to mount: sudo mount /path/to/device/file /path/to/mountpoint
<Quantos> ls can't acess /path/to/mountpoint
<wxl> um
<Quantos> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to change that value too
<Quantos> to even
<wxl> to the place where it's mounted to
<wxl> you can use the `mount` command to figure that out
<wxl> as an example, i on my machine, i have a secondary drive
<wxl> whose device file is /dev/sdb1
<wxl> mounted on /foo
<wxl> if you need to find out the device files, you can use `sudo fdisk -l`
<Quantos> Mines sdb2, but I still don't know the mount point
<wxl> mount | grep sdb2
<wxl> that should find it
<Quantos> No return
<Quantos> No error either, but no return
<wxl> then either:
<wxl> it's not mounted
<wxl> the device file is not sdb2
<wxl> just run `mount`
<Quantos> Hmmm
<Quantos> In file manager it shows it mounted
<Quantos> I don't see anything in term stating it is though
<wxl> then it's probably lying if it's not reported by `mount`
<wxl> remember all GUIs are a front end to those terminal tools
<Quantos> Yeah, I know that
<wxl> so if they don't agree, i would not trust the file manager
<wxl> you can manually mount it yourself though
<wxl> first make a directory somewhere
<wxl> you could even do it in your home folder if you wanted
<wxl> `mkdir ~/foo`
<wxl> then mount it
<wxl> `sudo mount /dev/sdb2 ~/foo`
<Quantos> jas, brb
<wxl> welp, i'm headed home
<Quantos> Sorry about that, my pills make me sick sometimes
<Quantos> Okay, it's letting me access it now
<Ascavasaion> Whoop whoop... installed Lubunto onto an old Athlon 900MHz, 256Mb RAM, 32Mb Graphics, and 20GB HDD.  Runs at a nice speed once booted which takes a minute or two. only beef I have now is that the screen resolution is 640x480, and there are no other options available.  Now I know for a fact that that graphics card and monitor can do up to 1024x768.  any ideas?
<Unit193> I'd stop x/lightdm and run  x -configure  to generate an xorg conf file.
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: how do I stop the X?
<Unit193> Switch to a TTY, `sudo service lightdm stop`
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Taking forever to do anything after I authenticated
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Okay, that did nothing... and now nothign works.
<Unit193> Ascavasaion: After that returns to the prompt,  sudo Xorg -configure  and it'll give you a new file that you can edit and/or drop to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  To get the GUI back,  sudo service lightdm start
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Does nto go to command prompt... it just freezes.
<Unit193> Did it actually turn off anything?  ps aux | grep lightdm
<Unit193> Ctrl+c it and try to flip back to tty7.
<Ascavasaion> It froze, I had to hit reset
<Ascavasaion> Even the mouse froze
<Unit193> ...Did you open a terminal and type that rather than switching to a TTY?
<Ascavasaion> yes
<Ascavasaion> oops
<Unit193> Also, you can change the boot options in grub adding 'text' to get to the same text prompt.
<Unit193> Yep, that's the rpboelm,
<Ascavasaion> I presumed TTY was terminal;
<Unit193> Erm, problem.
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Ascavasaion> TTY?
<Ascavasaion> Okay, thank you.
<Ascavasaion> x-configure gives command not found
<Ascavasaion> x -configure I mean
<krytarik> Ascavasaion: Look again at the command given.
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: "x -configure"
<Unit193> X or Xorg
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Ascavasaion> Sigh, no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<Ascavasaion> i had this once before... when I tried dual monitors with two graphics cards... I eventually just gave up.
<genii> If you did the x -configure, the xorg.conf file will be in the dir you ran that
<Ascavasaion> genii: thank you :)
<Ascavasaion> Let the Googling begin hehe
<Ascavasaion> no luck... hehehe
<Ascavasaion> this is beyond me... maybe it is just past my bedtime.  Will try agai tomorrow.  As it is no I have bombed it completely.  Deleted the xorg.conf file in home directoy and in /etc/X11, and startx does nothing.  *sigh*  night night
<Ascavasaion> sleep well.
#lubuntu 2016-03-09
<TheSilentLink> hi I installed lubuntu but my mic and sound doesn't work anyone know how to fix it?
<TheSilentLink> don't worry I fixed it!
<rach23py> Does lubuntu 14.04 support Macbook pro 13 retina?
<rach23py> Does lubuntu 14.04 support Macbook pro 13 retina 2015 ?
<rach23py> can lubuntu 14.04 support Macbook pro 13 retina 2015 ?
<rach23py>  lubuntu 15.04 support Macbook pro 13 retina 2015 ?
<wxl> rach23py: no reason it shouldn't. amd64 image.
<rach23py> will the graphics and hot keys work?
<wxl> unclear
<wxl> i'm sure you can get them to work if they don't, though
<rach23py> unconclusive, trying to install it
<wxl> lubuntu meeting going on now in #lubuntu-devel
<n-iCe> hello guys
<n-iCe> is ubuntu lightweighter than puppy linux?
<n-iCe> Good, I'm running lubuntu now, so pretty.
<n-iCe> Hello, can anyone help me with the weather panel, I can set a location.
#lubuntu 2016-03-10
<n-iCe> hi
<ianorlin> hi n-iCe anyway I can help?
<n-iCe> nop
<n-iCe> I just installed lubuntu love it
<n-iCe> can't configurate the weather tough
<ianorlin> I think that is a known bug though
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> no location right
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> It works for me but people outside united states don't get it
<n-iCe> yeah, I'm from México
<Ascavasaion> Hello there... have a lubuntu on ancient hardware... is there any light IM application you could suggest... i use on Pidjin  on my other computer, but was wondering if there was a lighter one you could suggest.
<Ascavasaion> I have been editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf for ages, and nothing i do makes any difference.    It is as if the xorg.conf file is not even being used.   Some advice?
<Endie13> hi guys. Lubuntu sometimes freezes. And it seems that PCMan causes the problem. Is there a reliable way to check if it's the reason and are there any common problems with PCMan?
<wxl> Endie13: why do you say pcman seems to be the problem?
<Endie13> I notice that the PCMan running is the only constant
<wxl> Endie13: how much of your resources is it consuming? what are your load averages like? can you still mvoe the mouse?
<wxl> Endie13: also what version do you have (of lubuntu and pcmanfm), and how much ram/cpu you got? is swap setup? is ANBYTHING else running at the time of freeze?
<Endie13> I can't move the mouse. The system doesn't response at all. Sometimes I even have to power off the machine.  Chromium is usually running all the time. The system unfreezes quite soon if it's not loaded with other processes. But sometimes I start a virtual machine and the PCMan seems to be the last straw. However problem appears when the vm is off as well. I have lubuntu 15.10 with PCManFM 1.2.3.
<Endie13> 2 GB ram. 2 GB swap
<wxl> Endie13: my first suspicion would be chromium.
<Endie13> 1.66 Ghz, 2 cores, 4 threads
<Endie13> do you suggest I switch to firefox for sometime?
<wxl> Endie13: no. it's more that browsers tend to consume a lot of resources, especially memory
<Endie13> I opened two tabs, went through some directories and checked top, pcman takes up to 30% cpu and 31000 RES
<wxl> Endie13: if you're using plugins (flash, java, even html5), it'll hog up your cpu, too
<wxl> Endie13: does it remain at 30%?
<Endie13> no, it immediately drops down when I stop clicking
<wxl> so it jumps up every time you click on a directory?
<wxl> !info pcmanfm wily
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1.1 (wily), package size 255 kB, installed size 1818 kB
<wxl> ^ do you have 1.2.3 or 1.2.3-1.1? if the former, you should upgrade
<wxl> also what sort of file system you using?
<wxl> Endie13: this is the only bug i can find that mentions freeze or froze https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/914725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914725 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm crashed with SIGSEGV in _g_utf8_normalize_wc()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> all bugs are here btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm
<Endie13> is ext4
<Endie13> and 1.2.3
<wxl> so upgrade
<Endie13> ok. I'll do that
<Endie13> terminal says I have the newest version
<wxl> post the *exact* results of `apt-cache policy pcmanfm | grep -ei '(Installed|Candidate)'`
<Endie13> no such file or directory
<wxl> then you typed something wrong. don't include the ``
<Endie13> I didn't
<Endie13> I must say I'm quite new to linux so I might even used a wrong command in order to update
<Endie13> I used `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pcmanfm`
<wxl> i don't know why grep -e is failing but it is
<wxl> try this:
<wxl> post the *exact* results of `apt-cache policy pcmanfm | egrep -i '(Installed|Candidate)'`
<Endie13> empty line :)
<wxl> uhhhhhh
<wxl> that makes no sense
<wxl> i just ran it here and get two lines back
<wxl> and even if you have something uninstalled it will still return something
<Endie13> wait a sec
<wxl> unless you typed pcmanfm wrong
<wxl> if the package doesn't exist at all (e.g. foobar), it will return empty
<Endie13> what's wrestool?
<Endie13> is it archive manager?
<Endie13> the system froze again when I open an archive
<Endie13> RES 712 000
<Endie13> !info wrestool
<ubottu> Package wrestool does not exist in wily
<genii> Endie13: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=wrestool&mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&arch=any
<Endie13> well that wrestool thingy is definitely a (or even the) trouble maker
#lubuntu 2016-03-11
<jesuslover> http://s8.postimg.org/edkq66dit/IMG_20160311_074232.jpg
<jesuslover> anybody know how to fix this
<jesuslover> <3 LXDE <3 ubuntu
<hateball> jesuslover: liveboot the machine, run fsck
<hateball> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<hateball> I'm not sure this factoid is true with systemd
<jesuslover> ah wow you folks are awesome thank you
<hateball> Well if the above fails, liveboot using your install media, open a terminal and run "sudo fsck /dev/sda1"
<jesuslover>  "/bin/sh: man: not found"
<jesuslover> running the "sudo touch..."
<hateball> jesuslover: Yes that wont work from the initramfs prompt
<hateball> That only works from a running, functional system
<jesuslover> booting into recovery
<jesuslover> Linux 4.2.0-30
<jesuslover> http://s30.postimg.org/gmp3bkbmp/IMG_20160311_081244.jpg
<jesuslover> that's what I got
#lubuntu 2016-03-12
<fennesz> Hello everyone ! I am trying to install lubuntu on a asus netbook with win7 starter. When I choose to install lubuntu inside win7 , the system reboots and boots into windows . Am I missing something?
<Endie13> can't you just boot from your memory stick?
<fennesz> Endie13, I boot from usb stick , and then I choose to install lubuntu
<fennesz> There is an option to "install inside windows 7" . When I choose this , I get restart and continue installation .the system restarts to windows and nothing happens
<AppAraat> hi, how can I disable automount? I already deleted pcmanfm but my external HDD is still automounting.
<bgardner> Good morning all.  I started with a base server Ubuntu install and added lubuntu-desktop to it.  I now have a happily running X, plus the expected desktops, but no menu entries.  For anything.  I can start the two preinstalled items for browser and PCManFM, but nothing else.
<bgardner> I have done 'apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop', and tried to manually add a couple test *.desktop entries in my .local/share/applications, but not too much because I don't want to upset my applecart.  Any suggestions on where I can look to figure out why my menus aren't working?
<bgardner> If it matters, this is an ARM arch system.
<krytarik> bgardner: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Mykro> does anybody know about a repo that has hexchat with themese included? like these https://hexchat.github.io/themes.html
<krytarik> Mykro: Ask in #hexchat?
<Mykro> oh, that sounds like a good idea :P
<krytarik> :D
<bgardner> krytarik: Sorry for the delay, 14.04.4
<bgardner> krytarik: And some more info: If I click the LXDE icon I get just "Run" and "Logout".  Clicking "Run" crashes the lxpanel; /var/log/apport.log has a bunch of entries saying that menu-cached is crashing repeatedly.
<krytarik> Gah, that's it then.
<bgardner> krytarik: Okay, what's my next step?
<krytarik> I suppose you can't upgrade the thing to something more current?
<bgardner> krytarik: Hmm.  I try to stay with the LTS versions, but I guess I could give it a shot.
<krytarik> 16.04 LTS is due out soon, ftm.
<bgardner> krytarik:  That's what I was thinking about.  I'll try to upgrade and get back to you.  Thanks!
<krytarik> Sure.
<bgardner> krytarik: Just as I was about to close X I got an apport popup: "lxpanel crashed with SIGSEGV in menu_cache_list_all_apps()".  Any new thoughts or upgrade still my best bet?
<bgardner> krytarik: Actually, never mind; this promises to be interesting.  Let me see if I can pull off the upgrade.
#lubuntu 2016-03-13
<bgardner> krytarik: Morning!  Okay, upgrade complete, that was interesting.  Now running Ubuntu 15.10, but the error has not changed.  /var/log/apport.log has lots of entries for /usr/lib/menu-cached, plus more pouring in about every 2-3 seconds.
<bgardner> Sorry, typo: correct path is /usr/lib/menu-cache/menu-cached.  I'm going to dig around and see if I can find the root cause.
<krytarik> bgardner: Hi.  Can you pastebin some of those please?
<bgardner> krytarik: You bet.  Give me a minute to gather them.
<krytarik> Also, I suspect some corrupt .desktop or menu file in either your home directory or system-wide.
<bgardner> krytarik: I believe you, but it's a new install so no immediate idea where to look.
<bgardner> krytarik: http://pastebin.com/V3WjqGGB
<krytarik> Should have waited for the paste before saying that, I guess. :P
<bgardner> krytarik: Still seems likely, though.  I just don't know where to start looking or what I'd be looking for.
<bgardner> krytarik: New info:  "$ /usr/lib/menu-cache/menu-cache-gen -v -i /etc/xdg/lubuntu/menus/lxde-applications.menu -o /dev/null" -> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bgardner> I got the command from the README on github for menu-cache
<bgardner>  /etc/xdg/lubuntu/menus/lxde-applications.menu is perfectly readable and seems correct to me.
<krytarik> bgardner: Reg. "Clicking 'Run' crashes the lxpanel", does it still do that after the upgrade? - LP bug 1044029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044029 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanelctl run crashes when no Menu Programs is available in panel." [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044029
<bgardner> krytarik: X is so busy popping Apport windows that it's entirely unusable.  I'm afraid I can't answer that.
<bgardner> Also, I've confirmed that /usr/lib/menu-cache/menu-cache-gen dumps core when run on any *.menu file.  Not sure if that helps or not.
<krytarik> bgardner: Then how about actually using one of those to report it as a bug, as I didn't come across any already reported ones like that yet, and then just disabling Apport for now? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<bgardner> Will do
<bgardner> krytarik: Okay, with apport shut off I have been able to get my desktop back and test, and Run does still crash the panel.  Let me go read that bug report and see if it helps.  Thanks!
<krytarik> Sure.
<bgardner> krytarik: I did some debugging with gdb and it turns out this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menu-cache/+bug/1437966) is a more exact fit for my error message, except that the source library is an ARM library, of course.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437966 in menu-cache (Ubuntu) "menu-cache-gen crashed with SIGSEGV in rawmemchr()" [Medium,Confirmed]
#lubuntu 2017-03-06
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<krytarik> chatter29: Hi.
<chatter29> hi
<buzzt3d> Hi all, I am trying to update on Ubuntu/LXDE 16.10 to the NZ archives but getting errors. Is there an issue?
<buzzt3d> quit
<penguin_> Hello
<penguin_> a quick question
<penguin_> Do I need a firewall or antivirus for lubuntu?
<leszek> penguin_: antivirus scanner is only advised if you get obscure files and want to send them to windows users without checking what it is actually
<leszek> as for firewall a simple paket filter is built in
<penguin_> Can a .doc file without contain a virus?
<penguin_> or docx
<penguin_> I mean the files that are made by microsoft office.Can I get infected by opening one?
<penguin_> I heard a rumor about file encrypting viruses? is linux immune to them?
<malonumas>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-64-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          550  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,99GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,9GiB, 59,9% free ** Disk: Total: 144,6GiB, 87,4% free ** VGA: 8086:2a02 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 14e4:1693 ** Uptime: 12h 44m 14s **
#lubuntu 2017-03-07
<YYF> hellow
<PPP> hi, everyone!
<PPP> I'm a long time linux user but I've a almost newbie question
<PPP> anyone there?
#lubuntu 2017-03-08
<mozak> hi am kinda lost in time so did lubuntu swich to lxqt?
<mozak> or is it still work in progress
<mozak> and if i install to my friend lxde lubuntu will when 17.. or whatwerwer version lxqt will be auto update to lxqt?
<leszek> mozak: did not switch
<leszek> for the question of the future I don't have a 100% answer. But I guess when you upgrade it will stay with lxde as lxqt is another desktop
<mozak> ok
<mozak> ty
<musician_pro> Why firefox always work worse in Lubuntu? Before it was perfect ... I just did upgrades and continues to suck ... especially on youtube
<penguin_> Hi
<penguin_> Hey guys
<penguin_> How secure is Archive Manager encryption?
<penguin_> does anybody know?
<wxl> afaik it handles more than one form of encryption
<penguin_> This program comes with Lubuntu.
<penguin_> is installed by default
<wxl> yes
<penguin_> And I'm wondering if it's safe to encrypt data with this app.
<penguin_> as a zip archive.
<wxl> the app does not implement proprietary encryption protocols
<wxl> it's as secure as the protocols themselves
<wxl> and safety is not an objective term
<wxl> and actually i should revise that by saying that they're compression schemes, not encryption schemes
<wxl> that said, if you zip it with e.g. 7zip, i can just open it with a tool that implements 7zip
<penguin_> I guess that archive manager is a simple GUI for command line (zip). Am I right?
<penguin_> zip/unzip
<Unit193> penguin_: It might technically be fine, but I personally wouldn't count on it.
<wxl> more or less
<wxl> here's the upstream website http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/
<wxl> gpg can encrypt for yo
<Unit193> wxl: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/FileRoller
<wxl> Unit193: oh, if that's the case, go fix wikipedia :)
<penguin_> File Roller is only a graphical interface to archiving utilities such as tar and zip. Since version 3.6.0 it can optionally use libarchive to handle some archive types. Supported archive types include :
<Unit193> wxl: "Released on September 23, 2013"? ;)
 * wxl shrugs :)
<penguin_> Which encryption algorithm is used by zip command?
<wxl> NONE
<wxl> it ONLY compresses
<wxl> (/decompresses)
<penguin_> I can create zip file with password
<wxl> yeah and it can easily be brute forced
<wxl> that's not encryption
<wxl> it does nothing to the content itself
<wxl> 7zip supposedly can do 256-bit AES but it's unclear if file roller supports it
<wxl> GPG can support multiple encryption types and ciphers
<Unit193> Or,  openssl enc -in file.ods -out file.enc -aes-256-cbc  works too. :P
<wxl> yup
<penguin_> I would like the ability to protect data with AES encryption.what do i need to do?
<wxl> ^^
<wxl> ah interesting. zip DOES encrypt when a password is used. pkzip stream cipher
<penguin_> have you ever cracked a zip or rar password?
<wxl> you can brute force it
<wxl> it's totalyl possible
<wxl> depends a lot upon the complexity of the password
<penguin_> but if the alghoritm itself is weak,then the password strength does not matter much?
<penguin_> zip utility seems outdated
<penguin_> Zip 3.0 (July 5th 2008)
<penguin_> can I even update it?
#lubuntu 2017-03-10
<dust> qps prozessmanager is good and would be great in lxqt
<loid> Hi, grub failed to install during install on this old laptop. I booted from the usb to a live env, did a chroot, installed grub according to wiki, but update-grub gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/3777962
<loid> The config seems blank
<kxs-co> Hello everyone
<kxs-co> Lubuntu developers here?
<flossy> Hi
<flossy> Lubuntu does not recognize my android phone
<flossy> how can i fix this?
<kxs-co> What model?
<genii> Probably Samsung
<genii> ( or other thing with MTP )
<kxs-co> Probably? No your phone?
<flossy> SAMSUNG
<flossy> GALAXY ACE 3
<flossy> and yes it's mine
<flossy> I didn't steal any mobile phone.
<flossy> can you help me?
<flossy> when i plug the phone into my computer
<flossy> nothing happens
<flossy> I'm running Lubuntu 16.04.2
<kxs-co> Samsung Linux support is very good, I do not have this Machine, so I cannot test
<genii> Plug it into the computer, wait 30 seconds, then put the results of: dmesg|tail -n25   ..into a pastebin for and give us the URL to go see it
<xangua> Did you try another cable? flossy
<flossy> yes i did
<wxl> flossy: try this http://www.humans-enabled.com/2011/12/how-to-fix-samsung-galaxy-nexus-mtp.html
<flossy> the cable is not damaged because my phone chargers.
<wxl> more general info here https://askubuntu.com/questions/87667/getting-mtp-enabled-devices-to-work-with-ubuntu#88630
<xangua> Well one thing is it charges and another one it transfers data
<wxl> xangua: electrons are flowing. that's the least likely issue at this point.
<kxs-co> Run Lubnutu 14.04 or 16.04 x86 test，May success.
<flossy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24152902/
<xangua> flossy: did you pull down notifications in your phone and enable mtp transfer?
<kxs-co> Different charging and data cable, cord is only 2 lines, data lines need 4 lines
<flossy> I used the same cable for charging and transfering data
<flossy> so its supposed to work
<flossy> btw
<flossy> I don't have alerts when I plug in the phone.
<kxs-co> Make sure the data cable is good，change Lubuntu version test，dd write USB， run Live Lubuntu test.
<flossy> Ok.I will be back soon
<kxs-co> OK，dd example: dd if=/tmp/Lubuntu-xxx.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=4M //sdx=a-z，Or other writing tools can be.
<lynorian> I recommend using lsblk to check what your usb drive is labeled as if using dd you do not want to do this on the wrong drive
<kxs-co> Yes, the dd before you need to see the USB Drive letter/Volume label
<kxs-co> Development: Lubuntu engineers here?
#lubuntu 2017-03-11
<mmarconm> anyone here is using lubuntu 17.04, ifconfig is not avaliable anymore ?
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<cimbakahn> I was just doing my updates, and i received this message ------> update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<cimbakahn> Is it anything to worry about?
<Elmo`> Hello there. I'm totally new to Lubuntu. I'm currently running Ubuntu and Kubuntu. Is there a good app/package/program that I could use to "burn" the .iso file to a thumb drive? thanks.
<Elmo`> to make it bootable, that is
<cimbakahn> Elmo`, Are you talking about a program that simply burns an iso to a flash memory stick?
#lubuntu 2017-03-12
<himcesjf> How to change display orientation on lubuntu?
<himcesjf> Cannot see that option in Monitor Settings
<himcesjf> ?
<fofof> Hi, I have Lubuntu Yakkety 64 bits, I installed rar and unrar because I want the "Extract" option in the context menu of my file manager (PcmanFM), but it seems that those packages (rar, unrar) are not enough for this option to appear. Am I missing something? Hope someone can help me, thanks.
<fofof> BTW  I have Ubuntu's default archive manager, WITH unrar package installed. Hope it helps.
<fofof> gotta go
<Fr_Dae> fofof ?
<Fr_Dae> left ...
<Fr_Dae> himcesjf
<Fr_Dae> left too foock !
<Marstruc> Hello!
#lubuntu 2018-03-05
<lxle1604> greetings LUbunters
<lxle1604> anybody know much about all-in-one epson printers (specifically scanner)?
<lxle1604> I have 8 other Linux OSes running, and all work with my printer scanner.  the only one that does not is LXLE.  any hints?
<flipper887> lxle have you checked the hardware compatibility list for Debian/Ubuntu
<red46> installed lubuntu 17,10.1 on a Sony Vaio laptop.what can I do to stop the cursor from jerking around when I get it to move at all?
<red46> installed lubuntu 17,10.1 on a Sony Vaio laptop.what can I do to stop the cursor from jerking around when I get it to move at all?
<red46> and using touchpad
<hemimaniac> Had the same problem on an old travel mate, Menu > Preferences > Keyboard and Mouse, under mouse back the speed and sensitivity way off, log out and back in, worth a try
<red46> i tried that and no difference
<Lothaire> y'a quelqu'un?
<Lothaire> salut les gars
<Lothaire> je voudrai savoir si Lubuntu est adapté pour un netbook à base d'atom N270 monocore donc et 2Go de RAM, mais un SSD 120Go? Et GMA 950 oblige^^
<wxl> !fr | Lothaire
<ubottu> Lothaire: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Lothaire> ok pas de soucis merci
<RoodyJammer> Hello?
<RoodyJammer> No one here? I could use some help
<roodyjamer> hello
<krytarik> Feel free to ask the real question anytime btw.
<roodyjamer> sorry. i had something i had to do
<roodyjamer> im new to this so i didnt really know
<roodyjamer> how do i install amd drivers into my computer?
<roodyjamer> ive found that nothing on the articles i find online work correctly
#lubuntu 2018-03-06
<roodyjammer> hello! I'm having a problem with getting opengl to work on lubuntu
<roodyjammer> OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display
<roodyjammer> is there a fix for this?
<roodyjammer> krytarik want me to repeat my question?
<roodyjammer> I'm trying to get steam to work and I try to open it with terminal to see the problem and it says OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display
#lubuntu 2018-03-07
<shawn|HD5650M> howdy]
<shawn|HD5650M> anyone here familiar with BIOS modding?
<Milor> Hi, Can you speak in Spanish? Is there another channel?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Unfortunately we can't. There's an Ubuntu Spanish channel on IRC
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> #ubuntu-es
<Milor> Thank, I hope to express myself. When closing the lid of my laptop is blocked. I would like you to do nothing ... (But only lets select block, turn off or suspend)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> use http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-power-manager
#lubuntu 2018-03-08
<chegney> hello
<chegney> If I were to create a linux install on a usb drive, what would be the best size for the drive?
<wxl> 8+
<chegney> is it possible to use the usb drive only for the os, but have a windows directory be the main portion of the file system /usr?
<wxl> amutjomg
<wxl> oops
<wxl> anything is possible
<wxl> whether or not it's easy is another question
<chegney> another windows director for /home?
<chegney> it would just be a matter of mounting those windows directories as drives during the install right?
<chegney> or mount points rather
<wxl> yeah they'd certainly need to be mounted
<chegney> so I could have everything including /boot on the usb drive except /usr and /home on windows partion right?
<wxl> i'm sure that /home would be trivial to do with the installer. /usr might require some manual partitioning. i've never tried
<wxl> manual in this case may mean dropping into a terminal and doing the heavy lifting
<chegney> I'm running lubuntu on an old mac mini from 2005
<chegney> very usable still for simple things
<chegney> still have 394M memory left with X and some terminal windows open
<mpmc> Looks like I'm stuck on 16.04 until a kernel fix for r8168/9 is released.
<chegney> is there something after 16.04?
<chegney> I thought that was the latest
<mpmc> chegney: the upcoming 18.04 (or 17.10 if you want).
<chegney> Ah yeah, I forgot 17s were out
<mpmc> 17.10 isn't worth it as 18.04 is about a month or so away.
<chegney> I don't think anything above 16.04 runs on the old powerpc though, right?
<mpmc> sem idéia
<chegney> 18.04 won't have support for powerpc right?
<chegney> is there a console player for google play music?
<chegney> I found something called Jam on github, but can't seem to get it to install
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chegney: you can install this kernels http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use 14.04 with 4.15 kernel
<wxl> chegney: https://github.com/96AA48/gmplayer
<chegney> I need that kernel to use the gmplayer?
<wxl> 0916 < chegney:#lubuntu> is there a console player for google play music?
<chegney> ah, okay, thanks
<chegney> where are the instructions to install gmplayer?
<chegney> I try the npm command in the readme and I get Illegal instruction (core dumped)
#lubuntu 2018-03-09
<MarkyMark> Anyone out there that can assist me on replaceing Win 7 with Lubuntu?
<MarkyMark> downloaded and burnt to DVD and still will not install
<MarkyMark> used CloneDrive and tried to install from that and no dicce as well
<MarkyMark> Nobody is there????
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<MarkyMark> LOL
<tsimonq2> Have you tried Rufus?
<tsimonq2> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<MarkyMark> No... pretty much the same as CloneDrive isn't it?
<MarkyMark> Didn't try USB as I had a DVD handy
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<tsimonq2> And define "will not install"
<MarkyMark> bypasses DVD boot al together
<tsimonq2> Then maybe it's a problem with your system.
<tsimonq2> Check the BIOS.
<tsimonq2> Maybe there's options in there.
<MarkyMark> ok... I will try that
<tsimonq2> Or, check the POST messages. Maybe you can press a key to choose the DVD.
<tsimonq2> Because it could be a problem with the DVD or the DVD reader, and not with Lubuntu.
<MarkyMark> I hit F12 and got the list to what should boot and chose DVD/CD
<tsimonq2> Or, you could pick up a USB stick (if you don't have one, they've gotten super cheap) and try with Rufus.
<MarkyMark> drive works fine... been using it all week
<tsimonq2> Hm, I don't know.
<tsimonq2> Like I said, maybe try a different DVD or a USB stick.
<MarkyMark> I will try the USB... I have had success wit that in the past
<MarkyMark> thanks
<tsimonq2> Cool, let me know how it goes.
<MarkyMark> will do
<MarkyMark> thanks again
<parhelia> I get the feeling they just burned the ISO file to the DVD
<parhelia> "CloneDrive" is a virtual ISO mounter for windows
<chegney> how do you update lubuntu if  you haven't used the system in a while?
<chegney> apt update gave me 151 upgradeable packages, is that it?
<chegney> just apt upgrade?
<chegney> I have 16.04 LTS, so I'm assuming just updating the packages should be enough right?
<chegney> 16.04.4 to be precise
<blevyzga> apt  do-release-upgrade
<chegney> that says invalid operation
<blevyzga> first try apt dist-upgrade
<chegney> ah, I went into the graphical software updates and changed it to any new version rather than any lts
<chegney> it's now triggering the update to 17.10
<chegney> that's probably the same as the dist-upgrade you mentioned
<Kamilion> Yo, can't find the beta 1 ISOs, what's up?
<Kamilion> n/m, i see
#lubuntu 2018-03-10
<prem> hi , i am on lubuntu 17.04, i cannot update to 17.10 from Software & Updater, because apparently it is pointing to old urls
<prem> whose support was recently withdrawn
<prem> how do i update to 17.10 now,
<prem> should i put a apt line for 17.10
<prem> i tried putting this.
<prem> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ artful aardvark
<prem> well i think that worked
<prem> that pop window was hidden behind stack of other windows
<prem> thanks anyway
<flipper887> Is a swap partition really appropriate on a machine with 32gb of physical memory.
<LioneLL> no,  except for 'hibernate'
#lubuntu 2018-03-11
<Keres> hi
<tsimonq2> hi
<Keres> i just booted lubuntu and i was wondering, how do i get the screen to rotate?
<Keres> it is in portrait mode
<tsimonq2> Try using lxrandr.
<tsimonq2> (Or, the tool to adjust the monitor settings.)
<Keres> ok
<Keres> there is no rotate screen option in that tool
<Keres> this is an RCA tablet
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^
<Keres> tried this video=efifb fbcon=rotate:1
<Keres> didnt work
<wxl> Keres: xrandr or arandr should do the trick. lxrandr doesn't support rotation from what i can tell.
<wxl> in fact, ther appears to be a feature request for it, though it hasn't been touched really https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/feature-requests/289/
<tsimonq2> It's in the LXQt monitor settings...
<tsimonq2> heh
<wxl> yeah well, as we know they are two totally different teams.......
<Keres> yeah i saw the command line for xrandr
<Keres> thanks
<Keres> just hope i can get it to boot that way
<wxl> put it in autostart
<Keres> are there any tablet drivers so i can dissconnect the kbd and use the touch screen?
<wxl> i doubt you'll find many that have any sort of experience with it :(
<pengwens> hey all - does anyone know how to troubleshoot potential graphics problems?
<pengwens> I am running lubuntu on some older hardware, and my computer seems to randomly reset itself
<pengwens> it will freeze, and then either reset, or present a patchwork green monitor, then reset
<pengwens> i have an onboard graphics card
<pengwens> https://pastebin.com/cHmhwmDs
<pengwens> Graphics:  Card: Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<pengwen_> ^^ reset
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check power supply
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in older power supplies there is degradation of electrolytic capacitors
<pengwen_> JohnDoe_71Rus: How do I check that?  Throw in a different PSU and see if I have the same problems?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if you interested http://embedonix.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/good_bad_ugly_capacitors.jpg
<pengwen_> JohnDoe_71Rus: bulging?  other than that, the only difference I see is the left two are taller
<pengwens> weird.  sometimes i get logged in as two people
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.robotroom.com/Parts/Samsung-monitor-capacitors/Faulty-capacitors-that-are-crusty-and-lifted.jpg or like this
<pengwens> hmmm ... those would be sitting on my motherboard, no?
<pengwens> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/learn-to-troubleshoot-power-supply-problems/
<pengwens> spot on thing to try
<JohnDoe_71Rus> motherboard, power supply unit, monitor...
<xse> Hi
#lubuntu 2019-03-04
<shantaram3013> Hell9
<shantaram3013> *Hello
<shantaram3013> I cant seem to be able to get my PC to boot off of grub. A little backstory: machine used to have Fedora 28, got bored, overwrote fedora with lubuntu but kept the home partition. Installed fresh grub from lubuntu installer. No dice. Had to use super grub2 disk to boot. Did full boot-repair. Did not work. Did manual grub-install and grub-install --recheck .
<shantaram3013> Still no dice.
<lynorian> shantaram3013: is your computer uefi?
<shantaram3013> That's right
<shantaram3013> And i am using grub-efi-amd64
<lynorian> also how many disks?
<lynorian> what kind of partitioning did you use?
<shantaram3013> I also tried installing refind boot manager.
<lynorian> and you have a /boot partition of fat32?
<shantaram3013> Yeah. 1gb /boot.
<shantaram3013> There is a single disk, with one sda1 boot and one sda2 extended volume that contains the swap space, home, and root.
<shantaram3013> Should i try to reformat the esp as fat16?
<lubot> <lynorian> no I don't think fat16 will help
<shantaram3013> It was fat16 before and that is what worked for fedora
<shantaram3013> Also, tty login is broken with kernel 4.15
<shantaram3013> I apt upgraded yesterday and just rebooted...
<shantaram3013> And now i cant even log in
<debron> Hello please could someone help  in bash scripting error in line 16: file or directory doesnt exist. But on line 16 is no reference of any file or dir, just a bucle declaration while : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JyBhFC9QfH/
<wxl> $CONTADOR not CONTADOR
<debron> ok ty
<debron> no, same error
<wxl> well that's certainly part of the problem
<wxl> you want this code to execute if CONTADOR is less than the first argument?
<HP> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<lynorian> wow that is kind of outdated
<HP> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019.  Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes - See also: bionic
<lubot> <teward001> lynorian: Only *sorta* outdated, because the LTS is still LXDE IIRC
<lynorian> yep
<HP> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<HP> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See https://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<teward> HP: can you query the bot directly in PM please, rather than using just this channel to query the factoids?
<teward> Thanks.
<teward> (less noise for the channel that way)
<HP> ok
<HP> im so sorry guys
<wxl> HP: do you have a question or are you just having fun playing with the bot?
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> i didn't realize teward addressed that
<wxl> farther back in my backlog than i thought i was :)
<wxl> that said, we ARE happy to answer questions
<teward> *slaps wxl* you need to read your scrollbacks :P
<HP> yes
<HP> :)
<HP> Using PM to ubottu
#lubuntu 2019-03-05
<lubot> ZorgCoLtd was added by: ZorgCoLtd
<Guest64802> ивет
<oaulakh> my bluetooth not working after "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<oaulakh> i can't attach my bt headphones
<oaulakh> my bluetooth not working after "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<oaulakh> my bluetooth not working after "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<xuxilves> oi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oi
<xuxilves> opa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ay
<xuxilves> meus pais estão brigando uahsuahsuahsaushashashuashauhsuahsuahsu
<xuxilves> minha mãe paranoica como sempre
<xuxilves> TODA a vez ela pensa que ele ta com outra PQP
#lubuntu 2019-03-06
<n-iCe> hi
<Monisa> i am using lubuntu 18.04, system freezes randomly, any solutions please.
<Monisa> Hello everyone, I am using Lubuntu18.04, My system gets hangs randomly. any solutions?  Systems gets very heavy but still the mouse is movable. after a minute the systems is freezed completely.
<MrOlsen> So I just got lubuntu installed took a little bit to get sound working, but i can't get it to auto rotate the screen.
<MrOlsen> I think it's not detecting the internal gyro and I honestly dont know what the device is.. it's a winbook so it's not well documented. I should have made notes before i removed windows :/
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2019-03-07
<n-iCe> hi
<Mead> hello
<n-iCe>  how you doing
<Mead> I'm doing great, just quaffed some whiskey
<n-iCe> nice
<lubot> franksmcb was added by: franksmcb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome to the qlub, @franksmcb!
<lubot> <franksmcb> Thanks.  Funny the spots I find you in 😁
<stvnstck> hello hello
<stvnstck> quick question. how do you completely reset the panel?
<cdoublejj> stvnstck which panel
<skm_ibmr50e> Yo. You messed up in Lubuntu 18.10. When I press Super key, it allows me to search for programs and options, right? But when I press Alt the menu disappears, and I have to press Alt to use diacritical marks to search for stuff which has them; eg. when I type 'kol' it won't find records like 'kól' and i can't input 'kól' because Alt makes Super menu hide. Fix it!!
<wxl> you can easily fix it
<wxl> just go into shortcuts and remove the definition for the super key
<wxl> or re-assign it
<wxl> or are you saying the issue is that no matter what the alt key messes with the search?
<skm_ibmr50e> I switched 'show/hide menu' shortcut to ctrl+escape and now neither work
<skm_ibmr50e> yeah, @wxl, when I press Control or Alt during search the menu just hides and recent window is activated
<skm_ibmr50e> shortcut reassigning didn't work
<skm_ibmr50e> sound like lxqt issue so I guess I should hit them up, not you
<wxl> yep
<wxl> it's there in 19.04, too
<wxl> i don't see any issues upstream on the subject
<skm_ibmr50e> what's their github so I can issue it?
<wxl> this is likely a lxqt-panel issue https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-panel/issues
<skm_ibmr50e> yeah, lxqt-panel and menu widget
<skm_ibmr50e> thanks wxl imma describe it for them
<wxl> skm_ibmr50e: could you drop me a line when you get that filed?
<skm_ibmr50e> yea sure
<muzz> hi all
#lubuntu 2019-03-08
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Question regarding etcher. By installing an app image version of balena etcher, shouldn't it show up on the startup menu?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/26ERqpG.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/zDzsjxP.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> You may need to reboot for it to show in the menu.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks Dan. I've tried this before but it never shows up. Must be my comp tbh
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe. On my 18.10 machine it created an `other` category and it is under that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That was the old etcher before it switched branding however.
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2019-03-09
<PlanetEarth> hi
<PlanetEarth> what is the difference between Discover and Muon Package Manager?
<PlanetEarth> (uber noob - got linux for the first time yesterday)
<PlanetEarth> are they two versions of the same application type?
<damiron> привет всем
<damiron> живые есть
<diogenes_> привет
<diogenes_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<damiron> есть вопрос с убунту перешел на лубунту 18.10 так как меньше жрет ресурсы на нетбуке, только дисковер тупит по черному
<damiron> дисковер тупит и вешает проц на сто 100%
<damiron> правда процесор у меня интел атом на 4 потока
<damiron> есть замена ему и как
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @PlanetEarth [<PlanetEarth> what is the difference between Discover and Muon Package Manager?], https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/74280-Discover-vs-Synaptic-vs-Muon
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> PlanetEarth: that might help with your question. Welcome to Linux man. We're here to help.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я по старой памяти синаптик пользую
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! Just to let you know: PCManFM-Qt is not running on Lubuntu 19.04 since the last update.
<Eickmeyer> !ru | JohnDoe_71Rus
<ubottu> JohnDoe_71Rus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sorry. Wrong chanel
<lubot> <kc2bez> @JyotiGomes [Hi! Just to let you know: (surely you already know but) the PCManFM-Qt is not ru …], I am not noticing that on today's daily image.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Me neither.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/2AZatjRQ/file_6115.mkv
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I did a screenrecord of the (my) issue
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Video, 5s)https://telegram.lubuntu.me/TzLRaQ4Z/file_6116.mp4
<lubot> <RyuKurisu> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/lzlktQg.jpg The installer really is generating ALL the locales from A to Z, does anybody know why?
<lubot> <RyuKurisu> Or should I check if there is a bug outstanding or create one if it isn't already?
<lubot> <RyuKurisu> I found out after noticing it hanging on that section and a quick Internet search. It was this discussion: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2405209
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [I am not noticing that on today's daily image.], My issue with PCManFM-Qt is solved, i guess 😊
<p4rs3> hello
<p4rs3> #chanels
#lubuntu 2019-03-10
<lubot> <N0um3n0> hello!!! someone has problems with qterminal?, does not open
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 [hello!!! someone has problems with qterminal?, does not open], On daily? Yes known issue
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [On daily? Yes known issue], after a update in a installed 19.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mmm could be @tsimonq2 @kc2bez ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Known issue
<lubot> <N0um3n0> ok, thanks ;)
<emmejd> Hello
<emmejd> How do i get my wifi to automatically  work  at  each boot? I need to reinsert my wifi stick every time
<emmejd> lol im playing a nice game on a 13 year old PC
<emmejd> Just wish linux had more centrality so that wifi worked without reinserting the wifi stick on all distros
<emmejd> and it seems to even be capped to 30fps
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> 1904 Qterminal issue solved! Thanks! 😊
<linuxg> hi
<linuxg> Someone can help me? i've erased my task bar
<linuxg> how can i restart it by default
<linuxg> ?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @linuxg [<linuxg> Someone can help me? i've erased my task bar], wich version of Lubuntu are you using?
#lubuntu 2020-03-02
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> in lubuntu 19.10 how can i enable that option "open with" volume mounter...  when click right click mouse in any iso files ?
<Noboru55> or.. image mounter... i need something like gnome-disk-utility for qt
<Noboru55> hello everybody
<wxl> o/
<Noboru55> running 19.10, now it's the way i like
<Noboru55> i did some change and it's ok now!  i could just.... when i plug something usb mount an icon on my desktop
<Noboru55> but it is not important ...
<Noboru55> wxl running 19.10 because your suggest, here how it is.. https://imgur.com/a/htj5YYi
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> here lubuntu 19.10 i have many places in english but i installed in other language
<Noboru55> does it happen to other languages too? for example, if someone install the lubuntu 19.10 in spanish will see some itens in english too
<wxl> which language?
<Noboru55> i runs it in portuguese
<wxl> pt_BR or pt_PT?
<Noboru55> br
<Noboru55> i can show u
<wxl> naw i get it
<wxl> now are these lxqt components?
<Noboru55> firefox, gimp
<Noboru55> and the menu preferences
<wxl> because lxqt is pretty well translated https://weblate.lxqt.org/languages/pt_BR/lxqt/
<Noboru55> mmm
<wxl> !info firefox-locale-pt
<ubottu> firefox-locale-pt (source: firefox): Portuguese language pack for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 73.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 895 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<wxl> ^ that will fix firefox
<wxl> (should, i mean)
<wxl> !info gimp-help-pt
<ubottu> gimp-help-pt (source: gimp-help): Documentation for the GIMP (Portuguese). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-0.1 (bionic), package size 26734 kB, installed size 39630 kB
<Noboru55> in configuration center for example
<wxl> ^ that *may* fix gimp. you can complain to the gimp folks about it if not
<Noboru55> there is keyboard and mouse ... but it's translated like  keyboard and rato
<Noboru55> rato is mouse in portugese Pt
<Noboru55> not br
<Noboru55> the things are mixed
<Noboru55> dadmmed my scrot is not working
<wxl> so there are two explanations for problems with lxqt components:
<wxl>  1. there are new translations shown on weblate that are not yet packaged
<wxl>  2. the translations are actually incorrect
<Noboru55> yes..
<wxl> if i were you (and it can't be me because i don't knwo ANYTHING about your language), i would go on weblate and check all the translations and fix any that are wrong
<Noboru55> how can i do it?
<wxl> if they are all correct, then come bug me and i'll work on getting the new translations packaged
<wxl> i am not multilingual at all so i can't really help
<wxl> but you should be able to register an account on their weblate instance
<Noboru55> just a minute i wanna show u
<wxl> this may be helpful https://docs.weblate.org/en/weblate-3.10.3/user/translating.html
<Noboru55> but print screen is not working.. how can i use terminal command to scrot print in seconds
<wxl> you can also join #lxqt on oftc
<wxl>  -d, --delay NUM
<wxl>               Wait NUM seconds before taking a shot.
<wxl> ^ from `man scrot` *hint hint*
<Noboru55> lol... the printscreen is working
<Noboru55> but... if i open the menu to show the things, the printscreen does not work
<Noboru55> hope you understand me
<wxl> i think so
<wxl> you can edit the command that print screen runs so that it always has a delay and that would be quite helpful
<Noboru55> good idea
<Noboru55> wxl here
<Noboru55> wxl https://imgur.com/a/nI0K43c
<wxl> i rarely am not XD
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> the menu, preferences, so there is english things there
<wxl> i see what you mean
<Noboru55> in background there is the "centro de configuração" but the border name is Configuration Center
<wxl> so anything under "lxqt settings" (which is not translated, i might add!!!) is the fault of lxqt and what i told you above applies
<Noboru55> and inside configuration center, there is  Teclado e Rato  (its portuguese PT)
<Noboru55> in br would be  Teclado e Mouse
<wxl> the other things we'd need to deal with individually
<Noboru55> we never translate mouse, mouse is mouse... for computer,, and rato is mouse for animal
<wxl> and honestly i'm surprised some of those things haven't been problematic in the past because additional drivers, fcitx, input method, printers, screensaver, and software sources, are all there in 18.04, too
<wxl> so all of the files that define the menu with rare exception are in /usr/share/applications as desktop entries (they end in .desktop)
<wxl> those desktop entries should have translation strings
<Noboru55> i did not see anything in english in mine 18.04
<Noboru55> at least i do not remember
<wxl> have you rebooted since changing the local in 19.10?
<Noboru55> many times
<Noboru55> ...mm... the truth, i installed 4 times the lubuntu 19.10
<Noboru55> in 2 days
<Noboru55> because i was testing many things
<wxl> example: system-config-printer.desktop has no translation strings
<wxl> if you install apt-file, run `sudo apt-file-update` and do `apt-file search system-config-printer.desktop`, you'll find it's from the system-config-printer package so you could file a bug against that
<wxl> just as an example
<Noboru55> as you can see in my menu, there is a item called Locale.... what is Locale ? Oo  i openned and that and i saw the "Languages"
<Noboru55> there is all pt br
<Noboru55> so..
<wxl> yeah that can probably be better translated but it relates to the `locale` command
<wxl> i doubt anyone translates "change directory" (`cd`) XD
<wxl> the world of computing is a harsh one for non-english speakers :(
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> at least now you understood me
<Noboru55> :D
<Noboru55> if i could help with something ...
<Noboru55> i would....
<wxl> oh yeah, i've discovered this a couple times. i'm just a little ill equipped to help
<wxl> what you *can* help with, like i said is with translations
<Noboru55> right
<wxl> go upstream at lxqt and if you can fix any translations there, please do!!!
<Noboru55> alright
<wxl> all your portugese brothers and sisters will be thankful :)
<wxl> and i will, too, because i won't have to answer these questions again XD
<wxl> we have started up a little team to help with making lubuntu more approachable to non-native english speakers
<wxl> that might be a good team to join!
<wxl> @Noumeno and @HMollerCl would be good contacts there
<Noboru55> i think so
<Noboru55> i am looking that weblate now
<Noboru55> wxl oh! editing that printers with that apt-file  i can translate it !
<Noboru55> i liked it, going to change all english here
<dsc_> Recently I tried installing lubuntu from iso and noticed "the gui installer" does not have an option to apply full disk encryption
<dsc_> So instead I installed stable Ubuntu and then installed lxqt
<dsc_> Would you reckon my system still qualifies as lubuntu or is it ubuntu?
<Noboru55> i am not a expert linux user, but i did the same some day
<Noboru55> and i did not like because the ubuntu gives you some tools of the ubuntu like gnome-terminal
<Noboru55> and some gtk apps like gnome-disks
<Noboru55> so.. i would say its half half
<dsc_> Noboru55: I usually replace terminal with "terminator"
<Noboru55> ah, i meant the install of ubuntu minimal....
<Noboru55> yes you can change the apps you use
<dsc_> yes, thankfully :D
<Noboru55> :)
<kc2bez> dsc_: You should have the option to do full disk encryption. Which version were you installing?
<dsc_> kc2bez: lubuntu 19.10
<dsc_> Whats that graphical installer called you get when you boot into a live desktop?
<dsc_> ah, here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/524009/lubuntu-19-04-calamares-installation-does-not-provide-full-disk-encryption
<dsc_> this really sucks :(
<kc2bez> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html#setting-up-partitions
<kc2bez> That is our manual page^
<kc2bez> I have done several encrypted installs.
<dsc_> > If you want to encrypt your drive press the Encrypt system checkbox
<dsc_> must have missed it.
<kc2bez> It does a full disk luks encryption.
<dsc_> ok, good to know
<Noboru55> wxl https://imgur.com/a/R0Jkbfj
<Noboru55> wxl look to my printers and drivers
<wxl> dsc_: it's actually better encryption than ubuntu, too, because it really *IS* full disk encryption. ubuntu doesn't encrypt /boot
<wxl> looking good Noboru55 :)
<dsc_> I can do without /boot ......
<dsc_> i never go there anyway!!
<kc2bez> You still have /boot it is just encrypted
<wxl> encryption in lubuntu: everything is encrypted
<wxl> encryption in ubuntu: everything *except* /boot is encrypted
<wxl> and /boot contains all your encryption keys, soooooo
<dsc_> do you know why ubuntu went that route?
<wxl> laziness :)
<wxl> the alternative is kind of hard
<dsc_> then they should not call it "full disk encryption", rather "partial disk encryption" :P
<wxl> yup!
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<dsc_> > I'm (Tj) being deliberately pedantic in calling this almost Full Disk Encryption
<dsc_> I see. Well, good to know
<wxl> yup
<kc2bez> That stackexchange post is wrong too. we had FDE for 19.04 too.
<wxl> you might want to go update that, @kc2bez
 * wxl *not it*
 * kc2bez on my phone :P
<dsc_> Maybe these people missed the checkbox, like me
<dsc_> I could swear there no option...
<kc2bez> It is possible.
<Noboru55> sorry... i installed today my lubuntu and i saw the option to encrypt
<kc2bez> You do need to use the erase option or it won't be presented.
<wxl> as the person who configured calamares to do it and followed up on the bugs related to it, i can tell you most definitively it was there in 19.04 and i'm pretty sure 18.10 too
<Noboru55> but i did not use encryption
<dsc_> :D ok I believe
<kc2bez> 18.10 was a little rough around the edges :P
<Noboru55> wxl i am not finding some apps to edit.. for example Advance Network Configurantion
<Noboru55> input method
<Noboru55> software sources
<kc2bez> Noboru55: those are Ubuntu apps.
<Noboru55> ah
<wxl> Noboru55: (a) those files might change on update, just word of warning (b) try doing this to find them e.g.: `grep "Advanced Network Configuration" /usr/share/applications/*`
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> better do not change it i guess
<Noboru55> grep "Advanced Network Configuration" /usr/share/applications/*/usr/share/applications/nm-connection-editor.desktop:Name=Advanced Network Configuration
<Noboru55> kc2bez thank you
<kc2bez> Anytime. Happy to help Noboru55
#lubuntu 2020-03-03
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> look https://imgur.com/a/fFAXMWY
<Noboru55> can i edit the "Lxqt Settings" ?
<Noboru55> almost perfect
<Noboru55> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/lxqt-config-input.desktop There is no option for [Br]  so it's showed to me like [Pt]
<Noboru55> solved
<Noboru55> i just wanted to know how to edit the name of lxqt settings
<Noboru55> oh my gosh
<Noboru55> sudo apt install language-pack-gnome-pt language-pack-gnome-pt-base
<Noboru55> now gimp and firefox in my language...
<Noboru55> it could be installed when i chosse my language in installation
<Noboru55> hello i am back
<Noboru55> how can i edit "LXQt settings" in start menu > preferences (the first option)
<wxl> Noboru55: see /etc/xdg/menus/lxqt-config.menu
<wxl> errrr
<wxl> it might also be /usr/share/desktop-directories/lxqt-settings.directory
<Noboru55> thank you
<Noboru55> wxl the seccond option worked...
<Noboru55> now its translated all to my language, and the other apps, the gtk package solved
<lubot> <QDrive> How to make shortcut to desktop?
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/1Dpq3d8.jpg
<lubot> <QDrive> @QDrive [<reply to image>], Im try copy drag drop but stuck on process
<diogenes_> QDrive, try with terminal.
<lubot> <QDrive> What the hell, my system pending process after few minutes file manager open multi tab, multi create copy firefox to desktop … 😆
<lubot> <QDrive> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> QDrive, try with terminal.], Its working now
<King57> Hey Everybody here
<King57> I wanna know why installing lubuntu requires an internet connection
<King57> I had Ubuntu installed on my old Dell d630 but it didnt perform so well
<King57>  was really so slow
<genii> That's a 13 year old machine
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @King57 [<King57> I wanna know why installing lubuntu requires an internet connection], Are you sure that requires it? I am pretty sure that it is optional
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @King57 [<King57> I had Ubuntu installed on my old Dell d630 but it didnt perform so well], What you were trying to do? Many things are not limited by OS, but directly by the task (for example running website with megabytes of tracking/ads)
#lubuntu 2020-03-04
<SpoonieLu> i deleted/corrupted my GPT header using GPT fdisk, trying to create a hybrid GPT/MBR, is there a way i can scan the partitions and recreate the GPT header?
<lynorian> I don't know
<tomreyn> SpoonieLu: try "testdisk"
<SpoonieLu> tomreyn: great idea i have a look thanks
<lubot> XammieG was added by: XammieG
<Leon> hi
<Leon> hi
<kc2bez> o/ Leon
<kc2bez> !ask | Leon
<ubottu> Leon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Leon> I have a loptop Fujitsu AMILO Pro V2030 with Lubuntu 18.04.3 running on it.
<Leon> Wifi not working. Could you help please?
<kc2bez> I can try.
<Leon> please
<kc2bez> Please open a terminal and type   lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<kc2bez> It should give you a url that you can paste here in the chat
<kc2bez> Although if you have no network at all that won't really work well.
<kc2bez> Either way we need to know which wifi card your laptop has.
<Leon> Failed to contact the server
<Leon> Got internet connected
<kc2bez> Ok if you run the  lspci -nnk  part it should return the results in the terminal
<kc2bez> You could then use a different paste service
<kc2bez> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Leon> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge [1106:0314]	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge [1734:109b]	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via00:00.1 Host bridge [0600]: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge [1106:1314]00:00.2 Host bridge [0600]:
<Leon> VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge [1106:2314]00:00.3 Host bridge [0600]: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge [1106:3208]00:00.4 Host bridge [0600]: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge [1106:4314]00:00.7 Host bridge [0600]: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<Leon> [1106:7314]00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge [1106:b198]	Kernel modules: shpchp00:06.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)	Subsystem: Gemtek Technology Co., Ltd BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN
<Leon> Controller [17f9:0006]	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge	Kernel modules: ssb00:0c.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/PCIxx11/PCIx515 PC Card Controller [104c:8031]	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions PCIxx21/PCIxx11/PCIx515 PC Card Controller [1734:109b]	Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus	Kernel modules: yenta_socket00:0c.2
<Leon> FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [104c:8032]	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [1734:109b]	Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci	Kernel modules: firewire_ohci00:0f.0 IDE interface [0101]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller
<Leon> [1106:3149] (rev 80)	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller [1734:109b]	Kernel driver in use: sata_via	Kernel modules: sata_via, pata_acpi00:0f.1 IDE interface [0101]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE [1106:0571] (rev 06)	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions
<Leon> VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE [1734:109b]	Kernel driver in use: pata_via	Kernel modules: pata_via, pata_acpi00:10.0 USB controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller [1106:3038] (rev 81)	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller [1734:109b]	Kernel driver in
<kc2bez> The bot will squelch you if you try to paste the output directly.
<kc2bez> I think I see what you have
<kc2bez> !b43 | Leon
<ubottu> Leon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kc2bez> Leon: if you try following that wiki page ^ it should help.
<Leon> will follow wiki and see
<Leon> thank you
<kc2bez> You are welcome! Good luck.
<lubot> sashapont was added by: sashapont
<lubot> <sashapont> Hi all
<lubot> <sashapont> How i can uninstall the QXL graphics driver?
<sashapont> How i can uninstall the QXL graphics driver?
#lubuntu 2020-03-05
<Lovepump> I'm trying to install 19.10 on LUKS on LVM - there doesn't seem to be a way to do this, since the installer recognizes my LVM VG and LVs which are LUKS encrypted, yet the installer doesn't let me choose filesystems to place on the LUKS block devices - is there a way to do it without having to copy an install somewhere else and set it up properly then copy it back?
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/KBiMN2q.jpg cannot get login screen
<diogenes_> QDrive, what the story before this happened?
<lubot> <QDrive> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> QDrive, what the story before this happened?], Maybe i install lightdm by accident
<diogenes_> QDrive, if you installed lightdm by accident then all you have to do is to intentionally remove it.
<lubot> <QDrive> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> QDrive, if you installed lightdm by accident then all you have to do …], I already tried, still cannot
<diogenes_> QDrive, i didn't get that, you tried and cannot what? you tried to remove and you cannot remove or you tried to remove and it's been removed but you still cannot login? add more info.
<lubot> <QDrive> I try reinstall lightdm, right click show this
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/sUPqoEa.jpg
<wxl> @QDrive looks like you're using the default openbox session to me. that's the problem.
#lubuntu 2020-03-06
<lubot> <QDrive> @wxl [<wxl> @QDrive looks like you're using the default openbox session to me. that's …], Problem solved, i tried many things with session manager & desktop manager … Thx
<goomohn> is 20.04 really unstable? i want a 5 yr OS but 18.04 ends in 2
<guiverc> goomohn, no ot
<guiverc> sorry, it's still under development so it's not considered stable; but that's not really unstable.  things can still change with 20.04
<guiverc> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS support will end 2018-April + 3 years = 2021-April (less than 2 years left)
<guiverc> 5 years refers to Ubuntu itself (server or desktop) and not flavors
<goomohn> i still get community updates on 16.04
<guiverc> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS with Ubuntu desktop, server and Kylin (it had 5 years for 16.04 only) is still supported, if you check `ubuntu-support-status` you'll note all other components are EOL, ie. lxde/xfce/gnome/mate/kde/etc desktop parts are EOL, only Unity 7 desktop & Kylin are still supported & getting updates
<goomohn> so, 20.04 stable branch starts next month? is there a day set because i need to get rid of win10 on this pc before may force updates
<guiverc> goomohn, sorry for delay, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule says Thur April 23, if it gets pushed a week it'll be the next Thursday.
<goomohn> thanks
<Ann1ca> I'm using Konsole version  4:19.04.3-0ubuntu1  looks like cursor settings under advanced settings has been removed. Do you guys have the same issue ?
<kc2bez> Ann1ca: Lubuntu doesn't use Konsole by default. You may want to check in #kubuntu
<Ann1ca> kc2bez:  Yes, I know. But I'm using  Lubuntu (gtk). And so, I'm wondering if it might be some kind of system issue. Becase kubuntu users don't have this problem.
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu?
<Ann1ca> 19.10
<Ann1ca> The whole settings page has been changed. Now, under Advanced, where the cursor settings used to be, there's no  option for customization of the cursor  anymore
<Ann1ca> Sorry for the typos
<kc2bez> 19.10 is not gtk based. It is qt based. That being said, Konsole should behave the same in both Kubuntu and Lubuntu.
<kc2bez> I am not familiar enough with konsole to know I would have to install it in both to see the differences
<Ann1ca> kc2bez:  True - and so that's why I'm wondering what happened. Do you have the same issue  ?
<kc2bez> I have to start up a couple of virtual machines to test. It might take a bit.
<Ann1ca> Oh, you don't have to go through all the toruble
<guiverc> FYI: I have konsole installed (4:19.12.3-0ubuntu1) but what Advanced.Settings do you mean?
<guiverc> Under (Konsole)->Profile->Advanced I don't see cursor settings; is this what you're asking?
<kc2bez> side by side kubuntu's konsole looks just like the konsole I have installed in Lubuntu.
<Ann1ca> Yes, that's it. I can't see cursor settings there neither
<Ann1ca> I'm visually impaired. So color settings  are very important  for me. I'd   swap to  lxterminal i fI could change the  cursor color on that one. But  lxterminal has evne fewever options
<kc2bez> cursor settings are in a tab in appearance
<Ann1ca> It's somewhat strange why sudenly teh cursor options is no longer there under advanced
<Ann1ca> Oh, no I don't mean the mouse cursor.I mena the terminal cursor
<kc2bez> so on the left above advanced is a tab for appearance. in appearance is another tab for the terminal cursor.
<Ann1ca> Now I'm confused....
<Ann1ca> You're no ttalking about the  konsole settings pag e now..right ?
<kc2bez> Yes. in the konsole settings.
<Ann1ca> kc2bez:  Wooohooo !!! I found it...ohhhh  THANK you so much  !!! xxx
<kc2bez> You are welcome Ann1ca
<Ann1ca> Okay, I've to go....kc2 You've made someone  happy todoay ! :-)
<allan_> ola
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @allan_ [<allan_> ola], Hi ;)
<prumpi> Hi My name is Fannar greetings from Iceland
<prumpi> is there an "easy" way to install radeon drivers on Lubuntu for laptops
<prumpi> google is not giving me to much help atm
<prumpi> lspci out put says:
<prumpi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler LE [Radeo
<prumpi> n HD 6610M/7610M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<prumpi>         Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation Radeon HD 7610M
<krabador> prumpi, opensource amd drivers are default
<prumpi> hmm... but i dont seem to have any options for graphic card not even when pluging in hdmi to the tv
<prumpi> i dont get any openGL info or driver info in the system info for the display
<krabador> prumpi, https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<krabador> your card is supported by radeon driver
<tomreyn> prumpi: there are no similarily levelled GUI utilities for open source drivers such as there are on windows or for nvidias' smi application, but this is really just a metter of convenience, you can still get all the info and tweaks things on a temrinal and with scripting
<prumpi> thanks krabador
<prumpi> and thanks tomreyn
<krabador> enjoy
<prumpi> yeah i figured that out ther aint no gui tools, I just booted kali live and had no problems connecting an TV trough HDMI and i dont seem to figure out "updateing" or installing drivers on lubuntu
<tomreyn> you don't usually. exceptions apply when you have very recent hardware (but you don't)
<prumpi> I have ubuntu on my desktop 18.04 and theres no problem there either
<tomreyn> glxinfo -b     provides some info on 3d acceleration capabilities
<prumpi> hmm mesa-utils should be installed by default then ?
<tomreyn> experiment with      vblank_mode=1 glmark2       vs     vblank_mode=0 glmark2
<prumpi> $ glxinfo -b
<prumpi> 33
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what's (not) installed by default
<prumpi> this is the output of glxinfo -b
<prumpi> :D
<tomreyn> glxinfo -B      sorry
<tomreyn> also have a look at these which can be useful https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> e.g. GALLIUM_HUD can add an fps counter to any 3d graphics application
<tomreyn> (and more)
<tomreyn> most of the open drivers are built around MESA, yours included
<prumpi> Thank you for your time, alot learned and more digging to do :P
<tomreyn> :) you're welcome.
<tomreyn> some examples here https://manerosss.wordpress.com/2017/07/13/howto-gallium-hud/
#lubuntu 2020-03-07
<JesseH> I'm trying to download 14.04 64bit desktop from here https://docs.lubuntu.net/releases/lubuntu1404_downloads and it's telling me that its not found.
<JesseH> I'm trying an older version so that I can use the radeon driver, or at least get the amd catalyst 13.1 driver to work. I'm working with older hardware.
<kc2bez> 14.04 is end of life and not supported any longer.
<kc2bez> lubuntu.me is the official website
<JesseH> I was running 16.04 and the one issue that was preventing me from installing the catalyst driver from amd was some asm/i386.h not being found
<guiverc> JesseH, I tested Lubuntu 18.04 LTS (and later x86) on hardware from 2004- which I consider old personally
<JesseH> This graphics card for this one is the Radeon HD 3200
<guiverc> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the oldest supported release of Lubuntu (flavors have 3 years of supported life, 5 years applies to server (no desktop) or Unity 7 for 16.04), sorry I don't know your card
<JesseH> I'll try a newer version
<guiverc> fyi: I dont' have anything with your card, hd2400, hd5000, & others but no 3x00 series sorry
<JesseH> I'll try 18.04 and see what I can figure out
<misterkat> I'm trying to get something like this: ffmpeg -i "concat:file1.mp3|file2.mp3" -acodec copy output.mp3
<johnjbogle1> Hello, I am trying to format my new external 2.5" ssd, but it is not being recognized in gparted or Disks. Looking for help on what to do from here. Thanks much
<diogenes_> johnjbogle1, that might mean it's either broken or disconnected from the slot, see if BIOS recognizes it.
<johnjbogle1> ok got it working with a different external case. Odd that this first case doesn't work with this ssd, but it works with others I have. Anyway, thanks
<johnjbogle1> If I'm going to create a bootable usb or multiboot usb, what's the best file system I should format it to? ext4 or fat32? (or other?)
<Lovepump> johnjbogle1: What OSes are you intending to boot to?
<johnjbogle1> Was thinking of trying out manjaro, mint, zorin, pop, elementary, and a couple others but can't remember which right now, but also ubuntu as well.
<johnjbogle1> Would like to have a win7 copy on there too if possible, but it's not too important.
<Lovepump> So booting to iso images?
<Lovepump> grub as bootloader, or something else?
<johnjbogle1> Hmm, perhaps, but not sure completely yet
<johnjbogle1> Probably from iso
<Lovepump> you'll need a bootloader that can boot to isos - not familiar with actually doing it that way but I understand grub can do it
<Lovepump> so, in that case, the isos will need to be on a filesystem that grub can read them from
<johnjbogle1> ok thanks for that. How do I do that? Is there a GUI utility or tool to do that?
<Lovepump> and grub itself will need to be "bootable", so on a UEFI system you'll want grub2 on a FAT32 partition, and any isos on a partition that grub car read from
<Lovepump> I think rufus is decent as far as guis go - haven't used it much
<Lovepump> you might also look into syslinux as bootloader its good but I've only used PXElinux variant
<johnjbogle1> ok thanks, ill try
<Lovepump> ubuntu has a boot disk maker, but not sure how capable it is for dealing with multiple iso images
<johnjbogle1> Hi. I formatted my new external ssd to ntsf [b/c I'll need to access the files on a windows device occasionally]. I wanted to delete a couple files that I downloaded to it, but it's not letting me delete or rename any of the files on there. Any help please? Thx
<johnjbogle1> Also not able to create any new folders now. Even though I already did create a folder on the disk about 10 minutes ago. Also, there are some weird chinese characters that inserted themselves inside some of the filenames. Very weird.
<diogenes_> johnjbogle1, so format it again.
<johnjbogle1> Omg are you serious??
<johnjbogle1> Is there no other way?
<johnjbogle1> What's to say it wouldn't do this again?
<johnjbogle1> Is there some way to diagnose it?
<diogenes_> johnjbogle1, your story is not complete.
<johnjbogle1> ?
<diogenes_> there is a gap in the story between the moment you formated the disk and the files you wrote there.
<johnjbogle1> Nope.
<johnjbogle1> That was exactly the process I did.
<johnjbogle1> Formatted the ssd. Started to download files, worked with about a dozen or so, and then the subsequent downloads failed, and I noticed the issues from there.
<diogenes_> try it on windows, it will offer you to scan and fix the issues, since it's NTFS, there's little you could do on linux.
<johnjbogle1> i dont have windows
<diogenes_> try: ntfsfix /dev/sdx
<johnjbogle1> Btw, when I try to rename or delete a file, or create a folder, it gives me this error box: {filename}: Input/output error
<johnjbogle1> ok, will try that...
<johnjbogle1> "You should run chkdsk". How do I do that?
<diogenes_> chkdsk is for windows.
<johnjbogle1> hmm. So if I reformat it, what filetype should I use?
<johnjbogle1> I will be downloading some large video and rar/zip files
<diogenes_> johnjbogle1, it depends on your use case, usually there is no issues with NTFS on linux but that's for HDDs, no clue about SSDs.
<johnjbogle1> Described my use-case
<diogenes_> with NTFS on linux you must be very careful not to disconnect it while copying files.
<johnjbogle1> hmm, ok that's what might have happened then maybe.
<diogenes_> use case if you mostly use it at home or on linux PCs.
<johnjbogle1> I didn't bump it or anything, but it did seem to have gotten interuptted at some point while downloading.
<johnjbogle1> Yes; using it at home, mostly on Linux.
<johnjbogle1> For storage of mostly videos/pdf's/png's.
<diogenes_> ohh if it's gotten interrupted, that's a problem.
<diogenes_> can you create or write anything now?
<diogenes_> you can also try and reboot.
<johnjbogle1> It was weird it did that though, it's connected beside me, and nothing bumped it or the usb cable. It was chugging along fine, and then seemingly completely randomly, it gaves that disconnection chime/beep, and then it was broken.
<johnjbogle1> I'm not sure, I
<johnjbogle1> I'll try that now.
<johnjbogle1> Nope, nothing will write/download to it now.
<diogenes_> try reboot.
<johnjbogle1> ok
<johnjbogle1> thx
<lubot> <N0um3n0> We are having this error when updating 20.04, does anyone know what it is?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/v5GPRit.jpg Buenos dias. Alguna ayuda para solucionar este error, por favor?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @N0um3n0 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1866377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866377 in plymouth (Ubuntu Focal) "update-initramfs fails on plymouth hook due to missing target dir" [Critical,Fix committed]
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @aptghetto [@N0um3n0 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1866377], Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866377 in plymouth (Ubuntu Focal) "update-initramfs fails on plymouth hook due to missing target dir" [Critical,Fix committed]
#lubuntu 2020-03-08
<lubot> <QDrive> How to execute file.sh from gui?
<lubot> <QDrive> (Photo, 800x450) https://i.imgur.com/RzRrDH6.jpg in terminal  … sh test_command.sh  … running successful … but didn't work on gui
<guiverc> @QDrive, I've never wanted to, but pcmanfm-qt will allow running of files  (a simple `echo` you won't see as it quickly ends, but if you add a `read` to your file it'll wait so you can see the execution)
<Noboru55> Hello
<Noboru55> hello, i already removed the xscreensaver and in my energy options the energy options are disable but if my screen gets black when i do not use the laptop
<Noboru55> i would like to "never get any kind of screensaver" or hibernate or anything like it
<lubot> <QDrive> @Noboru55 [<Noboru55> i would like to "never get any kind of screensaver" or hibernate or a …], Tried install xfce4 power manager
<Noboru55> ok, i will try
<Noboru55> thank you
<Noboru55> Hello!
<Noboru55> The easy way to stop the hibernate, sleep and to get blackscreen when i am not using the laptop is installing the xfce4-power-manager?
